#ubuntu-x 2006-10-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66245 in xorg (main) "either screen ou mouse is frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66365 in xorg "with dual screen, mouse only on first screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64379 in xorg-server (main) "Graphical installer not working with Matrox Parhelia cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65780 in xorg (main) "VGA output jack doesn't work with Toshiba Satellite M70-CL3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62061 in xserver-xorg-video-v4l (main) "My webcam stays turned on after the boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66415 in xorg "xserver-xorg config script hangs (1:7.1.1ubuntu3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66476 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI x700" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66476
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66487 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Buffer overflow in NVIDIA driver allows specially designed webpages, etc. to execute code as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66492 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Buffer Overflow in NVIDIA Binary Graphics Driver For Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66500 in xorg "Bug on amd64 makes X server unusable in Edgy (CRITICAL)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66504 in xinit "changelog not available for xinit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66504
<AnAnt> I got a problem in Edgy, when I proprietry software, I get this error:
<AnAnt> Error: Could not create FontSet for font '-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*'.
<AnAnt> The following character sets cannot be drawn with this font:
<AnAnt> according to xfontsel, I do have that font.
<AnAnt> this software used to work in Dapper btw.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66549 in acpi-support "Closing lid make X die and restart on Dell C600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66520 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "X crashes on visiting a certain webpage in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66399 in xorg (main) "primary selection replace" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66145 in xorg (main) "black screen on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66547 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "lockup when running glxgears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66547
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66645 in mesa "On 965G glxgears fails with DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66646 in xorg (main) "Tablet PC Pen input stopped working from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66670 in xorg (main) "No mouse at boot work 99 percent of the time after that...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66675 in mesa-utils "glxinfo crashed, running nvidia-glx and xinerama" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63082 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 logs out of X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66739 in xserver-xorg-driver-mga "Xorg crashes starting with a Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66776 in libx11 "[edgy]  fd leak in Xinput module " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66809 in xorg "fonts path mixed up /usr/share/fonts/X11 /usr/share/X11/fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66818 in xorg "Edgy Eft - Xorg Vesa Driver not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64013 in openoffice.org "edgy: ooffice crashing x" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Saphire Radeon 9500 (non pro), constant lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66527
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66851 in xorg "x11-common conflicts with xinit when upgrading from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66891 in mesa "libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66908 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx-config does not work any more" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66929 in xkeyboard-config "on first boot, ppc keyboard under X repeats forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66970 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "top of screen blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66976 in xorg "dist-upgrade Dapper -> Edgy. Conflicting files x11-common <-> xinit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66988 in xorg "X server doesn't respond to keyboard input at first login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66991 in xorg "[edgy]  XKB error choosing keyboard variant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66996 in xserver-kdrive "Unable to launch xserver-xephyr under ubuntu dapper amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66996
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-20
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67027 in xorg "[edgy]  Caps Lock doesn't work (CyMotion Master Linux)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67029 in xorg "x11-common complains about /usr/bin/X11/ being used by Opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67031 in xorg "X doesn't work after upgrade - fix: cd /usr/bin ; ln -sf Xorg X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64721 in xorg (main) "Booting with Ipod attached makes mouse not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67085 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Only default 1024x768 resolution works properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67059 in xorg (main) "X does not resume after opening laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67101 in Ubuntu "Edgy regression on AMD64 makes machine unusable (CRITICAL)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67156 in xfs "xfs start script too low of a priority " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67157 in xfstt "xfstt start script too low of a priority" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67177 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "SIS630 and AIGLX. 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67183 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "External monitor not working Radeon Mobility M6 LY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66995 in gdm (main) "Keyrepeat in fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67196 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "mouse pointer disappears after switch to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67225 in xorg "Random system hangs in xephyr+evdev multiterminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67249 in xorg "Dell Latitude C640 display dpi detected incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67249
<Evaso2> hi anybody here?
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67271 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia binary drivers don't work anymore in Edgy (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67272 in xorg "xserver does not boot after upgrade from dapper to edgy / abi mismatch of nv nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67261 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Problems with ATI fglrx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66947 in xorg (main) "[amd64]  monitor on DVI is not detected on alternate install and live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67064 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[Regression]  Wireless Atheros AR5005G 802.11abg NIC" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67279 in xorg (main) "agpgart aperture problem after daily update to edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67310 in xorg "No Ubuntu (or KDE) desktop due to xorg package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67327 in xorg "xdm interferes with running X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67369 in xorg "Wide screen not detected correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67405 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "safe graphics mode doesn't use vesa driver for X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67418 in xorg "xorg causes firefox crash on intel 915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67424 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "linux-restricted modules not installed from Alternate Install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67426 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Does not detect widescreen resolutions still... [RFE] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67456 in mesa "link problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60438 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Changing Screen Saver locks up entire system" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67435 in xterm (main) "xterm gives strang warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67435
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66791 in xorg (main) "no frame buffer VT's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67477 in xorg "RV280 on Apple eMac: Xorg fails on AddScreen / InitScreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67477
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67559 in xorg (main) "xorg.conf broken after upgrade dapper->edgy on a 3head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67573 in xorg "Fails to detect Nvidia 7600GT to use "nv" driver, defaults to vesa which is terribly slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67546 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Atheros-based wireless card (Netgear WG311T) does not work under Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67579 in xorg "gcompris won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67325 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "fglrx bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67600 in xorg "i810 not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67601 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Wireless Card Hardware Regression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67253 in xorg (main) "kdesu kate /etc/fstab - generates a lot of error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67613 in xorg-server "X crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60155 in xorg (main) "[edgy, libmagick]  any display command (shell w/o additional arguments, magickcore, magick++ etc) fails because of missing fonts making especially c/c++ API's useless as one cannot change settings there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67620 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "scrolling in windows makes content weired" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67620
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<tepsipakki> hi bryce
<bryce> heya tepsipakki!
<bryce> tepsipakki: I'm making a last pass through bugs that need uploaded and reviewed for gutsy final
<tepsipakki> cool
<tepsipakki> I've been busy at work, but took this week off
<tepsipakki> so maybe I can take a look at them too
<bryce> tepsipakki: do you have a moment to do a couple uploads for me?
<ubotu> New bug: #152859 in xorg (main) "ati xorg.conf dualscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152859
<bryce> tepsipakki: nevermind; dholbach got them
<tepsipakki> ah, good
<ubotu> New bug: #152648 in xorg (main) "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152648
<ubotu> New bug: #152867 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fwlanusb driver doesn't play nicely with hal / network-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152867
<soren> Er... There's a bug in the new xresprobe upload.
<soren> It reads:
<soren> if [ -z "$RES" ]  && [ ! $"x$DRIVER" = "xintel" ] ; then
<soren>                         ^
<soren> tepsipakki: ^^
<bryce> oh $&*#
<bryce> that's my fault
<bryce> thanks for catching that so quick
<soren> np :)
<soren> I knew it was your doing, I just assumed you'd be asleep at this hour :)
<bryce> I probably should be ;-)
<bryce> soren, can you upload this for me?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/
<soren> bryce: will do.
<soren> bryce: done
<bryce> thanks
<soren> np :)
<bryce> no idea how that slipped in
<bryce> btw, any idea if the RM's picked up on that bug yet? I've not received a reply so far
<soren> no clue.
<ubotu> New bug: #130665 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "madwifi fails to load: ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130665
<ubotu> New bug: #134897 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  MacBook Rev.A, Gutsy Live CD fails to load X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134897
<ubotu> New bug: #152200 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "system freeze when closing a laptop lid when using totem with compiz" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152200
<ubotu> New bug: #152111 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "contrast set to zero" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152111
<ubotu> New bug: #151188 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Rhythmbox crashes X if in visualization mode" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151188
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #153007 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "PowerPlay worked in Feisty, no longer works in Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153007
<ubotu> New bug: #152985 in ubuntu "vga monitor switches to standby on install (dup-of: 150302)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152985
<ubotu> New bug: #153073 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia restricted drivers freeze the computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153073
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-16
<pcjc2> Bryce?
<bryce> heya
<pcjc2> I've got a confirmed hit on the 855 crash
<bryce> excellent
<pcjc2> it crashes writing the PIPEACONF register in the restore path
<pcjc2> (At least that's where it crashed for Claudio Ritzert, who I tested the .deb I made with lots of debug output)
<pcjc2> I guess we might be seeing more of the same type of bug.. I'll see If I can put together an alternative restore sequence which avoids the crash, and hopefully get input from Intel as to the "rules" for this operation
* bryce nods
<pcjc2> The trick to get a decent log was to add sync(); after every log
<bryce> is this the 133118 bug?
<pcjc2> and get the reproduction done with write-caching on teh HDD disabled
<bryce> ahh that's a good note
<pcjc2> I was thinking of the clingers on to 127101 who claim its not fixed for them yet
<bryce> ah gotcha
<pcjc2> its probably 108056
<pcjc2> can't hurt to get the people seeing 133188 to test once we can fix the crash... it doesn't seem to make it crash every time, but might have other side-effects they are seeing
* bryce nods
<pcjc2> I expect the sooner this is fixed the better... there has to be a lot of Intel hardware out there which will make a Gutsy upgrade a bad experience
<bryce> yup
<bryce> I gather from 133188 that 855 is pretty widely used on server boards, so it sounds like a potential inhibitor for gutsy on servers
<pcjc2> I'm guessing its a similar pipe not enabled issue
<pcjc2> all other points where PIPEACONF is programmed, the DPLL is on
<pcjc2> we just restored the DPLL (possibly to an off state)
<pcjc2> Unfortunately, the routines which can turn the PLL on appropriately are liable to touch many other registers, so not great for the restore path
<pcjc2> heh.. comment in the code
<pcjc2> i830_display.c, line 965
<pcjc2> "On 855, it can lock up the chip (and the entire machine)" (relates to them touching 3 registers, including PIPEACONF)
* bryce smells gun smoke
<pcjc2> Am now trying to read the code and find what conditions it _is_ programmed in. Might be a little detective / guess work.
<pcjc2> Bryce:
<pcjc2> http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~pcjc2/ubuntu/debug/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu9~pcjc2.tst2_i386.deb 
<pcjc2> Sources etc.. in the dir
<pcjc2> Its still got lots of sync() 'd debug output, but I've asked Claudio to see if it resolves the problem.
<pcjc2> I copped out in the end trying to fire up the DPLL to restore this register.. and took a similar route as the Palette. Don't restore it if the DPLL for that PIPE is off
<pcjc2> (For the palette we test the PIPEACONF register for being enabled, but its that register we're having trouble writing here.. its probably locking the HW state machine on write with no clock to synchronise to).
<pcjc2> We might even have got away with writing the palettes with just the DPLL enabled, but I guess we fixed that one already ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #153086 in xorg (main) "Upgrading X.org in Gutsy causes enabling of "Virtual" option in xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153086
<ubotu> New bug: #153011 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Restricted Package Manager reports non-existent package is missing"linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server" + other problems with screens and graphics utility, and nvidia-settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153011
<ubotu> New bug: #153188 in xorg (main) "7.10 Release candidate starts with black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153188
<ubotu> New bug: #152677 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Dual monitor support with NVidia FX 5200 broken for restricted driver (dup-of: 152544)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152677
<ubotu> New bug: #153223 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu gutsy rc x86 fails to install usable X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153223
<ubotu> New bug: #153329 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Resume from suspend leads to blank screen with i810 driver on Samsung X20 (Intel GM915 Chipset)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153329
<ubotu> New bug: #153353 in xorg (main) "attempting to log out freezes system" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153353
<ubotu> New bug: #153285 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Closing screen lid crashes Dell Inspiron 500m running 7.10rc" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153285
<ubotu> New bug: #153140 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Blackout when watching video" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153140
<ubotu> New bug: #152749 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "dual screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152749
<ubotu> New bug: #152748 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Display reports no signal after computer returms from sleep" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152748
<ubotu> New bug: #153365 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia-new]  nvidia module went missing after upgrade to Gutsy (from Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153365
<ubotu> New bug: #140938 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Unable to turn off my laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140938
<ubotu> New bug: #126455 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Resolution problems with Mother Board 946GZIS" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126455
<ubotu> New bug: #152247 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "gusty/RC1 thinks it has a 1024x768 screen on a 1680x1050 screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152247
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #153390 in xorg (main) "Blank Screen on Fresh Install of Gutsy 64bit & Nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153390
<ubotu> New bug: #153159 in xorg (main) "Toshiba Satellite A200 running Gutsy shows strange colors after hibernation" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153159
<ubotu> New bug: #153160 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Toshiba Satellite U300 has a short gnome panel on Gutsy" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153160
<ubotu> New bug: #152083 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal won't launch (dup-of: 134563)" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152083
<ubotu> New bug: #153425 in xorg (main) "screen shifts right when /dev/console written to" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153425
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-17
<ubotu> New bug: #138369 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy] D-Link Airplus DWL 520+ (TI ACX 100) not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138369
<immoT-> (ii) loadmodule: "ddc"(ii) module already built-in
<tormod> I rewrote the non-xrandr part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes - if someone can review it please.
<pcjc2> hi Bryce
<bryce> heya :-)
<pcjc2> 855 hardware is horrible ;)
<pcjc2> Still no luck with any of the avenues so far
<pcjc2> Poking the PCI config space to re-enable the memory and IO spaces on the 00.02.1 PCI device doesn't help
<pcjc2> nor does poking it off from a working X session break anything
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I take it you have access to a 855 board to play with?
<pcjc2> no, am remote debugging with Claudio.. he's being surprisingly cooperative
<bryce> ahh, well that's excellent
<bryce> I love it when users get really involved in the process
<pcjc2> I just sent him a couple of .ko recompiled with the patches http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/5/1/286 and 
<pcjc2> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=mesa/drm.git;a=commitdiff;h=3ee211f4f7435792752c1dbcd3a60e2e7abfba09 
<pcjc2> I'm not optimistic they will work, I don't know if Claudio will test them or not.. he seems up for trying things though
<pcjc2> BTW... is it ok to have done this all off Launchpad?
<pcjc2> I've got about 24 emails to him in my outbox, 20 in my inbox
<pcjc2> so the bugspam would be rather large... if no solution is reached, I will of course post a summary of avenues investigated. (If a solution is reached, I might post that too ;))
<pcjc2> ok, off to get food
<bryce> pcjc2: bdmurray (the lead ubuntu qa guy) says he's having some weird artifacting on -intel when trying to suspend:  http://www.murraytwins.com/tmp/dscf4777.avi
<bryce> pcjc2: for ubuntu-x we don't have any hard rules about where bugs get discussed and fixed, but any juicy bits are definitely worth recording in LP
<bryce> I like doing all the discussion in LP both to have a record in one place (sometimes I need to review back to see how things developed into a solution), but I admit sometimes I go offlist - bug 127101 in particular was getting too noisy to hold conversation so I started mailing Juan Pablo off list
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127101
<tormod> bryce, do you have plans for making a new test package for ati?
<tormod> some interesting commits today.
<bryce> tormod, you mean a refreshed version of the -git head I did the other day, or the new fglrx?
<bryce> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=881
<tormod> the -ati driver from git
<bryce> tormod, ah no plans there
<tormod> do you have the diff and changelog for your git -head package
<bryce> mostly focusing on documentation stuff today
<bryce> yeah I'll push that up, one sec
<tormod> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/ati/ has only the .deb, and from its changelog I am not sure which commit was included.
<bryce> tormod: btw, it would be really helpful if when you build packages, to also publish the debdiff, dsc, etc. 
<tormod> apropos documentation, can you look at the release notes (xrandr)?
<bryce> there were several things I was uncertain about in doing this package so would have liked to look how you'd been handling them
<tormod> I was pulling in each and every commit as a separate quilt patch...
<bryce> yeah anything in particular with the release notes?
<tormod> I just changed the non-xrandr alternatives part
<bryce> think there's any other things we should mention in the release notes?
<tormod> I discussed it briefly with tepsipakki earlier.
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/ati/
<tormod> well there's a whole lot of card-specific issues: Xpress cards, 7500... but it will be too much for the official notes.
<jcristau> xpress cards never really worked anyway, afaik
<tormod> jcristau: people anyway try with their brand new laptops :)
<tormod> and they will be disappointed/confused/writing bug reports
<tormod> bryce: your tar.gz has everything? no diff. can I just git pull on top of it?
<bryce> almost
<bryce> do a git pull, cd into it, and run ./autogen.sh
<bryce> then tar that up, and rename it from xf86-... to xserver-xorg-...
<bryce> to create the package, I just unpacked that, copied the debian/ dir from a prior version, made a few tweaks mentioned in the changelog, and went through the normal debuild / pbuilder process
<bryce> heya jcristau
<jcristau> hi bryce 
<bryce> yeah I think we need to keep the release notes short and sweet, no need to mention every hardware that doesn't work... although it would be nice if we had a listing to link to.  Oh well, maybe next time.
<jcristau> tormod: you can't document every bug in release notes, so usually the focus is on regressions
<tormod> jcristau: right
<tormod> bryce: I just unpacked your .dsc, ran git pull and debuild'ed again. quick and dirty.
<tormod> bryce: I changed the changelog though
<bryce> excellent
<tormod> maybe we should have had an GutsyKnownIssues/Xorg...
<tormod> oops I forgot to specify ppa when I dput'ted the package, it ended up in upload.ubuntu.com - I guess it will be deleted by it self?
<ubotu> New bug: #153733 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "D620 Nvidia direct rendering no" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153733
<tepsipakki> GKI/Xorg should be a link to the buglist/package report page :)
<tormod> but some bugs are really well-known issues touching a lot of users. You can't expect a first-time Ubuntu/linux user to efficiently search launchpad about issues for his card before trying installing IMO.
 * tormod has to restart X
 * tormod is back on the edge (git-head) again
<tepsipakki> tormod: right, the blank screen issues with ati should be mentioned, and that we are likely to push an update at some point
<tormod> I am off to bed... if you or bryce can add that to the release notes it would be great.
<tepsipakki> I'm writing it :)
<tepsipakki> oh great
<tepsipakki> "The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only."
<bryce> erf
<tepsipakki> and it's not in the cache either
<tepsipakki> wanted a preview and it vanished
<tormod> maybe they upgraded the wiki server to Gutsy :)
<tepsipakki> uh, I can't remember anymore what I wrote
<tepsipakki> too late for me
<bryce> has anyone yet done a xserver 1.4 build?
<tormod> now the ppa fails to upload also...
<tepsipakki> I almost did today
<tormod> the wiki is back
<tepsipakki> woohooo
<tepsipakki> no change lost
<bryce> \o/
<tepsipakki> just refreshed the page
<tormod> great
<tepsipakki> ok, it's there, first entry of the "other bugs"
<tormod> btw, I have posted latest-git packages for ati at XorgOnTheEdge (i386 is in ppa build queue)
<tepsipakki> feel free to modify
<bryce> cool
<tormod> good night (finally)
<bryce> night
<pcjc2> bryce: That suspend artifact is odd... is it new with the fix we pushed with 127101, or a standing bug?
<bryce> bdmurray: is that suspend artifact new?
<tepsipakki> I'm off to bed as well, bye! ->
<bryce> night tepsipakki, thanks
<bdmurray> I can't say definitively
<pcjc2> I couldn't quite tell from the video... what is it doing?
<bdmurray> It was pulsated red as if it were posessed
<pcjc2> is the backlight blinking, or the image
<pcjc2> this is on suspend, or resume from?
<bdmurray> trying to suspend
<bdmurray> it only happens with compiz on
<pcjc2> did it suceed in the end?
<bdmurray> no, it seemed to lock up
<pcjc2> hmm
<bdmurray> I have some other pictures somewhere
<pcjc2> I wounder if it would do it with opengl playing
<pcjc2> no compiz, but glxgears for example
<pcjc2> It looks shiney and new... is it 965 hardware?
<bdmurray> 945 I think - I'm doing some iso testing atm
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-18
<pcjc2> I've got 945GM here, and haven't seen it... although have seen a few lockups resuming from suspend. (Which I'd attributed to doing testing on new driver patches)
<bdmurray> pcjc2: I tried it with glxgears running and had no problem
<bdmurray> However, suspend is tough to test on my system as I can only do it 1x
<pcjc2> I'm sure this X11 testing is doing no favours for my HDD's power off retract count
<pcjc2> (they don't like being hard-powered off too many times)
<bdmurray> You can't even use sysrq?
<pcjc2> is that built in by default on Gutsy kernels?
<pcjc2> I've never made it work on either of the laptops I've had
<bdmurray> It works for me, just reaching all the keys is hard
<pcjc2> Figured it might be because its not got a native Sysrq key... its FN + delete  (its been so long since I used it, I've forgotten what the magic key combo is)
<bdmurray> Ctrl+Alt+SysRq then U for umount S for sync and B for boot
<bdmurray> or really maybe B for reBoot
<pcjc2> It won't work for most of the intel crashes anyhow...
<pcjc2> the graphics chip physically hard locks the machine
<pcjc2> when you poke a register which isn't enabled. It seems that many register writes are locked into a hardware state machine which is clocked of one of the various internal video clocks. If you program such a register with the clock off / unstable, it can hang the chip
<pcjc2> ok, so the key combo works ;)
<pcjc2> oops... thats one FN key away from Ctrl-alt-del
<bryce> heh
<pcjc2> Bryce: Does opengl play nice with compiz in general?
<pcjc2> A screenshot running glxgears... http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~pcjc2/Screenshot.png
<bryce> pcjc2: yes it should
<bryce> I think many bugs harbor there tho
<pcjc2> it doesn't "expose" (I know that's not technically what it does) the window underneath
<pcjc2> so if I drag the GL window around, it leaves prints
<pcjc2> I'm trying to go back to basics on the 855 bug, and understand how windows get from applications to the screen with compiz
<pcjc2> Rendering via GL textures, so does a GL bug mean a compiz bug?
<bryce> I don't know enough about compiz internals to say, but it seems that there's not a 1:1 relationship there
<pcjc2> I started to read up about how it works, and got lost very quickly
<bryce> Amaranth and mvo are good contact points for it
<pcjc2> its bad enough with the one physical intel chip,  AGP drivers for the bridge device, DRM drivers, X11 graphics drivers, Mesa DRI Libraries .... framebuffer drivers... 
<bryce> yeah it's another area where I need better education.  Since mvo, Amaranth and others seemed to have it under control, I ended up mostly focusing on other areas of X.
<bryce> but we have a number of underlying issues that need solving at the X level
<bryce> yup
<pcjc2> Gutsy is going to be a bad trip for people with Intel hardware unless some fixes can get backported
<pcjc2> Hopefully (ever the optimist) the newer Xorg and drivers in Hardy will be more stable
<bryce> yeah, I'm a bit worried about this too
<bryce> I think we should shoot for getting a fixed up new -intel out in -updates
<pcjc2> Jesse Barnes was going to read up some 855 docs for me.. but I've not heard back
<pcjc2> On a personal note, I'm annoyed.. I've not used compiz until recently, and I discovered the electronic cad software I'm a contributor for (gEDA) really really breaks redrawing with compiz
<pcjc2> (gEDA has a rubbish "canvas", and I'm _trying_ to fix it, but still)
<bryce> you might want to follow up with Jesse again in a few days; he is great at answering questions but I think he has many distractions so doesn't always follow up on things
<pcjc2> I'm keen to get hands on some 855 hardware, I'll keep asking around if anyone has any
<bryce> pcjc2: one thing I think we should do is compile a listing of the worst -intel bugs, perhaps with commentary about the seriousness of the issue and/or what's needed to fix them
<bryce> I talked with shuttleworth about -intel and he said we have good high-up connections with Intel, and they really want to make their hardware solid with Ubuntu, so I think if we got a good way to summarize the main issues we need help with, I might be able to work on it from a top-down direction in Intel
<pcjc2> sounds good
<pcjc2> Keith Packard has been fairly helpful answer questions
<pcjc2> he even told me he's "working on" getting some docs which mortals without NDA can have
 * bryce nods
<jcristau> he's been saying that for a while :)
<bryce> he's been working on that for quite some time though; I don't know how soon we can expect to see them
<pcjc2> Reading between the lines
<pcjc2> KP: "
<pcjc2> We don't have any documentation available for publication at this point,
<pcjc2> although I am trying to make this happen."
<pcjc2> The documentation details too many bugs / workarounds / technical details we don't want to release for scrutiny. I'm fighting internal politics"
<pcjc2> (The latter being my reading of the former)
<bryce> mm, I doubt it's that
<jcristau> i'm sure internal politics are part of it :)
<bryce> no I mean, I doubt it's that the docs describe too many bugs / workarounds
<pcjc2> Its kindof come to my realisation that graphics drivers make or break the product
<bryce> certainly internal politics can be expected here; I think he's said as much
<bryce> but I think it's more about worry about exposing "crown jewels" or opening the company to litigation, enabling competitors, etc.
<pcjc2> I've found some datasheets they do publish very very useful for debugging (e.g. this cruddy HP laptop BIOS)
<bryce> ultimately I suspect the issue boils down to trying to identify a tangible benefit to the company, to offset the risks 
<pcjc2> I guess
<pcjc2> I wonder how hard it is to get an NDA... (or whether its sensible)
<bryce> ATI put out their stuff not because of goodwill or because they valued the community, but rather because if they hadn't, they were worried they'd lose some of their big corporate/government customers that were demanding availability of open source drivers in their bid requirements
<bryce> (ATI/AMD was very clear on this point at XDS)
<pcjc2> All companies are in it for the money
<pcjc2> Even Canonical presumably has to make some ;)
<pcjc2> (Dumb question... where are Canonical based (globally?)
<bryce> UK basically
<bryce> employees are scattered hither and thither.  I'm in Portland Oregon
<pcjc2> I thought UK, but didn't know why
<bryce> the main offices and the data center are there in London
<bryce> most of management is in england.
<bryce> the official business address is Isle of Man
<pcjc2> tax reasons probably ;)
 * bryce nods
<pcjc2> I wonder if anyone has any 855 based hardware sitting available for testing (or do Canonical not have "central" hardware available for testing
<bryce> canonical is for profit, but the business model centers around service rather than product sales
<pcjc2> seems eminently sensible... shame we're all SuSE at the University
<bryce> if you can do the testing remotely, we can probably get you hooked up with a machien with 855 in it
<pcjc2> would much rather not have to package two sets of all the electronics packages we do!
<bryce> which uni?
<pcjc2> I'll keep it in mind.. although really, I'd be wanting to watch the screen and poke with GDB
<pcjc2> Cambridge, (sorry, assumed you'd see from my email address)
<bryce> well, tell you what - Chris Jones, who reported bug 13311, is one of Canonical's system administrators
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13311 in gftp "FTBFS: compile errors" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13311
<pcjc2> I'm a 2nd yr Electronic Engineering student
<bryce> he would be the key guy to get you access to an 855 machine, particularly if you would be working to get a fix for that bug
<bryce> ahh awesome
<pcjc2> I chat to Matthew Garrett often (usually when I find a bug... its almost always some area he knows about ;), althoug 
<pcjc2> h we've never met
<bryce> cambridge england or mass?
<bryce> oh duh, nevermind :-)
<bryce> I was at cambridge a few weeks ago myself for XDS
<pcjc2> (England's same as Garrett). I'm a 2nd year PhD student working on marine renewables.. and secretly wondering if a job in programming would be better
<bryce> beautiful town
<pcjc2> I was kicking myself that I missed that. Saw the info on the xorg page, then saw it had already passed
<bryce> yeah he's a huge resource
<bryce> Colin Watson (my supervisor) is also in the Cambridge area
<pcjc2> so Canonical is quite distributed ;)
<pcjc2> How did you come to Canonical? (If you're the same Bryce... you founded Inkscape?)
<bryce> yup, that's I
<pcjc2> cool (I'm not artistic, but Inkscape is a tool I keep handy for vector graphics)
<bryce> I used to work for a company called OSDL in Portland, doing kernel and nfsv4 testing, and working on Inkscape and tinkering with X/Cairo on the side
<bryce> Kees Cook and Brian Murray also worked there with me
<pcjc2> Do you do the VNC packages as part of X in Ubuntu?
<bryce> Kees was in IT there, but was much more interested in security work, and he was absolutely enamoured with ubuntu (brian and I were into gentoo at the time)
<pcjc2> That was my first dive into the X code, trying to fix some horrid bugs in that. RealVNC were very unhelpful
<bryce> so when a security position opened with canonical he went for it
<bryce> I heard such good things that I converted to ubuntu as well, liked it, and also followed him over to Canonical
<bryce> I haven't touched any of the VNC stuff myself
<bryce> it's possible that's an area I need to get into, but haven't had any pulls to work on it so far
<pcjc2> I wanted to setup thin clienting nicely, and got looking at the GDM work done by various people
<pcjc2> Either using VNC + some extensions (hacks) to allow re-negotiation and hot swapping of the server after authentication..
<pcjc2> hit lots of VNC bugs (mostly all solved, or worked around now), I looked at XDMX and various X forwarding (but got stuck with XLib insisting on aborting if the client disconnects uncleanly)
<pcjc2> XCB was mentioned as a possible way around it, but in the end.. no time.
 * bryce nods
<bryce> hmm, when I was at OSDL we had a nice collection remotely accessible test machines that OS devs could log into and do stuff.  I wonder how hard it'd be for me to recreate that.
<pcjc2> would have to have gutsy like environment
<pcjc2> and a remote poking switch for when the GPU locks up
<pcjc2> Unfortunately, its not really clear how to test this most effectivey... the machines are usable when they corrupt the display - just you have to guess where things are.
<bryce> yeah, we had remotely addressable power control bars that worked wonderfully for restarting after kernel lockups
<bryce> also since they were servers we had good serial consoles for capturing oops and the like
<bryce> but not X so much
<pcjc2> So without a webcam pointing at the screen, its probably not all that useful
<pcjc2> Also... if you get nasty timings to an LCD panel, it can destroy it
<bryce> mmm, a webcam would be doable
<pcjc2> many of the driver chips seem to have some protection in them, but I've managed to get this machine here into a state which I was very unhappy until I'd pulled the plug
<pcjc2> (You get a creeping propogation of green across the LCD which seems more a manifestation of very bad drive signals to the LCD its self, rather than just display corruption).
<pcjc2> Is Chris Jones based in London?
<bryce> yeah i think so
<pcjc2> ok, so if necessary, not too far away
<pcjc2> I'm sure I'll be able to find some hardware
<bryce> yup, hes in Catford Bridge, London
<pcjc2> I already dug through a pile of old laptops here (mostly broken some way or other), and have been round obvious friends
<pcjc2> night!
<ubotu> New bug: #153782 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy] screen doesn't resume after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153782
<ubotu> New bug: #153797 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Fails to resume when using Nvidia-glx or Nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153797
<ubotu> New bug: #153818 in xorg (main) "Visual Effects can not be enabled on Santa Rosa" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153818
<ubotu> New bug: #153873 in xserver-xorg-driver-savage (main) "Freeze on visuals in Rhythmbox with savage drivver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153873
<ubotu> New bug: #151439 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Constant "banding" and other visual artifacts in gusty on nvidia GeForce 4 MX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151439
<ubotu> New bug: #153936 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Bad screen size using external monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153936
<ubotu> New bug: #118808 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Unable to reach C3/C4 states while wireless is up." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118808
<pcjc2> Question.... anyone know why the Intel X driver isn't appearing to see suspend events from ACPI?
<pcjc2> It has a hook, but output I've added there doesn't print to the log
<ubotu> New bug: #153971 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Black Screen: Radeon X1300, Gutsy, AMD64, and fglrx." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153971
<pcjc2> never mind... I see those are only had via APM, we don't have hooks for suspend / resume with ACPI
<ubotu> New bug: #153986 in xorg (main) "GL screensavers crash the X server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153986
<bryce> morning
<tepsipakki> bryce: morning? you've slept well, eh? :)
<bryce> yup.  was up late triaging bugs last night
<bryce> and a little docs writing
<ubotu> New bug: #154007 in xorg (main) "(bulletproofX) failsafe X doesn't work very well on my Thinkpad T61p laptop with an Nvidia chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154007
<tepsipakki> bryce: oh, didn't notice the post on the ml before
<tepsipakki> I'll check it out later
<bryce> thanks
<bryce> I hope it's not so long that no one reads it...  maybe it could be condensed better
<Q-FUNK> yippee!
<bryce> heya
<bryce> Q-FUNK: I don't know if you're on the ubuntu-x@ list, but I posted a new "Bug Research Guide" doc to it this morning.  Love to get some feedback on it.
<Q-FUNK> ah, no, i'm not
<Q-FUNK> hmm... is anybody here available for a short paying gig to upgrade -amd to sync with the current X core (including RandR 1.2)?
<bryce> Have you thought about asking Alex Deucher?
<Q-FUNK> you think he could be interested?
<bryce> dunno, but it's possible
<bryce> his day job is not X related, so I think he might like gigs to work on X stuff.  I think he's done it in the past
<bryce> in any case, he and Jesse are the two with the most experience adding xrandr 1.2 support to drivers
<bryce> and jesse probably can't do it since he's working for Intel
<bryce> alex might prefer to wait until -ati 6.8 is out or something, but couldn't hurt to ask
<bryce> heya tormod!
<bryce> tormod, I don't remember if you're on ubuntu-x but I posted a first draft of a 'Bug Research Guide' doc.  Would love to get feedback.
<bryce> I'm planning on doing some major update of X resources on our wiki.
<bryce> we didn't have much about how to research bugs, which is why I started there.
<tormod> hi bryce! yes I saw the posting but didn't read in detail.
<bryce> ah, too long?
<tormod> yes :)
<tormod> I feel there's a need for a step-by-step guide for people submitting bugs.
<bryce> I also have a "Reporting Bugs" section that precedes this one, but decided to post just this one for comments first, to avoid posting too much reading material at once
<tormod> Like: we need to know what card: lspci -vvnn. Which driver (file right). log files. etc
 * bryce nods
<tormod> I guess people actually triaging have good debugging knowledge anyway. But of course documentation is always good.
<bryce> I break it down by problem class.  i.e., bad resolution bugs need these files, crashes need these, bad dpi issues need these, video playback need ...
 * tormod looks up that post
<bryce> I'm thinking more about people who are new to triaging, to help them get up to speed
<jcristau> for pretty much everything you need config and log anyway; hence the stuff in /usr/share/bug.
<bryce> but I want to make sure I have the right info (and not too much of it, that makes their eyes just glaze over *grin*)
<jcristau> hi, congrats on the release btw :)
<bryce> heya jcristau, thanks
<bryce> yeah I thought about setting up a bittorrent to help with the bandwidth, but I couldn't even download the .torrent!
<tormod> bryce, yeah I found your Bug Research a little word-heavy. started reading and thought: this is just common sense. then I see there are good pieces in there. But will people read it? :)
<tormod> I don't want to sound discouraging :) 
<tormod> we really need a little check list for bug submitters, that pops up automatically when they file bugs on *xorg*
<tormod> I am getting bored by asking the same questions when triaging bugs, even if I cut and paste.
<tormod> launchpad should refuse bug reports without Xorg.0.log :)
 * bryce nods
<tepsipakki> launchpad really should tell the reporter to attach those files, or could it do it on behalf of the reporter (like bug-buddy does)?
<bryce> many of our bugs come initially filed against ubuntu, and triagers move them to xorg, so that wouldn't help
<tepsipakki> right
<bryce> I've posted the list of required files/data I came up with
<tepsipakki> looks good
<tepsipakki> also, one of the first things upstream tends to ask people to test is disabling DRI
<bryce> ok
<tepsipakki> maybe that could be mentioned on the display corruption class?
<bryce> or should I have a separate section (preliminary things to try out)?
<tepsipakki> perhaps yes
<bryce> I'll do both
<tormod> bryce: I wrote a Bugs page for ati once, now outdated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/AtiDriver maybe there are some ideas
<ubotu> New bug: #40667 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Doesn't correctly support dpms" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40667
<ubotu> New bug: #46796 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Totem-xine uses 100% cpu" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46796
<tormod> suggestion re your new post: paste in lspci --vvnn|grep "VGA comp" and attach as file the output of lspci --vvnn
<immoT-> Ubuntu gutsy xserver donesn't start (trident). No errors in log file.!
<tepsipakki> immoT-: still no bug report ;)
<tormod> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce is getting some nice documentation, for instance xrandr12 and debugging-server-crash. Maybe we should coordinate better the documentation between Debian and Ubuntu? Of course the launchpad and triaging stuff would be Ubuntu specific, but debugging and bug report contents would be the same.
<immoT-> tepsipakki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/154069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154069 in xserver-xorg-video-trident "Ubuntu freezing with toshiba laptop" [Undecided,New] 
<tormod> I started contributing to Ubuntu docs because it was more anarchistic and easy to just do it in Ubuntu, but I have heard rumours that Debian is gonna be fun again?
<tepsipakki> immoT-: you could attach xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log to that bug
<tepsipakki> s/could/should/
<immoT-> I can't use copypaste with lynx/commandline
<tormod> there used to be a thing to use mouse and copy/paste in a text console - gpt (?)
<tormod> anyway, you can attach files with lynx as far as I can remember.
<immoT-> ok, trying tomorrow
<tepsipakki> hm, I was just testing lynx
<tepsipakki> I wonder if mail attachments are now added to the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #154069 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Ubuntu freezing with toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154069
<bryce> tormod: ok I'll take a look
<jcristau> tormod: debian? fun? that can't be true!
<tepsipakki> :)
<tormod> jcristau: yeah I was hoping you would comment on that :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154046 in xorg (main) "black screen after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154046
<ubotu> New bug: #153977 in xorg (main) "Unable to use external monitor on laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153977
<ubotu> New bug: #153952 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Gutsy boot failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153952
<tormod> good night
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-19
<ubotu> New bug: #153857 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "games crash X or freeze system if compiz is turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153857
<ubotu> New bug: #153844 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu doesn't install inside Parallels on the Mac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153844
<ubotu> New bug: #154104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "glxinfo: 'Direct rendering: no' on 915GM video chipset on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154104
<bryce> tepsipakki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<ubotu> New bug: #122703 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Upgrade Atheros drivers to snapshot/trunk to support AR5008" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122703
<pcjc2> Bryce?
<ubotu> New bug: #154194 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) ""link is not ready" when resuming from suspend with ipw3945 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154194
<ubotu> New bug: #154231 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "G550 (dual) DVI does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154231
<ubotu> New bug: #81512 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Attempting to open terminal in Xubuntu cause gdm restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81512
<bryce> hi seb128
<seb128> hello bryce
<ubotu> New bug: #153915 in scim (main) "Sometimes can't rename files in nautilus (dup-of: 66104)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153915
<ubotu> New bug: #154380 in xorg (main) "Screen resolution does not change in live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154380
<ubotu> New bug: #154384 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Gutsy freezes when X starts with direct rendering on radeon 9200 (worked fine on Feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154384
<ubotu> New bug: #154390 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Display DPI way off " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154390
<immoT-> tepsipakki, xorg.conf: empty and xorg.0.log: empty
<immoT-> status half-configured xserver-xorg
<ubotu> New bug: #154522 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Changing virtual terminal back to X causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154522
<ubotu> New bug: #154528 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[gutsy] ati driver not working in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154528
<ubotu> New bug: #146828 in xorg (main) "gdm uses incorrect screen resolution" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146828
<bryce> heya tormod
<tormod> hi bryce!
<tormod> Just installed golden Gutsy on my laptop...
<tormod> (my ati laptop)
<bryce> did it get the right resolution?  :-)
<tormod> no more feisty builds from me.
<tormod> yes, but I think dpi is wrong!
<bryce> haha
<tormod> I see a lot of DPI issues. Have you seen this upstream?
<bryce> a little, although I think a lot of the DPI issues are due to ubuntu-specific issues we've not yet fixed
<bryce> well, debian-specific at least - I think it's due to bad heuristics in the xserver postinst code
<bryce> but I don't have proof.
<jcristau> the xserver postinst is bad. i think we agree on that :)
<bryce> in any case, I have a patch around somewhere to hardcode xserver to 96 dpi
<tepsipakki> gdm should do that?
<bryce> jcristau: heya.  Btw, I don't know if you care much about ddcprobe/xresprobe, but we've put in a bunch of little fixes to it that you might be interested in
<tormod> bryce: well most reports are about wrongly using 96dpi instead of the real one :)
<bryce> jcristau: the xresprobe/ddcprobe/etc. code is appalling...  lots of little logic errors, out of date edid stuff... I'm looking forward to eliminating it
<bryce> however it works a LOT better now than it did for Feisty
<tormod> maybe not "most", there are some funny ones too. 96x6 and such.
<bryce> tormod: ah ok, well for Ubuntu we're already forcing to 96 dpi.  I expect this does cause problems for various cases
<jcristau> bryce: i suppose i should have a look at that.. it'd be nice to let the server itself handle that though
<tormod> where is it forced?
<bryce> jcristau: yeah, I figured since we weren't going to get that bold in Gutsy, I should put time in slapping ducttape and bailing wire on our existing stuff.  About 50% of the xresprobe bugs in LP got fixed for gutsy, which I feel pretty good about.
<jcristau> nice.
<bryce> but for Hardy I figure we'll be either ripping it out entirely, or relegating it to some fallback case, so don't plan to put much more effort into it
<jcristau> i'll try to spend some time to update our xresprobe package
<bryce> however I have definitely noticed - when I started with canonical, EVERY review of Ubuntu (even glowingly positive ones) complained about resolution detection issues, and so far (knock on wood), none of the reviews I've read make any mention of resolution
<bryce> tormod: I think seb128 forced it in one of the gnome libs
<tormod> bryce: so all gnome apps use 96dpi and don't ask the server?
<tormod> I guess that explains that nothing changes when I set dpi in the server with xrandr...
<tormod> I guess there is a gconf setting for this? gnome has this reputation of being configurable in all details. wait... no
<bryce> yup, that's how I understand it
<bryce> heya pcjc2!
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> still no luck on 855 HW
<pcjc2> its a real tricky one
<bryce> yesterday I put work into getting the debugger handbook written and up in wiki, nicely formatted:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<pcjc2> Mostly because I don't understand the memory management for AGP and textures
<pcjc2> I was going to comment on that... looks really good
<bryce> tepsipakki, tormod, pcjc2, there's still some TODO's in there to be filled in, especially in how to analyze different kinds of bugs, so please add bits you know on that
<bryce> pcjc2: have you replied to Chris Jones?  Sounds like he's willing to be your test monkey
<pcjc2> GAH... hate computers so much.. managed to make epiphany start full screen every time it loads, with no obvious way to stop it doing that!
<pcjc2> I've been in touch
<bryce> great
<pcjc2> Unfortunately I'm running out of ideas to test
<pcjc2> I've got debug logs from the kernel with DRI debugging turned on from Claudio
<pcjc2> All that tells me is which bits of the DRI driver are getting used on his card. Same with some very verbose MESA debugging options turned on
<pcjc2> I still think this must be down to a register / memory mapping getting trampled across suspend though.. but have no docs on how the 855 works to know where to look
<pcjc2> The Mesa drivers aren't a very nice read
<bryce> yeah
<pcjc2> Unfortunately(?), my card uses newer drivers, so we're not exercising the same code paths. Something I did wonder about was perhaps trying to persuede the various drivers I have an 855 chip
<pcjc2> (But don't really expect the 3D core to be backwards compatible)
<bryce> well, maybe just summarize as much as you do know, and list out whatever questions remain, and leave it for a bit?  Maybe then others can pick it up and do more research, or you might have more ideas in the meantime
<pcjc2> indeed.. I think it might be a good point to ask some intelligent questions of the mesa developers about how textures are mapped in memory etc..
<bryce> yup
<pcjc2> One lead I should have pushed earlier... is a warning in the Xorg log
<pcjc2> "(WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate texture space."
<bryce> one thing I think would be helpful to include in the debugger guide is a list of common warnings/errors in logs, and what they imply
<bryce> I listed a few that I've collected (but not that one)
<pcjc2> yet textures appear in the memory allocation for the card
<pcjc2> I don't know what it implies.. .will have to dig.
<bryce> often it seems like serious sounding errors are just innocuous things, while simple warnings end up being signals of very bad stuff
<pcjc2> I think it means adding a load of printk to the kernel
<pcjc2> Evicting pixmaps looks an interesting one, and apparently that patch 120 breaks EXA (Which I'd wondered about trying)
<pcjc2> Perhaps there is a way to run-time test for XAA / EXA for that behaviour
 * bryce nods
<pcjc2> I often get warning about Vblank, but haven't seen any adverse effects to it
<bryce> for Gutsy I'd decided not to really worry about EXA users since that's an even newer tech than many of the other new tech's we've turned on
<pcjc2> Have you heard many complaints about Compiz causing eye-strain / headaches?
<bryce> so that's why I ended up leaving 120 in even though it causes problems for people
<bryce> nope, not yet
<pcjc2> I've seen a few, and have many times in the past tried Compiz, and turned it off because it hurt my brain whilst switching windows
<pcjc2> (I sit typing with a nasty headache)
<bryce> however for hardy, I think we should drop 120.  EXA should be more mature by then, and even if it isn't I think we need to remove barriers to using it
<bryce> erf
<bryce> I get headaches with crts with low refresh rates (60hz), but with lcds and high rates it's fine
<pcjc2> http://www.j5live.com/?p=409
<pcjc2> this LCD is 60hz, but there is probably more persistence on it than a CRT
<bryce> during UDS in seville spain, I got extremely sick (baaad food poisoning), and at one point I turned on compiz with the wobbly windows, and it made me so queasy I had to shut it off right away
<bryce> but with the effects set to minimum I've not had any issues
<bryce> but the systems I spend extended periods of time with aren't running compiz at all
<pcjc2> I've got the low level of effects on
<pcjc2> It might even be something about the shadowing giving a 3D effect. brain gets confused, it looks raised, but displays like its flat
<pcjc2> I've head a bit of kickback about compiz from people who find it unstable
<bryce> yeah
<pcjc2> on the other hand, it does seem to win people over, make people want to try linux. Sad really
 * bryce nods
<bryce> at least people can be predictable that way ;-)
<bryce> honestly, I think the biggest *true* new X feature that will get newbs productively using linux is the xrandr automatic external monitor feature, for doing projectors with laptops
<pcjc2> That was the one feature which kept me on the i810 driver for a while
<bryce> it was the thing i was most embarrassed about when doing presentations on my linux box
<pcjc2> (It broke my VGA out support for a bit, but its fixed now)
<bryce> and I know there's a ton of business user types for whom that was a showstopper
<pcjc2> its still not "right" yet.
<bryce> yup, but we made good solid progress on it
<bryce> it incurred a lot of new bugs and problems - like xinerama breakage, etc.
<pcjc2> the i810 driver would happily send my 1400x1050 LCD size to the projector, which would downsize to its native LCD resolution
<bryce> still, I think it will prove to be well worth it
<pcjc2> I agree
<pcjc2> The intel driver says ok.. projector is 1024x768... which either messes up your desktop
<pcjc2> or causes that funny "short gnome panel" bug people are reporting with TV out
<pcjc2> What it probably ought to do, is rescale the laptop LCD to 1024x768 (whatever) to match the presentation device.
<pcjc2> You can achieve this with the xrandr command, but not the GUI at present
 * bryce nods
<pcjc2> and the usual load of bugs with mode probing ;)
<pcjc2> I think in general we're moving in the right direction. With displayconfig-gtk I can bin the code I started ages ago to setup a xinerama config
<pcjc2> (I didn't get far, just using cairo a bit to draw some screens and let you drag them about)
<bryce> ah interesting
<bryce> I wonder if that could be ported in, once we have xrandr?
<pcjc2> I was trying to go for the "MS Windows" dual head config look, but was learning Cairo at the time
<bryce> was that written in C, or?
<pcjc2> there wasn't anything useful.. it was just a thought exercise about how it might look
<bryce> ahh
<pcjc2> I can't remember if I was wokring in C or python
<pcjc2> xrandr is the enabling feature
<pcjc2> I was wondering.. does it make sense to release the dri modules separately from the main kernel?
<bryce> no idea, but that's a good question
<pcjc2> I was just thinking it would be nice to rebuild a newer dri
<pcjc2> and send someone the deb to try
<bryce> yeah
<pcjc2> but I've not the time, patience or hard drive space to rebuild the whole kernel
<bryce> well, it's on my todo list for hardy to sort out doing this
<pcjc2> (Have been building the dri and agp subdirs and sending claudio .ko files
<pcjc2> Hardy is another 6 months right?
<bryce> yup
<pcjc2> (wasn't sure if there would be more -dev time to get a LTS release polished)
<bryce> well, during the 6 months of development we'll be focusing less on new features, and I expect we'll be less aggressive at including cutting edge upstream releases
<bryce> e.g. I don't even plan to think about xserver 1.5
<pcjc2> I hope to see the electronics CAD I'm a developer for have a newer version
<pcjc2> Should be doable... just have to bug the Debian maintainer
<pcjc2> (Ok.. have to bug our maintainer to do do a minor release with a load of bug fixes first, then...)
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-20
<ubotu> New bug: #154647 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Possible severe conflict between intel X server and Broadcom wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154647
<ubotu> New bug: #154579 in xorg (main) "GDM crashed after relogin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154579
<ubotu> New bug: #129343 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia driver instantly crashes kernel - gutsy, nvidia-glx-new 1.0.9755" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129343
<ubotu> New bug: #89628 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "black sreen in Compiz and no fonts (dup-of: 122979)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89628
<ubotu> New bug: #154822 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Restricted NVDIA driver defaults output to external monitor rather than laptop screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154822
<ubotu> New bug: #129386 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Desktop effects strange behavior (Google Earth, VLC)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129386
<ubotu> New bug: #148423 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy] rendering problem with totem with compiz enabled (dup-of: 129386)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148423
<ubotu> New bug: #141336 in ubuntu "Bug with VLC and Compiz when using cube (dup-of: 129386)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141336
<ubotu> New bug: #154843 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "random freeze with nvidia-gls-new  driver enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154843
<ubotu> New bug: #154912 in xorg (main) "Keyboard stops working for some apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154912
<ubotu> New bug: #154922 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ati restricted driver gives a black screen of death with an ATI X700 card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154922
<ubotu> New bug: #154945 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "7.10: intel driver wrong frequency at 1600x1200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154945
<ubotu> New bug: #154949 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Could not install nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154949
<ubotu> New bug: #154514 in xorg (main) "display problems after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154514
<ubotu> New bug: #154537 in xorg (main) "Gutsy: Screen flicker with intel 855GM video." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154537
<ubotu> New bug: #154983 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X does not load because fglrx is not there" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154983
<ubotu> New bug: #155001 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia detects DFP native resolution incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155001
<bryce> heya pcjc2
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> have been chasing the intel-agp driver on the 855 issue
<bryce> cool, how's that coming?
<pcjc2> look fairly solid, am seeing the page table entries removed before suspend
<pcjc2> and re-added after suspend
<pcjc2> so the chip's internal memory map _should_ be right
 * bryce nods
<pcjc2> (it must be at least partly right, or you'd get no screen at all)
<pcjc2> unfortunately, its a write only register, so you can't check the page table
<bryce> erf
<pcjc2> (Although its backed in ram somewhere, perhaps I could read that)
<pcjc2> you write via the GMCH chip so it knows what you changed
<pcjc2> I'm going to ask Matthew G if there is any chance the vbetool post can re-write it
<bryce> good idea
<bryce> I started triaging the other intel bugs last night; knocked about half a dozen out as dupes or already fixed
<pcjc2> I saw some
<pcjc2> I can't mark bugs as duplicates, is that correct?
<bryce> I'm hoping to get them all reviewed, make sure they all have needed info for debugging, and then try pushing them upstream
<pcjc2> I told Jesse I'd open a fdo bug for the 855 issue
<bryce> I'm not sure... you might be able to
<bryce> in any case, we should get you some additional powers :-)
<pcjc2> also need to ensure the crash fix makes it upstream
<pcjc2> ;)
<pcjc2> Where is the dup marking feature?
<pcjc2> I looked on the side-panes, but didn't see it
<bryce> it's on the left in the list of commands
<pcjc2> not for me, perhaps I need to join the bugsquad or something
<pcjc2> Do you get shortcuts to those "Thankyou for taking the time to make Ubuntu better..." answers?
<pcjc2> (I never got one of those for ages, writing bug reports.. thought noone "cared", but discovered I felt offended when I did get one (after having setup my belief that such replies must be for noob type bug reports ;))
<bryce> ok, I think you just need to join https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<bryce> I've already put in a good word about you with brian murray
<pcjc2> thanks ;)
<bryce> those shortcuts are actually greasemonkey scripts.  Here's how to set them up:
<pcjc2> would be nice if I could see his suspend issue and fix that... but alas dont
<bryce> first install greasemonkey (tools -> add-ons -> search for greasemonkey, install)
<pcjc2> hmm.. epiphany user here, but found an equivelant I think
<bryce> second, restart firefox, then go to outflux.net/greasemonkey and click on lp_stockreplies.user.js
<bryce> lp_karma_suffix.user.js is also very cool
<pcjc2> ok, let me try with firefox
<pcjc2> Bryce.. one thing I might be interested to work on is ways to make the backlight stay off in Xorg
<pcjc2> (when I shut the laptop lid). Recent changes in the kernel push more and more of this on userspace, which uses dpms to switch the display off
<pcjc2> X always turns it back on when you touch the mouse, or some random event happens. So my laptop toasts
<bryce> ahh
<bryce> that reminds me - kylem posted this change to -intel to his ppa just recently
<bryce> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kyle/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/
<pcjc2> Saw that I think... resyncs the TV out quirks?
<bryce> I started reviewing it last night, but didn't get through it all
<bryce> yes, but I think there was also something about backlights
 * bryce looks again
<bryce> oh wait, no that was just patch 03 again
<bryce> nevermind, sorry
<pcjc2> ok, I'll look when I'm back.. am going out to dinner with a developer friend
<pcjc2> we'll get to moan about "stupid" users and their resistance to change
<bryce> hehe
<pcjc2> so much backlash for what is a fairly minor, and (in our opinion) sensible change which makes gEDA's schematic pages "complete" by caching library symbols used in the output file
<bryce> yeah people flip out about change
<bryce> it seems to go over better if they feel they've been able to participate in the decisionmaking about the change
<pcjc2> the gEDA user base are pretty terrible about that.. many never upgrade, are on pre-cairo GTK
<pcjc2> I guess many people use the CAD package as a tool, and have invested time learning how it behaves (badly). Certainly those who use the software as a productivity tool like to keep what they have when it works
<pcjc2> remind me if I forget to add it... for the intel driver, we should add on the Wiki page that logs should be obtained with ModeDebug set to TRUE, if people see screen size issues, perhaps even for crash issues
<bryce> ah good idea - could you add that when you get a chance?
<pcjc2> will do.. assuming I don't need special permissions to edit the Wiki
<pcjc2> have to run now... talk later perhaps.
<bryce> cool, cya later
<bryce> yup, no special permissions needed
<ubotu> New bug: #154935 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz doesn't work with xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154935
<ubotu> New bug: #155034 in libxinerama (main) "Dual monitor setup with Xinerama and i810 driver stopped working in Gutsy with KDE, Gnome, & Openbox (works in failsafe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155034
<ubotu> New bug: #155029 in xorg (main) "upgrade desktop too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155029
<tepsipakki>  greasemonkey? never heard of that one before
<bryce> heya tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> hi bryce 
<tepsipakki> is there any documentation available for those greasemonkey-scripts?
<tepsipakki> what they do etc
<bryce> not that I know of, but I can write up descriptions of them in wiki
<bryce> btw, I'm updating the ubuntu-x-swat team stuff.  Shall I add you to it while I'm at it?
<tepsipakki> I should be there already :)
<bryce> opp, right you are
<tepsipakki> at least I get all the team membership changes as mail
 * bryce adds tormodvolden
 * bryce adds pcjc2
<bryce> tepsipakki: btw, I also finally compiled that ubuntu-x projects list I mentioned earlier...   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Projects
<bryce> when you get a chance you might want to look that over and make sure nothing's missing (and add it if so)
<bryce> I put you down for the x-apps resync task, as I assumed that's still something you want to do
<tepsipakki> ah, right. looks great
<bryce> what I'm hoping is that this will help us stay coordinated so everyone knows what each other is working on, and so we can ensure all the stuff we want done gets done early enough in Hardy
<tepsipakki> yes, it should help
<tepsipakki> I could test xserver 1.4 and do an initial merge
<tepsipakki> my machines are working too well, they need action :)
<bryce> that'd be good.  someone was asking about that last week
<tepsipakki> also, I have xorg git halfway done
<tepsipakki> I think..
<tepsipakki> that could be something to finish at UDS
<bryce> yeah
<tepsipakki> hmm, surely you mean -ati 6.8.0 :)
<bryce> oh whoops - feel free to make corrections
<tepsipakki> yeah
<bryce> was working on it pretty late ;-)
<tepsipakki> heh, that happens
 * bryce inkscapes up a new logo img - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<ubotu> New bug: #155072 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X crashes on aticonfig commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155072
<tepsipakki> neat :)
<tepsipakki> but I wonder does it look a bit like a warning sign? ;)
<bryce> eXactly ;-)
<tepsipakki> ah, the irony :)
<bryce> actually the inspiration is more like this... http://www.emerchandise.com/images/p/XMN/pdMTXMN0006.jpg
<tepsipakki> ah, so why not add X-swat on top?-)
<tepsipakki> nah, I'm fine with it as is
<ubotu> New bug: #152833 in xorg (main) "Unable to select a valid refresh rate" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152833
<pcjc2> Hi Bryce.. back
<bryce> heya
<pcjc2> #154579 is a gdm bug, not X-server
<pcjc2> how to change it?
<pcjc2> (I also sent a quick query to the gdm list to see if anyone recognised the error)
<bryce> click on the triangle over on the right side, then change the Package from 'xorg' to 'gdm' and click Save Changes
<pcjc2> Shall I add comments, e.g. "From the log files posted, this appears to be a gdm bug" ?
<bryce> yup
<pcjc2> (I guess that makes it seb's problem?)
 * bryce nods
<bryce> note that he'll bounce it right back if it's not clearly gdm
<bryce> but he bounces a lot of bugs our way so I don't feel back about bouncing one or two back to him :-)
<pcjc2> I'll have a quick look at their svn for fixes... they are planning some major upheaval soon
<bryce> ah interesting
<bryce> btw, you might find this interesting - http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/xorg.html
<pcjc2> there was a lot of debate recently about what direction they're going on with internals, but a major change has been made to switch to using D-Bus internally
<bryce> there's also a chart for -ati, but not yet for -intel since there's <100 bugs
<pcjc2> theres a lot of bugs closed recently!
<pcjc2> and on the gentle increase as more people update?
<bryce> yeah, I went on a bug spree thurs/fri closing out dupes and recently fixed things
<bryce> I worked on -intel too a bit friday but only got through about half.  Still need to do -ati, -nv, and l-r-m, but I think tormod and tepsipakki tend -ati fairly well, and -nv and lrm are a bit lower priority atm
<pcjc2> Here's a subtle point...
<bryce> the big huge drop at Sep 22nd was due to a script that auto-expired a lot of old bugs
<pcjc2> the intel embedded chips go through the AGP drivers.. but as far as I can tell, they aren't AGP
<bryce> weird
<pcjc2> they just do very similar things, on the PCI bus
<pcjc2> I might be wrong in that evaluation of course. They support AGP external cards (if they are wired up as such), so often have AGP bridge drivers
<pcjc2> For example, with the 855 chip, if it finds the embedded graphics controler, it uses driver functions for an "830" card
<pcjc2> if it is just the AGP bridge, it uses "845" driver functions. Strange, but as it looks to me, the 830 driver is actual graphics, the 845 driver is more a generic AGP bridge
<pcjc2> I've sent Claudio a message to see if he will test vbetool post without suspending the computer.. see if that reproduces his bug
<pcjc2> BTW.. thanks for the ubuntu-x-swat membership ;)
<bryce> np :-)
<pcjc2> Couldn't get greasemonkey to do much... not sure what its supposed to do really
<bryce> yeah I need to document those better
<pcjc2> Have the extension installed, went to the URL you suggested, do I have to download the .js script and put it somewhere?
<bryce> in firefox, it gets automatically loaded when you click on it
<pcjc2> hmm, tried that
<pcjc2> heh.. works now
<pcjc2> didn't before, I swear.. perhaps Firefox hadn't really shutdown properly
<bryce> could be
<bryce> the user stats stuff shows up whenever a user name is listed in the bug tracker.  It shows (karma) and a list of major teams they're on
<bryce> I edited that js code through firefox to add 'ubuntu-x-swat' in my own copy, too
<bryce> the canned response thing you access via a [+] link when editing the bug properties
<pcjc2> GAH.. hate launchpad so much sometimes
<pcjc2> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/
<pcjc2> Title:          Bugs in         xserver-xorg-video-intel in ubuntu
<pcjc2> type "855" in the search box
<pcjc2> jumps me right to bug 855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 855 in launchpad "Should series/+sourceadmin be completely inaccessible to mortal users?" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855
<bryce> hehe
<tepsipakki> I've yet to get any sensible search results no matter what I do :)
<pcjc2> Perhaps this is why people find LP hard. 
<tepsipakki> bryce: xserver merge done
<tepsipakki> 11 patches dropped, plus all the upstream backports obviously (2xx)
<tepsipakki> and 120 disabled
<bryce> excellent
<tepsipakki> maybe during this cycle we could get nvidia/fglrx to provide xserver-xorg-video-ABIVER, that would mean one change less for xorg-server
<bryce> tepsipakki: to use this, do all the various drivers need to be rebuilt against it?
<tepsipakki> yes
<bryce> not a bad idea
<tepsipakki> video-abiversion is now 2.0
<tepsipakki> and the input abi has changed as well IIRC
<tepsipakki> obviously, because of input-hotplug..
<tepsipakki> now nvidia/fglrx provide xserver-xorg-video (which the server conflicts with on debian)
<tepsipakki> so in the future if the abi has changed and current version of the driver is broken with the new server, it refuses to upgrade
<tepsipakki> which means a little less pain
<bryce> yeah
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-21
<ubotu> New bug: #155157 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "no video overlay on external monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155157
<ubotu> New bug: #123104 in dell "Suspend using nvidia driver and NVIDIA 8400M GS doesn't work" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123104
<pcjc2> Bryce... bed time now for me I think
<pcjc2> but an update.. I wrote a simple kernel module to decode the page table for the Intel card and dump it
<pcjc2> doesn't work. Seems the BIOS hides that table away in a restricted area which is hardware protected, and above what Linux sees as available ram
<ubotu> New bug: #155231 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "NV20 [GeForce3] nvidia not supported by nvidia-glx in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155231
<ubotu> New bug: #155245 in xorg (main) "installer fails to create usable xserver config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155245
<tepsipakki> hmmh, I wonder why doko added x11-common dependancy on every binary of xorg-pkg
<tepsipakki> oh, because of duplicate docs
<ubotu> New bug: #155261 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel video driver incorrectly sets refresh rates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155261
<ubotu> New bug: #96796 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "after today up to date Xwindow can't start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96796
<ubotu> New bug: #138933 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gusty] Broken Nvidia driver after upgrade to Gusty (7.10) (dup-of: 106217)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138933
<ubotu> New bug: #118167 in xorg (main) "dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg fails to include critical option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" for nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118167
<ubotu> New bug: #155288 in xorg (main) "Xorg.conf's default setup for the Macbook Pro touchpad isn't correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155288
<ubotu> New bug: #155291 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Netgear WG311v3 wifi card not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155291
<ubotu> New bug: #155312 in xorg-server (main) "X hangs and gives "illegal extended x86 opcode" after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155312
<tepsipakki> bryce: xorg merge done :)
<tepsipakki> there are some changes that should be reviewed and possibly dropped
<tepsipakki> and some that I need to push to debian :)
<tepsipakki> hmm, sun is shining ->
<tepsipakki> _the_ sun
<jcristau> heh
<jcristau> tepsipakki: in any case, feel free to push your changes either directly, or through debian-x@ if you prefer or have any doubt
<tepsipakki> jcristau: ok, thanks.. guess I'll push the obvious ones directly, and the others for review first
<tepsipakki> git commits can be reverted/edited anyway :)
<tepsipakki> keymap-stuff is something that is pain to merge, so I'll push those first
<ubotu> New bug: #153724 in scim (main) "when scim is installed, can't enter password at unlock prompt (dup-of: 66104)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153724
<ubotu> New bug: #155153 in xorg (main) "screen resolution won't go over 800x600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155153
<tepsipakki> tormod: you didn't like all the xorg bugmail?-)
<tormod> tepsipakki: hell not !
<tormod> it totally breaks my bug "work flow"
<tepsipakki> yeah, when you get 100 mails per day
<tepsipakki> I should filter them in more efficiently
<tepsipakki> -in
<tormod> I usually subscribe to bug I have commented on, know something about or specific packages. Now I have to find out which of the 100 mails I need to go through...
<tormod> I could try to filter out those sent to xswat if possible.
<tepsipakki> when I joined the installer team cjwatson asked if I really wanted to get all the ubiquity bugs (which were plenty, specially at that time) :)
<tepsipakki> but sieve works here
<tormod> x-swat also gets all linux-restricted mail, which interests me sh*t
<tepsipakki> yeah
<tepsipakki> it's sooo satisfying to detect nvidia/fglrx on a crashdump, and reassing it to the black hole known as l-r-m-2.6.xx :)
<tepsipakki> -sign
<tepsipakki> duh
<tepsipakki> mesa bugs went down from 45 to 30 or so during one night
<tormod> your misspelling fit nicely to the context :)
<tepsipakki> heh :)
<ubotu> New bug: #152678 in xorg (main) "Latest mod to xorg makes X unusable on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152678
<ubotu> New bug: #135043 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy] Regression: Netgear WG511T does not work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135043
<ubotu> New bug: #155422 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Suspend2Disk for Dell D620 (with NVidia chip) does not work on Gutsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155422
<ubotu> New bug: #154586 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Driver 1.6.7.195 Opensource Gets Black Screen on Radeon 9600 RV350" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154586
<bryce> I'm very tempted to just unsubscribe ubuntu-x-swat from lrm
<rawler>  ;)
<tepsipakki> bryce: go for it :)
<tepsipakki> I can do that as well, btw
<tepsipakki> right, five xorg commits ready to be pushed
<tepsipakki> bryce: should I drop wacom entries from dexconf completely? I'll drop the OldDmaInit for mga, since I bet the DRI/DRM issues are fixed by now
<ubotu> New bug: #155456 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Display garbled with Ati 9200SE on Gutsy (was fine on Feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155456
<ubotu> New bug: #124876 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Should install nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx for video cards that can handle -new" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124876
<pcjc2> Hi Bryce.. Chris and I got a small lead on the 855 issue
<pcjc2> once corrupted, you can fix the textures with Xrandr
<ubotu> New bug: #155495 in xorg (main) "touchpad does not work after upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155495
<ubotu> New bug: #155501 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Resolution issue: default screen resolution impossible to get with ATI Radeon Xpress (regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155501
<pcjc2> Bryce:.. made a small bit of progress on the 855
<pcjc2> Bryce?
<tepsipakki> enjoying the weekend?-)
<pcjc2> perhaps
<bryce> heh, if enjoying == mega yardwork then yeah ;-)
<bryce> btw, two new graphs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/
<bryce> now we've got xorg, -ati, -intel, and -nv graphing
<bryce> pcjc2: Chris just mentioned that you've become his new hero :-)
<bryce> btw, regarding the bug mail for ubuntu-x-swat...  is there a way to turn it off per-person?
<tepsipakki> not that I know of..
<bryce> tepsipakki: for hardy, yeah I think it's time to drop wacom.  I wanted to leave it there but disabled for gutsy as an interim step
<bryce> but long term I'd like to just excise all we can from the xorg.conf
<tepsipakki> upstream is finally trying to figure out how to make it work with input-hotplug
<tepsipakki> so it could have a chance
<bryce> yeah I've heard murmurings that it's a bit buggy
<tepsipakki> they have some sort of hotplug support, but yep, it's a mess
<pcjc2> bryce... if you find a way to turn off the bugmail per person, let me know.. I don't want to leave the team, but might have to set up some kind of mail filter to combat my email checking OCD
<bryce> pcjc2: sure.  when I got added to the team, first thing I did was filter it all off into a separate mbox
<pcjc2> I had that already thankfully
<bryce> but that really hurt being able to easily identify bugs I was interested in following
<pcjc2> but it means its harder to separate incoming mail from bugs I've actively subscribed to
<pcjc2> yep
<pcjc2> I'm trying to setup a PPA.. am stalled on becoming a launchpad beta tester at the moment
<tepsipakki> right, it's still beta..
<tepsipakki> maybe they'll add support for removing packages before it's released
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-13
<tjaalton> wgrant: ok, I'll do that
 * Ng boggles, this morning my scrollwheel emulation came back when i re-ran the xinput stuff after suspend
<Ng> I tested multiple suspend cycles and it was definitely not doing that!
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> <pbor> seb128: my mouse wheel doesn't work anymore... is it a known thing? I cannot find anything relevant on launchpad
<seb128> is there some known issue on the topic since the xinput changes?
<tjaalton> seb128: shouldn't be
<seb128> hum ok
<wgrant> xinput shouldn't be doing much mouse wheel stuff...
<wgrant> tjaalton: How would you feel about applying a syndaemon patch of mine to make it work without SHMConfig? I've had positive reports from others, and it will still work with SHMConfig if properties aren't available or -S is given.
<tjaalton> wgrant: sure
 * wgrant locates a diff.
<wgrant> Is out -synaptics in git somewhere?
<wgrant> s/out/our/
<tjaalton> yes, git.debian.org
<wgrant> I also think we need to revert that two-finger-scrolling disentanglement patch, as it certainly doesn't click as easily as it used to.
<tjaalton> ubuntu-branch
<wgrant> Hmm, couldn't see it there.
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll check
<wgrant> The only branch I could see was debian-unstable... or is it in another location?
<tjaalton> it is there for sure
<wgrant> Not branch in the normal git sense?
<tjaalton> you cloned it?
<tjaalton> origin/ubuntu
<jcristau> wgrant: 'git branch -r' lists remote branches
 * tjaalton is hung over..
<wgrant> Haha.
<tjaalton> not the best day to work
<tjaalton> :P
<wgrant> Probably not, no.
<wgrant> jcristau: On which URL should I be trying that?
 * wgrant has very limited git skills.
<jcristau> in your local repo
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> So clone only grabbed the default branch?
<wgrant> Right, there we go.
<jcristau> clone grabbed all branches, but only created a local branch for the default
<jcristau> 'git checkout -b ubuntu origin/ubuntu' to create a local ubuntu branch
<wgrant> That worked.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> I often wonder if some features of git were designed to be completely counter-intuitive.
<wgrant> Am I meant to use git-buildpackage to build it, or do you X people use some other setup?
<tjaalton> dpkg-buildpackage works
<wgrant> Won't that leave a .git?
<jcristau> not with -i
<wgrant> True.
<elmargol> is it normal that the nvidia driver from jockey works. and the driver from nvidia.com has huge issues?
<elmargol> the kwin effects are all totally broken:(
<elmargol> I guess there are some special patches ubuntu is using?
<tseliot> elmargol: define what you mean by "works"
<tseliot> and specify the version of the driver you're using, please
<elmargol> tseliot: 177.80 from nvidia.com does not work.
<elmargol> 177.80 from ubuntu does work
<elmargol> If I enable Desktop effects. The window manager does not work anymore. (I can not switch properly between windows)
<elmargol> Show desktop etc. does not work too
<tseliot> elmargol: please don't use the driver from nvidia.com or you might break some symlinks
<elmargol> Some problem using 177:76
<elmargol> tseliot: well If I use the ubuntu drivers I get a hard freeze
<elmargol> thats the bug I'm complaining for weeks now
<tseliot> elmargol: it's the same driver
<wgrant> tjaalton: Any changes that you want for -synaptics?
<tseliot> elmargol: therefore I think that you're not getting the hard freeze with the one from nvidia.com simply because that driver is not loaded
<elmargol> what else to do.. noone from nvidia/ubuntu cares. experimenting is the only thing left to do i think
<tseliot> elmargol: what's the bug report again?
<elmargol> bug #270617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<elmargol> next think I try is reverting to a old kernel. if this does not help :( i have to downgrade to hardy
<tseliot> elmargol: the log doesn't show the problem. Maybe it's a bug in the nvidia driver that affects kernel 2.6.27 and it's triggered by some module which is specific to your hardware
<tseliot> nothing that we can fix
<tseliot> did you try updating the BIOS?
<elmargol> This is a dell inspiron 9400 there have to be 1000 users out there
<elmargol> tseliot: it worked just fine using hardy and vista
<tseliot> elmargol: yes, you mentioned that
<elmargol> i check if there is a newver bios
<tseliot> elmargol: if that doesn't work you can try to underclock your card: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=197&num=1
<tjaalton> wgrant: nope
<wgrant> tjaalton: OK, see http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/git/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<wgrant> Hmm, there's a bug reference I should have in there.
<tjaalton> wgrant: what should I be looking at?-)
<wgrant> tjaalton: The ubuntu branch there. It has some changes.
<tjaalton> wgrant: ok, pulled and merged
<wgrant> tjaalton: Thanks.
<jcristau> eww. somebody made shmconfig default to true?
<tjaalton> jcristau: yeah, for some model
<wgrant> jcristau: Yes...
<wgrant> In the fdi file.
<wgrant> I'm considering reverting all of the changes there except the edges and maxtapmove, but I presume there's a reason for them.
<tjaalton> hm, should I be able to build the source package even though I'm not the one who touched the changelog?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Yes, with -kyourkeyid
<tjaalton> wgrant: cool
<tjaalton> that was.. obvious
<jcristau> wgrant: yeah, i don't think the fdi should set any options, really. if the defaults are wrong, that should be fixed in the driver itself imo
<jcristau> but, shmconfig on by default is.. weird.
<tjaalton> I think those were dropped upstream
<wgrant> jcristau: They are largely now, but this particular model had strange dimensions. The driver autodetects it now.
<wgrant> They were.
<jcristau> ok. cool.
<wgrant> tjaalton: Did you mean to leave the xinput, -synaptics and -evdev tasks of the property API update bug open?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Thanks.
<wgrant> jcristau: Did you end up looking into that GetDeviceProperty issue any further?
<jcristau> wgrant: no
<wgrant> OK.
<tjaalton> wgrant: nope, will close now
<wgrant> tjaalton: Great.
<elmargol> ok have a new bios version now
<elmargol> lets see if this helps
<elmargol> nothing about this in the bios changelog...
<tseliot> elmargol: of course you won't find anything relevant in the changelog
<elmargol> 30 min uptime now
<elmargol> while true; do kate&kate&kate&kate&kate&kate&kate&kate&sleep 5;killall kate; done
<elmargol> :D
<elmargol> stresstest
<tseliot> elmargol: if the problem is solved, please add the solution to the bug report
<elmargol> tseliot: i crashed after 2 hours once :/
<elmargol> I have to try this 1-2 days to be sure
<tseliot> elmargol: yes, of course
<Ng> tjaalton: http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/cmsjtenshu/Misc#5256616902573945746 - ever seen something like that on boot?
<tjaalton> Ng: I believe so, yes
<elmargol> yes thats wenn your nvidia card is broken
<elmargol> at least my was gone after this :(
<tjaalton> the X300 has intel gfx
<elmargol> no idea then
<Ng> I don't even think it's X that's doing it (I just asked tjaalton because his laptop has similar guts to mine)
<tjaalton> heh, just got that screen
<Ng> it seems fairly early in the boot to me
<tjaalton> I wonder if it's the kernel crashing
<Ng> I've had it once or twice when booting without usplash and I didn't see an oops on the console :/
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you apply the patches which are mentioned here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/146859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146859 in mesa "No dri for virtual screen greater than 2048x2048" [High,In progress] 
<tjaalton> nope
<tseliot> tjaalton: too bad. Those patches should get around the current limitations of the intel driver
<tseliot> for some models
<elmargol> ok crashed again
<tseliot> elmargol: if it has to do with overheating then you might try what I suggested ^^
<elmargol> tseliot, I can play an hour quake4 on this machine (vista) and have no issues
<tseliot> elmargol: ok but you're using a different kernel and a different driver
<Ng> while I'm throwing problems around all over the place, Compose doesn't seem to be working since I upgraded to Intrepid
<Ng> I don't use it very often, so I can't say exactly when it broke
<Ng> (I have the gnome keyboard capplet set to make Alt-GR a compose key)
<jcristau> what keysym does xev report when you press that key?
<Ng>     state 0x0, keycode 108 (keysym 0xff20, Multi_key), same_screen YES,
<jcristau> so that part works
<superm1> Ng, i've been seeing that a lot 
<superm1> Ng, on a variety of Dell boxes.  it only happens on intrepid usplash 
<Ng> superm1: I get it on a seemingly random basis with or without usplash
<superm1> Ng, have you caught a kernel trace then without the usplash?
<Ng> superm1: no, there doesn't seem to be one :/
<superm1> Ng, well when it freezes up like that though, you would think you would have one available :(
<Ng> superm1: unless it hangs so deep inside the kernel that it can't trigger the bits that write an oops
<Ng> also even if it did, the display corruption would make it impossible to read
<superm1> Ng, does your thinkpad have a serial port then perhaps?
<superm1> all of my dell boxes exhibiting it are serial free
<Ng> superm1: nope :/
<Ng> I have vga and ethernet and nothing else ;)
<superm1> Ng, have you brought this to the attention of the kernel team yet?
<Ng> yeah
<superm1> what'd they say?
<Ng> that they'd like me to try and get more information
<Ng> I'm going to disable usplash tonight and do a few boot loops to trigger it and hopefully be able to tell from the timing, where it happens
<Ng> I filed bug 282700 but I suspect it may end up being a duplicate of bug 263782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282700 in linux "[Intrepid] occasional hangs with screen corruption while booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263782 in linux "intrepid hang with screen corruption during boot with 2.6.27-2-generic on x61" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263782
<superm1> Ng, I didn't realize it happened without usplash ever, so I'll be glad to set up a reboot loop today too then on at least one of the boxes that exhibited the behavior
<Ng> that would be handy :)
<seb128> I've a similar crash on boot often too
<Ng> seb128: what kinda hardware?
<Ng> mine is all-intel
<seb128> dell D630
<seb128> which is basically all intel too
<superm1> hum come to think of it, the other platforms i've seen this, I think they were all intel, but i'd have to double check one of them
<superm1> Ng, http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/cmsjtenshu/Misc#5256006922907903138 mmm btw :)
<Ng> I'm on a weird baking trip at the moment ;D
<tseliot> superm1: I'm dealing with the bug about nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-glx-173. Do you think it would be ok if I added python-xkit to "Recommends" of nvidia-glx-173?
<superm1> tseliot, I would think it should be depends
<tseliot> and do I need a FFE for this?
<superm1> tseliot, since you can't use nvidia-xconfig without it
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> FFE or not?
<superm1> it wouldn't hurt just to be safe.
<superm1> it is indeed a new feature
<superm1> i'd attach the changes to one of the existing bugs talking about the issues
<superm1> and subscribe ubuntu-release to that
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<superm1> Ng, ah I have reproduced it on a d630 as well now without usplash turned on.
<Ng> superm1: and you get a garbled mess with the characters flickering?
<superm1> Ng, yeah
<Ng> superm1: out of interest, did the machine spontaneously reboot/powercycle after a few seconds?
<superm1> Ng, hard drive light flickering when it happens, nothing useful in syslog post reboot.  
<superm1> Ng, no, I did that myself after a few seconds though
<Ng> I was trying to take a picture and mine power cycled itself
<superm1> I don't know a picture would have been that helpful, couldn't make much sense of everything on the screen
<Ng> yeah :/
<Ng> wish I had a video camera, but I think I'm going to have to try and guess what it is from the timings
<superm1> I would have thought it was S90console-scren.kbd.sh, but that's a little too late in the boot process.  this happens far earlier
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> oh that's still in rcS.d
<Ng> superm1: hmm, so one clue would be if it's before or after the font changes
<superm1> perhaps settings the console font itself then.  you tried removing console-setup from your boot and see if it goes away?
<Ng> not yet, but I suspect that is a prime candidate
<Ng> superm1: could you maybe confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/282700 and add your hardware details?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282700 in linux "[Intrepid] occasional hangs with screen corruption while booting" [Undecided,New] 
<Ng> I think it's pretty clear we're talking about the same thing and that others are seeing it too
<tormod> hi, I am trying to build intel in a PPA, but it looks for /usr/lib/libdrm_intel.so - what gives?
<jcristau> tormod: you have libdrm from git?
<tormod> jcristau: not really, it's from git20080926
<jcristau> libdrm_intel was probably introduced later than that
<tormod> is there a way to easily disable it? I need to check an upstream 2D fix.
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> hmm the change was made on 20080910
<tormod> I see in the libdrm build log it was built...
<jcristau> maybe it was built and then not added to the package :)
<tormod> maybe the file is there after all, the build fails with:
<tormod> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1
<jcristau> missing shlibs file
<tormod> what is an shlibs file? what would the name be?
<jcristau> also i think libdrm_intel should be in its own package, so i (or chris) will update drm-snapshot packaging soonish
<tormod> should the shlibs file be in the libdrm-dev package?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> it's part of the metadata of the package containing the lib
<tormod> metadata like in /var/lib/dpkg stuff?
<jcristau> yes
<jcristau> see dh_makeshlibs
<tormod> I have dh_makeshlibs in debian/rules though
<jcristau> but libdrm2.shlibs doesn't say anything about libdrm_intel.so.1
<tormod> right. but that file is autogenerated if I understand man dh_makeshlibs
<jcristau> no. maybe it should be, but right now it isn't
<tormod> doesn't "dh_makeshlibs" create the shlibs file? or does it just create contents and you have to copy it in?
<jcristau> it creates debian/$package/DEBIAN/shlibs
<jcristau> but then that's overwritten by dh_installdeb copying debian/$package.shlibs afaict :)
<tormod>  I think I understand. So I have to edit ﻿debian/$package.shlibs. what's the syntax for adding drm_intel?
<jcristau> 'libdrm_intel 1 libdrm-intel1' and then add the package in debian/control, fix debian/*.install, ...
<tormod> thanks
<jcristau> or 'libdrm_intel 1 libdrm2 (>= foo)'
<tormod> add which package?
<jcristau> libdrm-intel1
<tormod> aha the clean way of making a new package I suppose. but if I just want to hack the old packages, that would be your second option ﻿'libdrm_intel 1 libdrm2 (>= foo)' ?
<jcristau> yup
<jcristau> replace foo with the actual version number, obviously :)
<tormod> yeah I got that, but I hope the rest was rather verbatim :)
<jcristau> yeah. the format is '$libname $somajor $dependency'
<jcristau> in this case the soname is libdrm_intel.so.1 -> shlibs contains 'libdrm_intel 1 $whatever'
<tormod> $whatever should be >= my libdrm version?
<jcristau> $whatever is what goes in the Depends field of anything linked against libdrm_intel (through ${shlibs:Depends})
<jcristau> so in this case 'libdrm2 (>= yourversion)'
<tormod> jcristau: thanks a lot, it built successfully. now to see if it runs...
<nellery> Hi, which package should I file a bug about my capslock light on my laptop not turning on when enabled by an external keyboard
<nellery> it does turn on when X is disabled
<nellery> and it worked in previous versions
<Ng> superm1: so, I had an idea of what this crash could be.... intel_agp
<Ng> I just reproduced it twice and looking at the text I can just about see in the console, it gets a little way past the point where that loads
<Ng> and I guess it's an obvious choice for something which would immediately mess up the display
 * wgrant takes votes on who uses multi-finger tapping and finds it somewhat broken in Intrepid.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-14
<tjaalton> *yawn*
<wgrant> tjaalton: Morning.
<tjaalton> wgrant: hi there
 * wgrant hopes his multi-finger tapping fix will actually work fairly well.
<bryce_> heya
<tjaalton> bryce_: hi, you got the timber you were looking for?-)
<bryce_> tjaalton: yep... uhh how'd you know I went and bought wood today?
<tjaalton> bryce_: because you told me :)
<bryce_> okay :-)
<bryce_> yeah, spent the whole day working on the new desk pieces for my office
<bryce_> and worked a bit on building a new bookcase 
<bryce_> the latter of which necessitated going out tonight and buying a new board (the one I'd been working was too badly warped)
<tjaalton> sounds like fun, and a lot of work :)
<bryce_> yep
<bryce_> I should take some photos
<bryce_> essentially it's a multi-window window sill, but it's going to double as a fancy multi-monitor stand as well
<bryce_> + cat sleeping platform
<tjaalton> hehe
<Ng> does anyone feel like testing and confirming https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/282387 ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282387 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "scrollwheel emulation breaks after suspend with 2.6.27-7" [Undecided,New] 
<Ng> or better yet, fixing it ;)
<bryce_> just took some photos - http://bryceharrington.org/Photos/Woodworking/
<Ng> bryce_: nice :)
<bryce_> you probably can't tell from the photo that one of the uprights is screwed up, but we went and got a replacement board tonight.  I'll have to re-router it and stuff, but it'll fit a lot better.
<tseliot> bryce_: I was thinking of adding the support for multiple profiles to the xrandr capplet (for Jaunty)
<tseliot> e.g. office, home and other profiles will give direct access to different configurations which will be applied with only 1 click
<bryce_> tseliot: nice, that should tie in well with what soren had planned
<tseliot> bryce_: do you know where I can find Soren Sandman?
<tseliot> I think that my recent work could be reused for this purpose
<tseliot> but of course, if my changes are not accepted upstream, my work is not that useful
<bryce_> tseliot: well aside from emailing him, I don't know a better way to reach him
<bryce_> he seems not very gregarious; I've had trouble getting in contact with him
<bryce_> (even when I was with him in person!)
<tseliot> heh
<tseliot> I sent him an email but of course I didn't receive a reply
<bryce_> tseliot: btw, I was thinking I'll bring you the tablet when we see each other at google in december - save on shipping costs.  :-)
<tseliot> bryce_: that might cause me some problems with my baggage though
<bryce_> howso?
<tseliot> if you let me know how much the shipping is I will pay it in advance
<bryce_> the tablet is about the size/weight of a children's book
<tseliot> that's bacause I will carry my baggage with me
<bryce_> ok, if you prefer that I'll send it that way
<tseliot> and there are limitations to the size and weight
<tseliot> ok, let me know how much it is via email
<tseliot> thanks
 * wgrant will be glad to finally see some Ubuntu people at UDS.
<tseliot> I will fly from Brindisi to Rome, from Rome to Frankfurt and from Frankfurt to San Francisco. I doubt that they wouldn't lose my baggage
<tseliot> wgrant: we'll have some time to talk there
<tseliot> :-)
<wgrant> tseliot: Yep.
<tjaalton> bryce_: looks nice
<Ng> is there anything worth doing/reporting if a given machine doesn't autodetect the right resolution for a monitor?
<Ng> I restored an old xorg.conf on the laptop in question to get the guy working again
<Ng> short of doing an xrandr --addmode every boot I don't know of another way to unmake the fail
<tseliot> Ng: can I see both xorg.conf files?
<Ng> tseliot: I don't think I can get hold of them today, I don't see the person in the office
<tseliot> Ng: ok, no problem
<Ng> I could probably go and check the DDC/EDID info of the monitor, I'm just wondering if we have a way to override that, assuming that's what was wrong
<wgrant> EDID quirks, yay.
 * Ng also curious why X detected the DPI of a macbook air incorrectly, I thought apple hardware was among the few which were pretty much guaranteed to report correct values :/
<Ng> xdpyinfo | grep dots showed 96, but it's actually about 113
<seb128> Ng: are you sure that's incorrect detection and not GNOME just forcing 96 dpi there?
<seb128> Ng: did you look in the Xorg.0.log?
<Ng> seb128: no, I didn't think gnome changed X's setting, it just goes with its own default of 96?
<seb128> Ng: did you use the xrandr capplet?
<Ng> nope
<Ng> I just grepped the output of xdpyinfo, I always thought that returned a raw calculation of the resolution against the reported physical dimensions
<seb128> I didn't look recently but in hardy once a xrand config was written g-s-d was forcing 96 dpi when applying it
<seb128> Ng: look to the xorg log
<Ng> ok
 * Ng kicks fdo gitweb. I want to see evdev's history dammit!
<jcristau> Ng: try cgit
<Ng> ooh, nice
<jcristau> usually works better than gitweb
<Ng> apparently my scrollwheelemulation thing was fixed today, so I'm looking to see if it's a patch I can pull into our evdev package and rebuild easily
<jcristau> i guess that would be http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-evdev/diff/?h=evdev-2.1-branch&id=b4fcb825fc989131c399e3473576f539a81f3aac
<jcristau> although pulling HEAD of evdev-2.1-branch might be easier
<Ng> if needs be I'll do that, but if I can isolate it to a single patch then it'll be easier to persuade someone to upload it to ubuntu ;)
<Ng> hmm, well a quick initial test suggests that that patch does indeed fix things
<seb128> Ng: what bug do you have?
<Ng> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evdev/+bug/282387 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282387 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "scrollwheel emulation breaks after suspend with 2.6.27-7" [Undecided,New] 
<Ng> but I think it's breaking some text selection stuff
<Ng> aha, upstream say it should be b0737bdbd1f6e601eb4984b6f4cb49279190984ca
 * Ng apologises for being useless at operating git and fdo, but I can't find that commit in the thing I cloned
<Ng> I grabbed master of xf86-input-evdev
<james_w> Is there an "evdev-2.1-branch" branch?
<Ng> I think so, but I don't know how I would get it
<james_w> "git branch -r" lists the branches
<Ng>   origin/evdev-2.1-branch
<james_w> though I would assume "git show b0737bdb" would work regardless of your branch
<Ng> ah yes, it does
<Ng> james_w: how would I get the 2.1 branch out of what I cloned?
<Ng> upstream asked me to test git tip anyway
<james_w> huh
<james_w> I always get this bit wrong, I've never managed to get it to do what I want
<Ng> (I used "git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-evdev")
<Ng> heh
<james_w> I think "git branch --track evdev-2.1-branch origin/evdev-2.1-branch"
<james_w> then "git checkout evdev-2.1-branch"
<Ng> and that should magically mutate the current working tree into that branch?
<james_w> I think so
<Ng> ok, I'll give that a go, thanks :)
<james_w> the branch sets up a local branch to follow the remote one I think
<Ng> (why can't the world just use bzr? ;)
<james_w> then checkout shows you that branch
<james_w> if only :-)
<tjaalton> Ng: that's the same commit that jcristau pointed out, just from a different branch
<Ng> ah
<Ng> well I hope this works better than a build of master does (building and copying over evdev_drv.so caused X to instantly crash and after rebooting the scrollwheel emulation didn't work at all ;)
<Ng> damn, it's still completely broken, I can't even select text
<tjaalton> Ng: do you get events from the button?
<Ng> tjaalton: so watching with xinput test and trying to drag select some text, it seems like the button press and release both come together after the motion (this is with git evdev)
<tjaalton> Ng: xev should release what happens
<Ng> I don't have a baseline comparison of it working to know if I should see "press, motion, release" though
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> reveal
<tjaalton> I had a simlar problem when I was testing the properties backport
<Ng> xev shows the same, the press and release both happen together after the motion (with the same disclaimer that I don't have a normal set of results to compare to)
<tjaalton> I only got a button-up event from the left mouse button
<tjaalton> or something like that
<Ng> gar, maybe I did something wrong with the build, xinput is showing no properties for the trackpoint
<Ng> but it doesn't look like there are any configure options to set or anything
<tjaalton> well, perhaps you need to patch out the ifdef's which check for properties support?
<tjaalton> like the package does
<Ng> tjaalton: this would be the dont_check_abi patch?
<tjaalton> Ng: yep, but might be that master uses some other method to determine if properties should be enabled
<Ng> just about to test with that patch applied
<tjaalton> yeah, that should apply just fine
<Ng> it does and that gives me properties. too many almost, I see "Wheel Emulation" and "Evdev Wheel Emulation", but I can't make either work
<Ng> I suspect this may be beyond my diagnostic abilities ;)
<tjaalton> hehe
<Ng> tjaalton: it's probably not beyond yours though, and you have a trackpoint ;)
<tjaalton> Ng: well, I've never actually used the feature, but maybe I should?-)
<tjaalton> I was also surprised to know that tapping the tracpoint should generate some event
<Ng> tjaalton: i think it's good enough that I wouldn't even consider another laptop which doesn't have a middle mouse button
<Ng> (which means I can only ever buy a thinkpad, because nobody else has them ;)
<Ng> hmm yeah I've seen talk of tapping the trackpoint before, but I'm not sure, it doesn't feel like there's a switch in there
<Ng> xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Wheel Emulation" 8 1
<Ng> xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Wheel Emulation Button" 8 2
<Ng> xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Wheel Emulation Y Axis" 8 4 5
<Ng> that should enable it
<Ng> although the device is different if you have the touchpad enabled
<tjaalton> something related to thinkpad_acpi I guess
<tjaalton> tapping I mean
 * Ng asks ##thinkpad ;)
<Ng> well well well
<Ng> echo -n 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/press_to_select 
<Ng> tapping it now makes it send button 1
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tjaalton> but now I'll try to make the server crash
<tjaalton> bah, evdev refuses to init the joysticks I have
<Ng> seb128: fwiw http://paste2.org/p/86640 is the xorg.log from the macbook air
<Ng> I've just noticed that X says the same "DPI set to (96, 96)" for my laptop, and it's 127dpi
<Ng> but I think that's too early for gnome/xrandr to be doing it, so maybe X is just defaulting to that these days
<jcristau> to track down who (gnome or driver) is busting things, it might be useful to start a bare X server and see what xdpyinfo says there
<tjaalton> the default is 96 nowadays
<tjaalton> actually for some time now, but
<Ng> that's such a shame :/
<jcristau> yeah, but if the driver gets the actual size from the monitor it uses that
<tjaalton> (used to be 75)
<tjaalton> yes
<Ng> I understand the reasons why setting it to the reported value is potentially bad, but I wish we could make it work somehow, it makes font rendering so much nicer
<bryce_> hey guys, I got some good news about -fglrx
<jcristau> you'll stop shipping it? :)
<bryce_> maybe some day ;-)
<tjaalton> ok, so what is it then :)
<tjaalton> +?
<jcristau> i guess it's finally ported to 1.5?
<tjaalton> probably so
<bryce_> tjaalton: yep, we should be getting a 1.5 version today
<jcristau> grmbl
<jcristau> (gdb) p sizeof(xGetDevicePropertyReq)
<jcristau> $14 = 40
<jcristau> (gdb) p sizeof(req->property)
<jcristau> $19 = 8
<jcristau> OOH
<jcristau> wgrant: see above. sizeof(Atom) should be 4, not 8...
<jcristau> wgrant: reported to whot on #xorg-devel, let's see what's next :)
<superm1> bryce_, a public 1.5 version, or private?
<bryce_> "for inclusion in Ubuntu 8.10 today"
<superm1> interesting.  it skipped private beta then
<superm1> they had asked for some changes to the packaging scripts for 8.10 last week, but I assumed that was in preparation for a private beta
<superm1> bryce_, so assuming they follow through on this, i'm assuming i'm in the clear to upload it, no need for FFe's at this point since it's a pretty well known regression right now?
<bryce_> superm1: that's correct
<bryce_> (downloading now)
<superm1> oh there's a link posted?
<bryce_> no
<superm1> bryce_, ah okay.  well perhaps you'll just want to do the upload for it yourself then when you've taken a look at it.  
<mvo> bryce_: if all works well, please let me know so that I can remove the update-manager fglrx->ati transition
<bryce_> superm1: it's been a while since I've done an fglrx upload, so esp given this is last minute I'd definitely appreciate your eyeballs on it
<bryce_> superm1: do you have the fglrx-installer update process documented somewhere?  I wouldn't mind giving it a go for the experience
<superm1> bryce_, okay so things have changed the way that you do fglrx uploads nowadays
<superm1> bryce_, more or less take the .run from AMD, and do a --buildpkg Ubuntu/source
<superm1> it will build a diff.gz, orig.tar.gz and dsc for you
<superm1> dpkg-source -x that dsc, dch -e to update the new changelog entry
<superm1> make sure to mark out any bugs that get closed with it
<superm1> and then debuild -S, throw it in a pbuilder/sbuild and make sure it churns out functional debs
<superm1> if so, upload the .changes
<superm1> some of this is documented in README.Debian in debian/ of the current source package 
<bryce_> ok cool, I'll give it a shot
<superm1> if you've got to make changes to anything in debian/, try to let me know since i'm the only one that can sync it to the git tree that AMD pulls from to keep future uploads in line
<bryce_> will do
<superm1> if you've got some ideas how we can improve that, i'm open to finding better ways to automate that
<superm1> and allow others to do uploads etc
<bryce_> sure, docs are usually a good starting point.  I'll see about making sure what you've listed above is included in the README.Debian
<superm1> http://github.com/pieter/git-bzr/tree/master seems to be a good idea.  perhaps make a bzr branch that's owned by ~ubuntu-core-dev, and whenever changes are necessary, they can be added there.  perhaps can then go as far as getting a cron job on the git server and asking it to nightly merge stuff that happens on the bzr remote
<bryce_> superm1: hmm, I ran `$ ati-driver-installer-8.543.2-x86.x86_64.run  --buildpkg Ubuntu/source` on a hardy system and got the warning:  Unable to resolve  libstdc++5.  Please manually install and try again.
<bryce_> I'll re-try in my intrepid chroot
<superm1> bryce_, you'll need libstdc++5 available
<superm1> it's probably still in universe
<tseliot> superm1: does that driver work with the new xorg abi?
<bryce_> huh, not at all happy about being run in the chroot
<superm1> tseliot, yeah it is 
<tseliot> great
<bryce_> ah, just missing cdbs
<superm1> bryce_, it really should be resolving those dependencies automatically
<superm1> bryce_, i'm a bit surprised it's not
<bryce_> doing a $ sudo apt-get build-dep fglrx-installer
<bryce_> my chroot is pretty minimal so not a surprise I'd need to install stuff.  this needs a couple dozen packages
<bryce_> interestingly, it's pulling libstdc++6 rather than 5
 * bryce_ -> lunch.  bbiab
<superm1> the expectation has been that you've got a full system when you "assemble" the source package, but then a chroot when you build the source package to a binary package
<superm1> and it grabs the missing pieces in both cases with those expectations
<wst> hello, will the radeonhd driver be updated to 1.2.2 in intrepid? or is it too late for that?
<bryce_> wst: we're a ways past the point where we do upstream version syncs.
<bryce_> wst: individual patch pulls are possible where they fix specific bugs though, but it's getting fairly late even for that
<wst> yes, 1.2.2 seams like a pretty big change, but a lot of popular new chipsets are supported by it
<wst> well I guess too bad that it is released only now...
<bryce_> superm1: out of curiosity, does the .run install stuff to your system?  I'm curious why it needs sudo privs
<superm1> bryce_, yes it does
<superm1> bryce_, it installs things necessary for building 
<superm1> eg cdbs, libstdc++
<superm1> you can look at it's source (--extract on the .run), in packages/Ubuntu/ati-installer.sh
<superm1> it's been put together the way it is so that if someone goes to AMD's website, downloads it, they can run --buildandinstallpkg on a desktop system and have it do everything
<bryce_> that's fine, just wanted to make mention of this in the README.Debian
<superm1> --buildpkg Ubuntu/source is a bit of a corner case
<superm1> ah yeah
<bryce_> superm1: the amd package seems to only include the ubuntu changes up through 8.512
<wgrant> jcristau: Erm, really?
<bryce_> superm1: ok I got the 512->532 changes merged in cleanly
<jcristau> wgrant: <X11/X.h> does 'typedef unsigned long Atom;', so I guess if you s/Atom/CARD32/ in XIproto.h, it'll all work...
<jcristau> (hopefully)
<wgrant> jcristau: I never bothered to check that, as everything else worked fine... oops.
<wgrant> I suppose I'll need to rebuild libxi as well...
<jcristau> yup
<jcristau> wgrant: yeah, i should have thought of that sooner... didn't occur to me until i got around to looking at it in gdb on amd64 today...
<wgrant> Any response from #xorg-devel?
<jcristau> not yet. but, still early in .au
<wgrant> Pfft. I'm here.
<jcristau> heh, right :)
 * wgrant rebuilds libxi
<wgrant> (intrepid-amd64)fujitsu@fisto:~$ ./getprop 3 "Device Enabled"
<wgrant> result: 0
<wgrant> type: integer
<wgrant> format: 8
<wgrant> nitems: 1
<wgrant> bytesafter: 0
<wgrant> 1
<wgrant> Awesome.
<wgrant> jcristau: Thanks!
<jcristau> wgrant: np. you did most of the work :)
<wgrant> ... but I missed the most obvious thing. Thus I lose.
<wgrant> Why didn't that break anything else, I wonder...
<jcristau> no other struct has Atom fields
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Is Atom actually meant to be used in that context?
<jcristau> apparently not, since it's size is not consistent
<jcristau> it's fine in a library, not so much in the protocol
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Looks like master is affected.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> How close is the new fglrx?
<bryce_> wgrant: so close if it were a snake it'd have bitten you
<superm1> unless it was a nice snake that didn't bite people
<bryce_> I've reviewed the packaging changes, completed a successful build, etc. and am just now doing the final doublechecking of changelog and stuff 
<wgrant> People are currently suggesting on ubuntuforums that people downgrade to Xorg 7.3, and I'm wondering if we should save those users the trouble (as it was just suggested to new people a few minutes back).
<bryce_> wgrant: yeah tell them to hang on 
<wgrant> Will od.
<bryce_> if they downgrade they'll just be pissy in a couple hours when they want to test this new one
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Was it Mandriva who released recently with 7.3 because of this?
<superm1> bryce_, do you know when are they going to put this as "public" on the website? 
<bryce_> superm1: probably you should talk to your amd contact for a date for that
<bryce_> wgrant: yep
<bryce_> ok, uploading
<wgrant> They'll be slightly irritated.
<wgrant> Yay!
<superm1> bryce_, yeah, was just curious if they gave you one.  I'm sure people from fedora will ask how we got it
<superm1> etc
<bryce_> superm1: I didn't get any information regarding public releases
<bryce_> I can infer some things based on the wording of the email, but probably better you get it straight from official sources
<wgrant> Um, so it's sort of embargoed, except that everyone will know about it when we release it?
<wgrant> Nobody running amd64 here?
<superm1> not on a regular basis wgrant, but if you need another test, i can spin up another live disk if you need
<bryce_> I can't speak to that.  We've been given permission for including it in 8.10 given our deadlines
<wgrant> bryce_: Ah.
<superm1> as long as it's another simple one
<wgrant> Argh, the amd64 build missed publisher, while i386 made it.
<wgrant> superm1: Just two packages this time - libxi and xserver-xorg.
<superm1> wgrant, what's the test this time?
<wgrant> superm1: Same as last time. xinput list-props on some device should no longer fail.
<superm1> wgrant, do I need a more updated live disk again? or can i use the same one and just rev those two packages?
<wgrant> superm1: How old is it? I don't recall...
<superm1> wgrant, a couple of days. probably friday night?
<wgrant> If it has Friday's new xinput and co., it's fine.
<superm1> well if not, it won't hurt to update other stuff too. so xinput, any others?
<wgrant> If there is a newer xinput, it will pull in the rest of the stuff it needs.
<wgrant> You'll need http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18543279/xserver-xorg-core_1.5.1-1ubuntu4~wgrant1_amd64.deb and https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ewgrant/+archive/+files/libxi6_1.1.3-1ubuntu5~wgrant1_amd64.deb
<superm1> okay.  i'll let you know what i see
<wgrant> Thanks.
<jcristau> (the server one shouldn't be strictly needed, Atom should always be 32-bit server-side afaict)
<wgrant> jcristau: Oh, so there are different definitions?
<jcristau> #  ifndef _XSERVER64
<jcristau> typedef unsigned long Atom;
<jcristau> #  else
<jcristau> typedef CARD32 Atom;
<jcristau> #  endif
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> How odd.
<jcristau> yeah. i don't want to know where that comes from.
<superm1> wgrant, "xserver-xorg-core breaks xserver-xorg-input-evdev".  guess i gotta update that too :)
<wgrant> superm1: Sounds like that's a CD from before the transition.
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> jcristau: Any objections to me uploading a fixed x11proto-input?
<superm1> wgrant, yeah I can see all sorts of options now
<superm1> in xinput list-props
<superm1> appears to have worked
<wgrant> superm1: Do they have failures?
<wgrant> Rather than fetch failures?
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Do they have *values*
<superm1> wgrant, yeah they do
<superm1> you want a pastebin?
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> No, thanks.
<superm1> okay, glad to help.
<wgrant> I'm glad to finally have that resolved.
<superm1> wgrant, what about the changes that turn on stuff like circular scrolling and what not?
<superm1> (er maybe those are in already, and i'm just on this old disk)
<wgrant> superm1: I never got them into the GUI.
<wgrant> But you can enable it using xinput easily.
<superm1> wgrant, oh that's too bad. still time to try for intrepid?
<wgrant> RC freeze is tomorrow. I doubt it.
 * superm1 hands wgrant multiple red bulls.
<wgrant> I have excessive uni work until Friday, unfortunately.
<wgrant> It's no regression from Hardy, either :(
<superm1> right
<wgrant> bryce_: Can you upload http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/libxi_1.1.3-1ubuntu5.diff and http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/x11proto-input_1.4.3-2ubuntu4.diff, please?
<wgrant> I can't see the Ubuntu versions in git anywhere.
<bryce_> wgrant: I can put them on my todo list; lp #'s?
<wgrant> bryce_: Bug #267611. Should I attach the debdiffs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267611 in x11proto-input "[intrepid] cannot see touchpad tab in mouse configuration" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267611
<wgrant> bryce_: I've attached them to the bug.
 * wgrant leaves for uni.
<bryce_> yep, thanks
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> so bryce_, any idea what's going wrong ?
<stgraber> looks like X thinks my lappy has only 8bit color depth
<bryce_> well... I wonder at the depth error message
<bryce_> yeah
<bryce_> have you tried forcing it to 32 or something?
<bryce_> also, did you install this manually or with jockey?
<stgraber> no, I don't have any xorg.conf around and don't remember the color depth thing from the top of my head
<bryce_> if the former, maybe try the latter to see if it has a workaround
<stgraber> jockey doesn't display anything, so that's manual
<stgraber> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<jcristau> stgraber: 'X -depth 24' :)
<stgraber> and I had a Radeon HD2600 ...
<stgraber> jcristau: hmm, right, will try that.
<bryce_> jcristau: fwiw here's the error msg he got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f6529441d
<jcristau> heh
<bryce_> jcristau: syntax for adding depth in xorg.conf:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m17f20e58
<stgraber> worked
<stgraber> so it's X that's a problem detecting my color depth
<stgraber> I must say I found the colors a bit weird recently but as I don't really have a good sight I probably didn't notice it having switched to 8bit
<jcristau> depth 24 is the default...
<stgraber> jcristau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f34a0d549
<bryce_> something about this feels quite familiar
<stgraber> that's my xorg.conf and I had 8bit with that
<stgraber> so 24bit doesn't seem to be the default here :)
<jcristau> stgraber: well, that just sounds like fglrx being crap
<jcristau> not too surprising
<bryce_> can you post the Xorg.0.log from booting it with 8bit?
<bryce_> I mean, without specifying the depth?
<bryce_> I seem to recall coming across a bug like this once before, but have forgotten the specifics
<stgraber> bryce_: sure
<stgraber> ok, I just saw the gdm wallpaper with fglrx 24bit now and I can tell you that the color depth was wrong with the radeon driver too
<stgraber> I though something was wrong but now I'm quite sure of that :)
<stgraber> fglrx 8bit: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2aeba756
<bryce_> mm, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=460241
<ubottu> Debian bug 460241 in fglrx-driver "fglrx-driver: Does not work unless DefaultDepth 24 is specified in config" [Important,Open] 
<stgraber> radeon: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ff9a2067
<jcristau> #
<jcristau> (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
<stgraber> yeah, just saw that. So it's probably completely unrelated (but the colors were broken for sure :))
<stgraber> anyway, the issue now is to have fglrx works without needing to add custom entry to xorg.conf
<stgraber> (well, or add that to jockey if we can't fix it)
<stgraber> well, if it's in the binary from ati ...
<bryce_> #
<bryce_> (II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
<bryce_> #
<bryce_>         "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 8/8
<bryce_> #
<bryce_> (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver
<bryce_> doh-yee
<stgraber> yeah, I wonder what "gives" it that 8
<bryce_> aha here's the LP bug: #194963
<bryce_> so this is something jockey fixes up -- good
<bryce_> stgraber: ok, so _normally_ you'd install fglrx using jockey and it would fix up your xorg.conf with this
<bryce_> manual installers would need to know to add this setting (and maybe other stuff)
<stgraber> bryce_: hmm, so the question is why doesn't jockey show fglrx ?
<bryce_> stgraber: it should -- pitti just recently re-enabled it (within the last hour or two).  Maybe re-up?
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-15
<stgraber> bryce_: I just removed and reinstalled the driver with fglrx, removing my xorg.conf after the uninstall. It didn't create a new one ...
<stgraber> s/with fglrx/with jockey/
<stgraber> but I see the code that should generate it, so maybe I still don't have the new jockey (my system is supposed to be up to date)
<stgraber> Ah, just found the reason of why it wasn't in jockey. Jockey displays fglrx only if you are using something else than radeon
<stgraber> in my case radeon works, I just don't have XV, DRI, ... working
<superm1> make sure you have fglrx-modaliases installed stgraber 
<stgraber> I do
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ dpkg -l | grep fglrx-modalias
<stgraber> ii  fglrx-modaliases                          2:8.543-0ubuntu1                      Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
<superm1> interesting.
<stgraber> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57637/
<superm1> stgraber, right so that doesn't force it upon you, but you should still be able to activate it as an available driver in jockey
<superm1> eg it should be listed
<stgraber> right, well now I have it listed by jockey but I'm not sure if that's because I'm actually using it :)
<stgraber> does jockey have some kind of cache ?
<stgraber> bryce_: btw, the fglrx driver works really well. I just gave it a try with ET:QuakeWars and it got me a nice 120FPS on a fullscreen 1680x1050/24bit game which was hmm .. the first time I see that on this lappy actually
<stgraber> and the fan didn't go crazy as it used to do with that game
<bryce_> sweet :-)
<bryce_> stgraber: thanks for being the first fglrx tester :-)
<stgraber> bryce_: yeah :) Compiz also worked just fine using my previous settings (hardy) I disabled it though as I like having XV working :)
<bryce_> stgraber: weird that jockey isn't working right.  probably a question for pitti (but I think he may be offline currently)
<stgraber> bryce_: well, my lappy is also far from what you could call a clean install :) It's basically alpha-1 updated until now. Lot of things could have gone wrong.
<stgraber> I have a co-worker who also has an ATI-powered laptop with a fresh install, I'll ask him to give it a try when he appears on jabber
<bryce_> cool
<superm1> bryce_, does this driver have a BETA logo at the bottom right?
<superm1> er well stgraber since you've ran it...
<stgraber> superm1: where would I see that ?
<superm1> stgraber, it would have stood out quite distinctively, so i'll take that as a "no" :)
<stgraber> ok, so no :)
<superm1> you would have seen it at all time
<superm1> i've been on testing drivers so frequently that i never notice it anymore, but it's quite annoying at first
 * stgraber is now looking for these HD movies he couldn't watch, will be a nice evening :)
<superm1> is the flickering fixed by chance?
<superm1> when you have compiz turned on and try watching something that uses xv?
<stgraber> superm1: no
<stgraber> I just turned off compiz for now
<superm1> ah
<stgraber> well, the driver is loaded without any option set, maybe there is a magic parameter that I don't know off :)
<stgraber> *of
<superm1> eg no xorg.conf changes?
<stgraber> superm1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f5ab1686c that's my current xorg.conf
<superm1> stgraber, neat.  is that 24 bit depth thing actually necessary though?
<stgraber> yes, see above :) fglrx just refuses to start without that
<superm1> oh man. 
<superm1> well i don't know that jockey knows this 
<superm1> is it possible to change that behavior in the x-server so that 8bpp isn't ever created into the "default" screen config?
<bryce_> superm1: yes jockey already knows about it
<bryce_> or at least, I was able to find a 'fix released' jockey bug about it
<stgraber> yeah, I saw some Xconfig code in the jockey fglrx handler generating that part
<jcristau> superm1: again, the server does 24bpp by default.
<jcristau> err. depth 24, 32 bpp
<superm1> sorry i missed that in scrollback
 * wgrant ponders splitting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config into display and input sections, and Intrepid/Hardy pages for each.
 * wgrant is quite amused at the people complaining on ubuntuforums about how crap fglrx is compared to radeon.
<bryce_> lol
<tseliot> hehe
<wgrant> bryce_: Are you likely to get to that inputproto fix before RC freeze, or will I have to work out how to convince slangasek to let it in later? I've not dealt much with main before...
<tjaalton> wgrant: what does it need in addition to uploading?-)
<wgrant> tjaalton: 0
<wgrant> I've four positive reports on amd64, and it works fine on i386 too, so I think the testing is done.
<tjaalton> and the patch is upstream too
<wgrant> It is.
<tjaalton> wgrant: what was the bug #?
<bryce_> #267611.
<bryce_> sorry, didn't get to it today, but if tjaalton doesn't do it, I'll make sure it's uploaded tomorrow
<tjaalton> bryce_: ok, I can upload it soon
<tjaalton> wrapping things up before the freeze
<tjaalton> wgrant: inputproto uploaded, libxi to follow
<wgrant> tjaalton: Great, thanks.
<Kano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/247376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247376 in fglrx-installer "undefined symbols when trying to load fglrx" [Critical,Fix released] 
<Kano> where is that driver?
<Kano> bryce_: it seems you have a driver, tell me where it is...
<tjaalton> try the archive?
<Kano> tjaalton: i want the original url
<tjaalton> then you should ask AMD
<Kano> also when i seek for fglrx-installer on packages.ubuntu.com there is no result?
<bryce_> fglrx-installer is new to intrepid.
<Kano> multiverse?
<tjaalton> p.u.c has it
<tjaalton> actually, p.u.c only lists binary packages
<tjaalton> ..by default
<Kano> well found the source in multi now
<tjaalton> fglrx-installer is the source package
<Kano> could you upload the ati installer package?
<Kano> x740 is interesting...
<Kano> so you have to check for xserver 1.5 it seems
<tseliot> Kano: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.543-0ubuntu1
<tseliot> the source is there ^^
<Kano> tseliot: the source has got not the run installer which was the base
<Kano> just downloaded it
<tseliot> aah, you use the installer
<Kano> yes, i want to optimize my script
<Kano> as it has got a signature then it should be an official driver usually, but i see nowhere 8-10?
<mvo> bryce_, while testing the fglrx module I noticed that it failed to build the dkms modules (because my linux-headers were not up-to-date). I wonder if we should present a debconf note in that case so that the user knows what is going on. probably not for intrepid, but for jaunty?
<bryce_> mvo, hmm
<bryce_> mvo, yeah probably worthwhile for jaunty
<bryce_> kano, you have to wait for amd to publish the .run file
<Kano> but you could use it before, thats really nice...
<Kano> for .orig i dont think i want stripped down version
<Kano> i want all
<Kano> not only x740
<mvo> bryce_, talking about fglrx, have you seen bug #278963 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278963 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "fglrx kernel module crashes system hard during hardy to intrepid upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278963
<Kano> mvo: fglrx was crap and will every be crap. when you switch from ati -> fglrx even when you unload drm/radeon it can lockup. that happens often when i try with rv410. switching from vesa->fglrx it not problematic
<mvo> hmm, its kind of bad when that happens in the middle of a upgrade
<bryce_> mvo, hmm bummer, guess that needs sorted out, although I'm not sure what needs done exactly
<mvo> the scary bit is that lars writes that he was not even using fglrx
<mvo> it was just installed
<mvo> bryce_, do you have a test machien to verify that?
<bryce_> Kano: regarding your /msgs, you will need to wait for AMD to publish the .run file
<bryce_> mvo: I can set one up, but not right now (almost 2am) :-)
<mvo> bryce_, heh :) sure
<bryce_> mvo, have you talked with superm1 about it?  he'd probably be better than me to know what needs sorted out
<bryce_> I've also added an fglrx-installer task, since I think this bug is due to the hand-over from lrm-2.6.24 to fglrx-installer
<mvo> bryce_, I have not talked to superm1 about it yet, but thanks for the hint, will do
<tseliot> bryce_: but fglrx-installer wasn't installed and therefore no other fglrx.ko was installed (other than the one from the lrm)
<tseliot> from what I remember, at least...
<tseliot> as fglrx-installer would have built the module with dkms first
<bryce_> hmm
<bryce_> tseliot: despite that, the upgrade still needs to hand over cleanly
<bryce_> tseliot: so like the lrm-2.6.24 stuff may need to be cleaned up as part of the process... but I'm not really sure how this changeover is supposed to work.  and it's late and my brain's mush now :-)
<tseliot> bryce_: yes, of course, and it would be nice to find the cause of the problem
<tseliot> bryce_, mvo: maybe it would be a good idea to deal with the restricted modules at the beginning of the dist-upgrade
<bryce_> tseliot: also even if it's not fglrx-installer at fault, I put the task in so the issue would be noticed more easily.  But if it's proven for sure that it's not something fglrx-installer needs to worry about, feel free to invalidate that task
<bryce_> like, maybe it needs a task against update-manager instead
<tseliot> bryce_: very litte is certain at this point. Let's consider all possibilities
<tseliot> something modprobed fglrx.ko
<tseliot> of course knowing what did it would help ;)
<bryce_> I've suggested to liw this would be a good point to re-test the bug
 * tseliot nods
<bryce_> ok, I think I'm going to hit the sack, and hope tomorrow I'll be able to make better progress through my todo list
<bryce_> night
<tseliot> good night bryce
<mvo> tseliot, in what way should it do that? 
<mvo> night bryce_ 
<tseliot> mvo: "it" what?
<tseliot> what are we talking about?
<mvo> tseliot, "deal with the restricted modules at the beginning of the dist-upgrade" <- what is the right thing to do for the release upgrader here (or might be the right thing)?
<tseliot> mvo: I meant to say that maybe we should upgrade the restricted modules first
<tseliot> i.e. they should be the 1st thing we upgrade
<tseliot> so that
<mvo> tseliot, aha, thanks. that is very hard to do, bascily the release upgrader has no influcense on the ordering of the upgrade 
<tseliot> fglrx.ko and nvidia.ko will go away
<tseliot> ah
<mvo> but its a good idea, we could hack something if it turns out that this is needed
<tseliot> mvo: maybe we could ask Lars to upgrade the lrm first (manually) and then try the dist-upgrade with Update Manager
<tseliot> so as to see if he can reproduce the problem
<mvo> tseliot, right, could you please put that into the bug as suggestion?
<tseliot> mvo: sure
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> hm, looking over the upgrade bug reports I see issues with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new (e.g. #280928)
<tseliot> mvo: let me know if you need a hand with dist-upgrade issues that have to do with nvidia
<mvo> tseliot, excellent, thanks. I asked for the logs for two issues I saw today and reassigned them to nvidia-glx
<mvo> tseliot, would be nice if you could have a look, I suspect its something with the diverts again (or maybe with installing the nvidia driver from nvidia directly)
<tseliot> mvo: in the latter case I guess there is little we can do
<mvo> tseliot, hm, can't we detect this somehow and bang it into shape so that our packages install?
<tseliot> mvo: maybe we could test the existence of some symlink
<tseliot> mvo: usually (but not always) reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx and xserver-xorg-core does the trick
<tseliot> (before installing the nvidia packages)
<mvo> hm, would be nice if we could handle it as graceful as possible
 * tseliot nods
<Kano> whats the live cheat to force vesa?
<tjaalton> a boot parameter
<Kano> which one
<tjaalton> forcevesa IIRC
<Kano> because the nv driver does not work
<tjaalton> known
<tjaalton> well, it doesn't support every nvidia device there is
<tjaalton> but the server will try to use it anyway
<Kano> well my device is supported but that stupid drivers wants to use dvi output but vga is connected
<Kano> tjaalton: shouldit it be xforcevesa?
<tjaalton> Kano: seems like it. xserver-xorg.postinst reveals that
<tseliot> mvo: this is a very common error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/283747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283747 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "package nvidia-glx-177 177.80-0ubuntu1 [modified: usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.gz] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core" [Undecided,New] 
<mvo> tseliot, not sure
<mvo> hm, is this "(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled" is new, that used to work with my r500 
<mvo> (some days/weeks ago)
<tjaalton> mvo: is fglrx loaded?
<tjaalton> the kernel module I mean
<mvo> possible, I did not load it deliberately
<mvo> but I have it installed
<tseliot> mvo: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so should be a symlink to (in my case) libglx.so.177.80
<tseliot> mvo: make sure that no nvidia or fglrx package is installed.
<tseliot> ogra had a similar problem
<tseliot> that broke direct rendering with his card
<tseliot> if no such package is installed then it must be something else ;)
<tjaalton> right, the library link is enough to break it
<Kano> tjaalton: but why is xforcevesa not used in live mode, there is no vesa writen in the xorg.conf
<Kano> with 8.10 daily/betas
<tjaalton> Kano: beats me
<superm1> it stopped working for me too 
<superm1> probably a bug in casper 
<superm1> once that nv bug is sorted out though it won't be necessary
<Kano> even when i remove the xorg.conf and run your postinstall script it is not there
<superm1> mvo, fglrx diverts libglx, so if you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed, you would possibly run into troubles
<mvo> oh, right
<mvo> thanks superm1
<superm1> mvo, this makes me really think that there should be something that forces fglrx w/o your xorg.conf for jaunty
<superm1> it's pretty much start that or start a broken radeon when it's installed
<mvo> superm1: that would make sense Imo, its kind of unexpected - maybe some better string in the log as well
<jcristau> i don't understand why fglrx needs to divert libglx.so instead of installing and loading libglx-fglrx.so...
<superm1> jcristau, it's supposed to replace regular calls to libglx.so I believe
<superm1> not just for it's own calls
<jcristau> hmm. there's probably no way for it to stop the server from loading the vanilla libglx.so
<jcristau> oh well
<tjaalton> Kano: the casper log would be helpful
<tjaalton> the postinst and dexconf look fine
<albert23> tjaalton: I tested evdev from your PPA, but is still crashes when I press a key on my gamepad (bug 274203)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274203 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Joystick detected as mouse, crashes X" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274203
<tjaalton> albert23: ok, thanks for testing
<albert23> tjaalton: Isn't the 64k memory protection Ubuntu specific, so maybe upstream does not know about the pDev->key=0x0 preblem?
<tjaalton> albert23: upstream knows
<jcristau> albert23: accessing memory at 0x0 crashes everywhere..
<tseliot> superm1: did you have a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/283765
<jcristau> tjaalton: did you fix up the check in daniel's patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283765 in fglrx-installer "package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.543-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: EOF on stdin at conffile prompt" [Undecided,New] 
<albert23> jcristau: OK, thanks
<tjaalton> jcristau: yes
<jcristau> need a new backtrace then i guess
<superm1> tseliot, hum interesting.
<superm1> i wonder if he modified that himself or what
<tseliot> superm1: what is /etc/ati/atiogl.xml ? Some alternative to xorg.conf for amdcccle?
<jcristau> albert23: can you get a trace from the new crash?
<superm1> tseliot, i'm not sure, it's not present on my current hardy system. it must have been introduced in the last release or two
 * tseliot should package the latest fglrx driver (in lrm-envy) for Hardy but it's a bit scaried...
<tseliot> s/it's/he's/
<albert23> tjaalton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57893/
<superm1> tseliot, ah that file provides profiles for different apps
<superm1> workstation applications
<tseliot> aah
<superm1> but if he didn't change it himself, then the we'll need to catch this behavior somehow
<superm1> i'm not sure how/when that file is written out
<tseliot> hmm... I haven't tested fglrx for a long time
<jcristau> albert23: sadness. thanks.
<jcristau> albert23: can you pastebin the log too?
<albert23> jcristau: Xorg.0.log?
<jcristau> yeah
<albert23> jcristau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57900/
<jcristau> albert23: thanks. now to find out why the keyboard stuff still doesn't get initialized
<jcristau> albert23: what does /proc/bus/input/devices say about that 'Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB'?
<albert23> jcristau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57905/
<jcristau> meh. why does evdev not find the keys?
<albert23> jcristau: can I try to capture the detection in gdb?
<jcristau> albert23: i guess, try to step through EvdevProbe. you'll need debugging symbols from the driver
<Kano> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57906/
<albert23> jcristau: can I use evdev from the archive or do you prefer the PPA version? (I can create dbgsym for the PPA if needed)
<Kano> tseliot: thats pxe boot
<jcristau> albert23: preferrably the ppa version
<albert23> jcristau: OK, I will do a local build to create a dbgsym package
<tseliot> Kano: do you want me to look at a specific part of it or is it just to show me what it does?
<jcristau> albert23: sorry this is such a pain..
<Kano> tseliot: you see that vesa is preconfigured,but it is NOT in xorg.conf
<Kano> but driver is later ""
<Kano> maybe low is the wrong priority
<albert23> jcristau: no problem
<tseliot> Kano: why is driver ""? Is it because none is set in xorg.conf?
<Kano> there nothing set, i guess priority is too low
<Kano> or something else is wrong
<Kano> the xorg.conf is just the same with or without xforcevesa
<tseliot> Kano: what is it supposed to do? Load nvidia or nv instead?
<Kano> tseliot: i want only vesa with xforcevesa, not more not less
<tseliot> aah
<tseliot> Kano: I'm afraid I'm not right person to talk to about this as I've never played with pxe
<Kano> tseliot: it does not matter how you boot it, thats only what you see in the first 3 lines
<Kano> the problem is the xconfig
<tjaalton> Kano: add a 'set -x' to dexconf, and run it
<Kano> see nothing special, but vesa it not in the log
<tjaalton> pastebin the output of the command
<Kano> tjaalton: what you really need to know is that the xserver-xorg/config/device/driver is still set to select (using debconf-get-selections)
<tjaalton> Kano: ok
<Kano> does it work for you?
<tjaalton> haven't tried
<tjaalton> don't know why it would clear the value in the postinst
<tseliot> superm1: BTW problem solved with nvidia-xconfig and 173
<Kano> you could mount --bind a text file over /proc/cmdline to try withtou reboot
<tjaalton> Kano: the problem is not the cmdline, it works. but for some reason the value is cleared after it is set
<tjaalton> the debconf value
<Kano> maybe because driver is set to select not string?
<Kano> and it must be checked against something
<Kano> before reconfigure showed all drivers first
<tjaalton> it's the same in hardy, and there it works
<Kano> well something must be different
<tjaalton> but the postinst looks the same in that regard
<tjaalton> and it's 'select' on hardy too
<Kano> yes it is always select,but where are the possible selections stored?
<tjaalton> oh right, choices is empty
<tjaalton> because $DRIVERS_LIST is empty
<tjaalton> maybe just hardcode it, so it's allowed to be vesa if forced
<Kano> or use string?
<tjaalton> whatever works
<jcristau> DRIVERS_LIST used to be filled in with whatever's in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers, right?
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> now it's done only for sparc
<tjaalton> or something related
<Kano> basically you could fill it with that
<Kano> but only the _drv.so files
<Kano> without that suffix
<jcristau> yeah. on etch i have http://paste.debian.net/19286/
<elmargol> tseliot, do you have a minute?
<elmargol> I think  * Fixed a bug that caused system hangs when using the NV-CONTROL interface to change GPU clock frequencies.
<elmargol>  <- i think that bug is back
<tseliot> elmargol: what's the bugreport?
<elmargol> tseliot, still the olm bug where the driver crashes.
<elmargol> Bug #278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns (dup-of: 270617)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<elmargol> I did find out that I can triger this bug if i change the clock speed of my GPU using nvclock
<elmargol> Maybe there is a power saving feature or something new to intrepid that underclocks my gpu or something?
<tseliot> elmargol: as far as I know NVIDIA does things its way
<tseliot> elmargol: can you add this new detail on nvclock to the bug report and subscribe Aaron Plattner (from NVIDIA) to the bug report?
<elmargol> I try to
<tseliot> ok
<elmargol> comment is on
<elmargol> God I hope someone can help me :(
<elmargol> not beeing able to use google earth sucks
<elmargol> tseliot, Aaron works for nvidia?
<tseliot> yep
<elmargol> I guess since every mac uses nvidia now we are getting nice linux support soon :D
<Awsoonn> the flgrx driver uploaded today fails to install in jockey (bug reported) and when I apt-get instal xorg-fglrx-driver and reboot, x fails to start
<Awsoonn> known issue or shall I make a report?
<crevette> I don't know, I would say do a report
<albert23> jcristau: How does this look? (II) Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB: Configuring as keyboard
<albert23> and no more segfault
<albert23> jcristau: full xlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/57959/
<tseliot> Awsoonn: can I see your bug report?
<bryce_> Awsoonn: tell us what the error it prints is when you run startx
<bryce_> Awsoonn: perhaps it's just the defaults-to-8bit issue stgraber saw yesterday
<Awsoonn> bryce_: http://pastebin.com/d12639b66 that is my xorg.log
<Awsoonn> I havn't made a bug report for x failing to start yet, I thought Id ask here first to see if it was a transient issue
<bryce_> Awsoonn: use startx or look in your /var/log/gdm/ logs to get the error message
<jcristau> albert23: what did you change for it to start working?
<Awsoonn> I did use startx
<bryce_> startx should have printed an error message to stdout
<bryce_> ahh wait, nevermind I see
<bryce_> Awsoonn: ok you've got a backtrace in your Xorg.0.log, so something crashed
<bryce_> Awsoonn: according to your log it was trying to load -ati rather than -fglrx
<bryce_> so make sure you have "fglrx" listed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<albert23> jcristau: I replaced if (i >= BTN_MISC && i < KEY_OK) by if (i >= BTN_MISC && i < BTN_GAMEPAD) in the evdev patch
<Awsoonn> I will reinstall and give it a shot, in the meantime her eis the gdm log, I think...
<Awsoonn> http://pastebin.com/d53774d6
<bryce_> #
<bryce_> xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<bryce_> Awsoonn: ^ include that in your bug report
<jcristau> albert23: ugh.
<bryce_> Awsoonn: you may actually have two different bugs here
<albert23> jcristau: because the key codes of my gamepad are below KEY_OK, so were skipped
<jcristau> albert23: sigh
<jcristau> why is BTN_GAMEPAD sent as a key press?
<jcristau> oh, crap.
<jcristau> button = EvdevUtilButtonEventToButtonNumber(ev.code);
<jcristau> if (button)
<jcristau> xf86PostButtonEvent(pInfo->dev, 0, button, value, 0, 0);
<jcristau> else
<Awsoonn> bryce_: that would not surprise me in the least :) 
<jcristau> PostKbdEvent(pInfo, &ev, value);
<mnemo> the intel guys asked me to verify a fix they've commited for a bug I reported... (bug here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17905 ) they want me to test against "drm-intel-next", but i'm not sure how to do it... in particular, is it necessary to build and boot a whole new kernel or can I just rebuild some specific modules?
<jcristau> sounds like EvdevUtilButtonEventToButtonNumber is busted
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17905 in Driver/intel "[G45] -intel git freezes X after login (on gigabyte GA-EG45M-DS2H with Intrepid)" [Normal,New] 
<bryce_> mnemo: what's "drm-intel-next"?
<mnemo> bryce: it's eric anholt's git tree at kernel.org
<mnemo> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=summary
<mnemo> they are developing some kernel modules in that tree, like for instance the drm-intel module
<Awsoonn> how should I go about addin fglrx to my xorg.conf? Like this?: http://pastebin.com/d5b407dd3
<mnemo> i know how to build the 2d part (xf86-intel) and I can also build libdrm.. so I think what I need is the modules agpgart, intel-agp, drm and i915 (and possibly also I kernel, which is what I am unsure about)
<bryce_> mnemo: yeah not sure, I've not built that branch before.  It wouldn't be unusual to need to rebuild some kernel modules as well
<bryce_> building git libdrm and git -intel sometimes also involves needing a git mesa as well
<bryce_> (but maybe that's what you mean by i915)
<mnemo> yea I think that's what I mean
<bryce_> the kernel itself probably doesn't need to be rebuilt though, although I'm not totally up on how everything's knitted together on the kernel end of things
<mnemo> it's a lot to learn before you can build it correctly
<bryce_> yeah :-/
<mnemo> i'll go ask the intel guys though
<mnemo> thanks
<jcristau> albert23: thanks again for the debugging, hopefully we'll be able to get that fixed properly now
<albert23> jcristau: you're welcome
<bryce_> rebooting to test new xserver; brb
<Awsoonn> bryce:  adding fglrx to my xorg.conf did not apear to help, not garenteeing that I did it corectly however 
<Awsoonn> here are the logs from that run: http://pastebin.com/d730d3844
<Awsoonn> I'll file a bug report later tonight though, since it seems to be an genuine issue.
<superm1> Awsoonn, #
<superm1> (II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
<superm1> #
<superm1>         "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 8/8
<superm1> #
<superm1> (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver
<superm1> that's the issue.
<superm1> (sorry for the paste guys, i should have realized it would spawn that many lines)
<superm1> Awsoonn, you couldn't enable it via jockey?  It would have handled this part for you
<Awsoonn> superm1: jockey crashes when atempting to install fglrx on my system
<bryce> superm1: yeah he had some other problem with jockey
<superm1> oh that's not good.
<bryce> Awsoonn: so that looks indeed like the defaulting-to-8bit-depth bug
<bryce> Awsoonn: you need to manually specify 24 bit depth in your xorg.conf with -fglrx (jockey takes care of this for you, but when you manually install, you have to do this step too)
<Awsoonn> hm, well, I jsu tdid updates and tryed jockey again, it didnt crash this time, let me reboot :)
<philwyett> Evening all o/
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-16
<superm1> bryce, this bug about keys getting "stuck", like eject, brightness, etc.  has it been accounted towards the kernel or X server, do you know?
<bryce> bug id?
<superm1> lets see there's been a few.  
<superm1> i know bug 273468 is one of them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273468 in ubuntu "No input after setting brightness on Dell Studio 1535" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273468
<superm1> it causes gnome power manager to go crazy 
<superm1> because the key is "stuck" 
<superm1> and actually i think i just answered my own question; if i run "showkey" in a VT, i'm not seeing keyrelease events
<superm1> kernel's fault then
<superm1> wgrant, ^ that plays into that mess with gnome-power-manager right now
<bryce> yeah sounds like an issue mdz was hot on with thinkpads the past few weeks
<superm1> Bug 261721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261721 in linux "X never sees brightness key release events" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261721
<superm1> that's sounding like the same thing too
<bryce> superm1: and yeah we ended up narrowing it down to being a kernel issue.  you could check with  him to see if the kernel folks made progress on it
<bryce> superm1: btw I've still been on that dithering bug
<bryce> superm1: I've been testing some patches for alex today to try to make it display correctly with no dithering required
<superm1> bryce, I'd say don't put too much more at it at the current moment, the drivers are missing enough features still (read acceleration) that it won't be sufficient to use them for shipping at this time
<bryce> unfortunately we've not gotten a confirmed patch yet, so may not be able to get this fixed in intrepid. 
<bryce> ok cool
<superm1> so you priorities are probably better elsewhere atm
<bryce> ironically, the bug is much less noticeable with the new desktop image
<bryce> ok thanks for letting me know that.  yeah the bugs have been swarming lately...
<superm1> suppose that's what happens when release gets close, more and more people get to testing
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> it gets to feel a bit like being a schoolteacher, with a zillion people asking about a zillion different things :-)
<wgrant> superm1: rtg said he probably wouldn't get to it for a few weeks :(
<superm1> wgrant, well that's not good.
<superm1> wgrant, that means intrepid goes out the door broke with this..
<superm1> and god knows if something is wrong with gpm's changes too that amplifies it
<superm1> wgrant, do you by chance have a hardy kernel handy that you can try still?
<superm1> to make sure the rest of the stack is in order
<wgrant> superm1: I don't, no. But I'll have time to debug in about 24 hours.
<wgrant> I need to work out how to convince g-p-m not to use XRandR to adjust brightness on this hardware.
<superm1> i'm still at a loss why it's using xrandr to do such things
<wgrant> I really don't want to see Intrepid broken like this, but I've lacked time over the past couple of weeks.
<superm1> or at least trying to
<wgrant> XRandR support brightness setting on lots of hardware.
<wgrant> My hardware appears to report that it's capable, so X tells g-p-m that it can do it.
<wgrant> g-p-m's code quite deliberately prefers XRandR over HAL for this.
<superm1> are there any hal settings that can be overridden?
<superm1> to change the behavior
<superm1> because pretty much any Dell will be affected
<wgrant> No, it's hardcoded in g-p-m that it will use XRandR if availab.e
<superm1> the keys themselves will always emit either ACPI or SMI events
<wgrant> If I reverse that check, it uses HAL and things work much better.
<wgrant> This issue is not the key one.
<superm1> what's the consequence of reversing the check?
<wgrant> It will prefer HAL brightness mechanisms over XRandR ones.
<superm1> yeah, so is that really a bad thing?
<wgrant> The correct fix it to prevent XRandR from lieing about is abilities.
<wgrant> I don't know if it will break on other laptops.
<superm1> well in the event a time sensitive fix isn't found, you can just add a patch to check for dell
<superm1> and if dell hardware, switch
<superm1> if not then follow the normal code path
<wgrant> I plan to poke in the X driver code over the weekend.
<elmargol> tjaalton: ping
<crevette> hello gents
<crevette> I have a flat screen for few days, and I wanted to give a try to hot plugging functionality, how I am supposed to be able to  detect it and use it ?
<crevette> I can see something wen I run xrander
<crevette> and I see it also when I run the xrander GNOME applet
<crevette> pressing the switch screen button on my laptop doesn't do anything 
<wgrant> crevette: Select the screen, select a resolution, position it, click Apply?
<crevette> I pressed apply already but nothing changed
<crevette> It is true that I didn't moved it
<crevette> I just moved it a few mm and pressing apply make a dialog on my laptop
<crevette> I'm checking it
<crevette> so it is necessary to mive a few the screen to make it works?
<crevette> is it a bug?
<crevette> s/mive/move/
<crevette> I need to log out and in
<crevette> it's kind of work
<crevette> the resolution at GDM on my laptop is blurry
<crevette> once logged in my sesssion I have the native resolution on my laptop but not on the screen
<crevette> however I can see the panel on my laptop :)
<crevette> can't
<wgrant> crevette: Graphics card model?
 * crevette doesn't like to be so negative :)
<crevette> laptop: T61 with intel
<crevette> screen samsung SyncMaster 206 BW
<crevette> connection through VGA
<crevette> humm xrander doesn't use the best resolution he can on my screen
<wgrant> Set it manually in gnome-display-properties, then?
<crevette> yep I was search the name of this capplet :)
<crevette> searching
<crevette> I'm sure this resolution wasn't proposed first time I used it, just before I logged out
<crevette> okay trying again
<crevette> see you
<crevette> thanks
<wgrant> You shouldn't need to restart...
<crevette> okay so I can see my mouse pointer on the screen, but no application can be moved over there
<crevette> and the resolution seems to be not the one I chose 
<crevette> how could I provide an useful bug report for that?
<elmargol> is there no way to disable powermixer from the nvidia driver?
<elmargol> This anoying powersaving feature freezes my system
<crevette> should I open it against ubuntu  or you'd prefer elsewhere
<crevette> desactivating the other screen works fine without having to log out 
<crevette> bug gnome-display-properties crashed
<crevette> :/
<mvo> tseliot: could you please have a look at #283905 ?
<tseliot> mvo: sure
<tseliot> mvo: it's a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/261816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress] 
<tjaalton> elmargol: yes?
<elmargol> oh wrong nick sorry
<tjaalton> elmargol: np
<tseliot> mvo: don't worry, this won't affect dist-upgrades to Intrepid
<elmargol> looks like nvidia at 100mhz is to slow for kwin :/
<elmargol> Alt Tab has about 10 fps
<elmargol> Somehow the nvidia powermixer crashes my system. I have limited nv clock and memory clock to 100 mhz now
<elmargol> Maybe this fixes my issues. tseliot if this works i add a comment to the open bugreport
<tseliot> elmargol: ok, thanks
<elmargol> It is sad that there is no way to disable powermixer
<elmargol> I googled about an hour today and there are a lot requests for this
<elmargol> by default the linux nvidia drivers runs at the maximum performance mode
<elmargol> If you have are running at battery the mhz is limited to medium. if you run on AC there is no limit
<elmargol> there seems to be no way to control the fan
<elmargol> my GPU runs between 50 and 65°C
<elmargol> The fan starts at 66°C
<mvo> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> mvo: I'll backport the fix to Hardy
<mvo> I want to add a safeguard in InputSection removal in update-manager, should I test for xserver-xorg-core >= 1.5 or is there a better way?
<tseliot> mvo: yes, I guess that would be a good way to test it.xserver-xorg-core is epoch'd -> 2:1.5
<mvo> tseliot: thanks, will add it
<james_w> bug 284042: it sounds like we want this to go, should there be a transition for users?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284042 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome "archive removal request: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome is uninstallable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284042
<tseliot> james_w, mvo: about bug 284042, maybe we could migrate users from "via" to "vesa"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284042 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome "archive removal request: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome is uninstallable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284042
<jcristau> tseliot: openchrome seems more appropriate
<tseliot> jcristau: does it support all the graphics cards supported by unichrome?
<mvo> jcristau: does unicrome and opencrom cover the same cards? if so, we could solve it in the package with a symlink
<jcristau> tseliot: hopefully...
<tjaalton> openchrome supports more
<jcristau> mvo: symlink is not enough
<mvo> jcristau: what else is needed (sorry for my ignorance)
<mvo> ?
<jcristau> when it loads module foo, the server looks for the fooModuleData symbol
<tseliot> ok then we can make "via" a transitional package and replace "via" with "openchrome" (or whatever it is) in the xorg.conf
<jcristau> tseliot: i'm doing the latter already
<tseliot> jcristau: how?
<jcristau> (and even adding this symbol is not always enough, for some reason. it fails for i810/intel)
<jcristau> tseliot: xserver-xorg.postinst
<tseliot> ok, let me have a look at the source
<jcristau> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/debian/xorg.git;a=blob;f=debian/xserver-xorg.postinst.in;h=629291e210c0bffbf4bc3dffab8bcf0c446804a5;hb=refs/heads/debian-experimental#l955
<tseliot> jcristau: what happens if "Device" is written in lowercase?
<jcristau> tseliot: you lose. don't do that. :)
<tjaalton> is it even valid?
<tseliot> jcristau: I don't but yes, it's valid
<tseliot> and I've seen a lot of xorg.conf files like that
<jcristau> really?
<tseliot> yes, unfortunately
<jcristau> i'm mostly interested in handling upgrades for the configs written by dexconf though..
<tseliot> mvo: I guess we can do it with X-Kit and we already do with nvidia
<jcristau> tseliot: x-kit is Required?
<tseliot> jcristau: I'm not blaming it on you. It's just that we have to deal with a lot of different xorg.conf files
<tseliot> what do you mean by Required?
<tseliot> installed by default?
<jcristau> installed everywhere
<tseliot> yes, in Ubuntu Intrepid
<tseliot> it doesn't depend on anything else other than python
<tjaalton> no x-kit here :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: python-xkit
<jcristau> i don't see why you'd do it there instead of in xserver-xorg, but meh
<tjaalton> Priority: optional
<tjaalton> tseliot: lool already merged xorg, so we have the same logic in the postinst
<jcristau> tjaalton: i didn't mean required in a litteral sense. just depended on by x..
<tjaalton> jcristau: ah, ok
<tseliot> jcristau: ah, then no, X doesn't depend on it
<tjaalton> jockey-common seems to depend on it, not x
<tseliot> tjaalton: right
<jcristau> ok, so x-kit has no business modifying xorg.conf automatically on upgrades. good. :)
<tseliot> no, of course not ;)
<tseliot> jcristau: we're using x-kit in Update Manager to migrate some users from "nvidia" to "nv" when the proprietary driver is not compatible with xorg, etc.
<jcristau> ok
<tjaalton> btw, it's surprisingly common for people to not have -input-all installed (and possibly no evdev), so I think the server should depend on evdev now with input-hotplug
<tjaalton> or would xserver-xorg Depends: -input-all | -evdev | -ABI do?
<tseliot> jcristau: about lowercase words in the postinst, is it to late to do something like this? "[dD]evice"
<tseliot> instead of "Device", I mean
<jcristau> bah. i guess i can't do case-insensitive match in sed...
<tseliot> jcristau: try this: echo device | sed 's/[dD]/T/'
<tseliot> it works
<jcristau> yes. but, you still don't match "DeViCe" :)
<jcristau> anyway i guess Device/device would be good enough
<jcristau> should i do the same for Driver?
<tseliot> yes
<jcristau> 'Section'?
<tseliot> yep
<jcristau> ok, thanks
<tseliot> jcristau: I know this is ugly but try this: echo deViCe | sed 's/[dD][eE][vV][iI][cC][eE]/Device/'
<jcristau> yeah. i don't want to do that :)
<tseliot> (just for fun)
<tseliot> :-P
<tseliot> tjaalton, jcristau: jokes aside now, are you going to make xserver-xorg-video-unichrome a transitional package?
<jcristau> i've never shipped -unichrome, so no
<tjaalton> it should be just dropped
<jcristau> about via, i'm not sure
<tseliot> tjaalton: ah, right, openchrome is installed by default
<jcristau> hopefully the package manager will get -all installed if you only had -via or -unichrome, but...
<tseliot> ok
<jcristau> has anyone done some upgrade testing for this?
<tjaalton> not me
<tseliot> maybe mvo? ^^
<jcristau> tjaalton: evdev in master shouldn't crash with joysticks anymore, you'll want to cherry-pick 7243116f
<tjaalton> jcristau: thanks
<jcristau> (it's the patch i suggested yesterday ;) )
<mvo> via and -openchrome>  why not add a transitional package to be certain that people get the right driver?
<jcristau> mvo: sounds reasonable to me
<mvo> excellent
<bryce> wgrant: do you know what the deal is with bug 281308?  It almost sounds like it may be a user issue rather than a real bug, but it's unclear.  Ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281308 in xorg "xserver-xorg-input being removed on upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281308
<tseliot> bryce, mvo: FYI I have attached Aaron's patch for Compiz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<bryce> tseliot: okay thanks, I'll review it
<bryce> hmm
<tseliot> ok
<bryce> there's a realloc and some changes from single val to arrays, both of which raise some risk of memory errors
<bryce> I'll comment on the bug
<tseliot> ok, great
<bryce> I think this one will need to be mvo's call
<tseliot> bryce: BTW do you know where I can find the prototypes of the functions of randr?
<bryce> yeah
<tseliot> e.g. GetCrtcInfo()
<jcristau> tseliot: <X11/extensions/Xrandr.h>
<bryce> package should be libxrandr-dev
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<wgrant> bryce: I'm not sure I know of all of the issue - there might be other circumstances in which it happens than the one I caused.
<bryce> wgrant: ideas on what we could do to resolve it?  anything I could do to help?
<wgrant> bryce: The main issue is that users are stupid.
<wgrant> We just don't stop them from letting apt-get remove half of their system, and I don't think we should.
<wgrant> I believe that the main issue was a few hours a week ago during the XInput property transition where apt-get would have wanted to remove most of GNOME, evdev, and synaptics, but there might be other cases
<bryce> wgrant: yeah that's how it sounded to me too
<bryce> wgrant: okay I'm going to drop it as a release-critical bug.  
<wgrant> We maybe could make the dist-upgrader make sure that at least evdev is installed.
<bryce> possibly yeah
<bryce> ideally, I'd like to see someone reproduce the issue from scratch in a plain vanilla hardy->intrepid upgrade
<wgrant> It's not possible.
<wgrant> Well, unless they have some strange packages.
<wgrant> The whole stack is installable now, so it won't try to remove things.
<wgrant> The only Hardy->Intrepid upgrades it hit were during that 3 hours + mirror lag, AFAICT.
<milli> bryce: I'm told to come here and ask you about rolling to ver 1.2.3 of xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd at this point.
<milli> for 3D support (XVideo, yeah!) on recent ATI chipsets
<jcristau> milli: use radeon
<milli> jcristau: no worky on R500 / R600 based chipsets
<milli> e.g. M56 (what I have)
<jcristau> milli: that's not true
<milli> a.k.a. X1400
<milli> really?
<milli> when did that change?
<jcristau> 6.9 iirc
<jcristau> wgrant: we got reports of aptitude removing most of X on upgrades from etch to lenny, although stuff is installable, i have no idea why.  apt-get does better...
<wgrant> jcristau: How odd.
 * milli stands corrected
<superm1> bryce, it appears to work correctly without that library.  it's gonna take some nasty packaging hacks to make it build right though
<superm1> i'll fsck with it a bit 
<bryce> wgrant: thanks again.  release task on 281308 is closed
<wgrant> bryce: Great! I should probably sort out my RC bugs soon.
<bryce> yep
<wgrant> First time I've had any.
<bryce> cjwatson says if we don't think we'll be able to get to the task by intrepid, that we should drop the release task.  to do that, mark it wontfix, and that will reopen the main task
<wgrant> The one that I have right now is quite doable (I have a patch, and I think it makes the logic more correct). And I think I was one of the few who knew about that LP task quirk.
<wgrant> It really could be documented better.
<bryce> wgrant: yep
<wgrant> superm1: Seen Redhat bug #444440?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 444440 could not be found
<wgrant> Fedora bug #444440
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 444440 could not be found
<wgrant> Stupid ubottu.
<wgrant> Als, LP bug #271706.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271706 in linux "Volume control wheel on laptop is sticking in ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271706
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-17
<wgrant> Who do I go to for a FinalFreeze exception for main? I've got a couple of -synaptics fixes to push through.
<tjaalton> wgrant: pitti for instance
<wgrant> WTG
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> WTF
<wgrant> One of my patches got pulled upstream
<wgrant> Blah.
<wgrant> It wasn't even finished.
<tjaalton> triggerhappy people :)
<wgrant> Well, it was in Ubuntu, but I just rewrote much of it.
<wgrant> tjaalton: Does Christoph Brill exist on IRC?
<tjaalton> wgrant: dunno
<Kano> hi! xforcevesa still does not work with todays daily, no fix commited?
<tjaalton> no
<wgrant> I wonder if a quirk should be added to -intel to stop it from adding brightness properties on this laptop... they don't work very well.
<Kano> why not? thats a really needed fix because running with wrong xserver -> no pic at all. especially when the xserver IS running. like for my nv 8800 gts 512
<tjaalton> no time
<tjaalton> personally at least
<Kano> what i really hate that the last nv oss git change is 7 w ago and it is definitely not working...
<Kano> interestingly rv410 works better with xserver 1.5
<Kano> something seems fixed the ddc issue, but sadly lenny does not use 1.5 but 1.4.2 so it flickers.... i would like to know which patch fixed it
<Kano> it is not the ati driver
<jcristau> wgrant: his nick is either egore or cbrill iirc
<tseliot> jcristau: I am trying to call GetCrtcInfo() through the python bindings of XCB (xcb-randr is installed) by passing it the equivalent of Display *dpy, XRRScreenResources *resources, RRCrtc crt
<tseliot> but it doesn't work
<tseliot> as it expects numbers and not objects
<tseliot> jcristau: any ideas on this?
<tseliot> furthermore it seems to accept only 2 arguments instead of 3
<tseliot> or maybe xcb works in a different way?
<jcristau> i have no clue about python
<tseliot> jcristau: ok but if it were C, could I use the arguments I mentioned above?
<tseliot> this is the function prototype:
<tseliot> XRRCrtcInfo *
<tseliot> XRRGetCrtcInfo (Display *dpy, XRRScreenResources *resources, RRCrtc crtc);
<jcristau> tseliot: something like 'dpy = XOpenDisplay(NULL); resources = XRRGetScreenResources(dpy, ...); crtcinfo = XRRGetCrtcInfo(dpy, resources, resources->crtc[i]);' should work
<tseliot> jcristau: ok, it might be depend on the python bindings then as I have tried exactly what you have suggestee
<tseliot> s/suggestee/suggested/
<tseliot> thanks
<jcristau> i've only ever used the Xlib C stuff, not xcb nor python, so..
<tseliot> ok, no problem
<superm1> wgrant, no i can't say i've seen that
<bryce> heya
<bryce> wgrant: do you have a fix for 270002 ready to go in?  I could upload it and help getting it through feature freeze
<bryce> or alternatively if the fix needs more time to bake, we should drop the release-critical task
<tjaalton> bryce: he was asking for a release manager earlier today, so that's probably one of the fixes
<bryce> 282735 may be the other
<mvo_> tseliot: thanks for your work on the fglrx hang during upgrade - what can we do abou tit in update-manger? changing the unpack/install order is hard, what do you think causes it?
<tseliot> mvo_: well, I suggested a workaround (instead of the solution) because we don't know what's modprobing the driver at random
<tseliot> mvo_: wouldn't it be possible for you to add a script that is executed before a dist-upgrade?
<mvo_> tseliot: yes, what do you suggest?
<tseliot> mvo_: maybe check the existence of "linux-restricted-modules-*" installed packages
<tseliot> mvo_: then do something like sudo apt-get install these_packages
<tseliot> so as to upgrade them
<tseliot> and finally run the dist-upgrade
<tseliot> mvo_: what do you think? Is it doable? (I know it's not elegant but it should work)
<mvo_> tseliot: hm, that is really not ideal, and difficult to do
 * mvo_ scratches his head
<tseliot> mvo_: shall we remove the nvidia.ko and fglrx.ko manually then=
<tseliot> ?
<mvo_> that is better (but evil too)
<mvo_> oh well
<tseliot> the main reason why I would like to upgrade the lrm first is the fact that this would remove the 2 binary drivers before the dist-upgrade
<mvo_> right
<tseliot> mvo_: would it be better if we tested the existence of linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and upgraded that with a script?
<mvo_> tseliot: its probably best to test the existance of the module(s) itself. does it happen with nvidia too?
<tseliot> mvo_: we have no evidence that it could happen with nvidia but we'd better do it for the 3 flavours of the nvidia driver too
<tseliot> that is to say "nvidia_legacy", "nvidia", "nvidia_new"
<mvo_> hm, ok
<mvo_> and the most plausible explaination is that something tries to modprobe it during the upgrade?
<tseliot> yes, maybe it gets the pci id from the modalias file and modprobes the most appropriate driver
<tseliot> ati -> fglrx in the bug report
<tseliot> I'm not sure though
<wgrant> bryce: I have fixes for both, but I'm waiting on upstream's response for one fix.
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure they're both fine, but upstream merged one of my previous unfinished changes before I asked for it, so I want to sort that out.
<bryce> wgrant: since one is targeted to intrepid, that makes it a high profile issue, and a high priority to get in ASAP
<wgrant> bryce: Right, I'll attach a new debdiff now.
<wgrant> This one simplifies my syndaemon changes a lot, so it's not small... but syndaemon isn't used by lots of people, and it seems pretty bulletproof now. Damn signal handlers...
<wgrant> The tapping fix is definitely fine, however.
<mvo_> if one of the X guys could have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/278112 (and especially  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/278112/comments/45 ) that would be most appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278112 in compiz "Screensaver doesn't start" [Medium,In progress] 
<bryce> mvo, sorry I'm completely swamped today, can it wait?
<mvo_> bryce: it has to then I guess. would be nice though. while I think its good, its a bit scary to patch in this area
 * mvo_ needs to go to bed now
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-18
<wgrant> bryce: Any idea what's going on in http://paste.ubuntu.com/59086/? It doesn't look very pleasant...
<wgrant> It only happens on that one device, and the property is "Synaptics Edge Motion Speed"
 * bryce looks
<bryce> ew xcb calls
<wgrant> The only atom that it manages to ask the server about is this:
<wgrant> 000:<:000d:  8: Request(17): GetAtomName atom=0x10f(unrecognized atom)
<wgrant> 000:>:0x000d:60: Reply to GetAtomName:  name='Synaptics Button Scrolling\000\000'
<wgrant> But it crashes here:
<wgrant> #7  0x0000000000401e6b in print_property (dpy=0x2b0aaac10a00, dev=0x60ef30, property=269) at ../../src/property.c:47
<wgrant> 47	    name = XGetAtomName(dpy, property);
<wgrant> And atom 269 is Synaptics Edge Motion Speed
<bryce> usually if your stack trace shows _XReply, then it indicates there's some sort of error in the client/server interaction
<bryce> which could be due to client incorrectly making its server call, or could be an error inside the server
<bryce> _typically_ the former more than the latter
<wgrant> I'll downgrade the server.
<wgrant> As a client stack hasn't changed at all from the working version still fails.
<bryce> wgrant: issues with _XReply I've found awfully hard to debug
<wgrant> Hmm.
<bryce> it's hard to trace into the server and see what's going wrong
<wgrant> But no, I'm still running an oldish server.
<wgrant> xtrace doesn't show the request ever getting to the server... hmmmm.
<bryce> I notice you have null pointers for vector and count... are NULLs valid for those?
<wgrant> I've got no idea about xcb.
<bryce> wgrant, you could also set up xmond to view the protocol communication between the client and server
<wgrant> bryce: I've used xtrace to do that.
<bryce> ah good
<bryce> well the xcb bits are just the libx11 layer
<bryce> whatever the bug is, it's not likely to be in that (possible, but not likely)
<bryce> *most* of the issues like this one ended up being the client making an incorrect X protocol call, or passing parameters that weren't valid
<wgrant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59094/
<wgrant> Those are the calls that it makes before it dies...
<wgrant> 146,36 is XListDeviceProperties.
<wgrant> On other devices it then issues a GetDeviceProperty.
<bryce> you mentioned you were using an old xserver... what version precisely?
<wgrant> 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu3
<bryce> so old only in relative terms ;-)
<wgrant> I'm upgrading now.
<bryce> shouldn't matter
<bryce> the 1ubuntu4 change was only for -psb
<wgrant> Hmm, maybe not, 400MB is a bit too much of an upgrade for peak.
<bryce> er wait
<bryce> sorry was thinking 1.5.2-1ubuntu3
<wgrant> There's been a merge since then...
<wgrant> Yes.
<bryce> right.  worth the upgrade.
<wgrant> I'm upgrading just X bits.
<bryce> glancing at the changelog, nothing that looks likely to be the cause of this
<bryce> but who knows
<wgrant> The strangest bit is that it worked with this xserver last week...
<bryce> hey while you're waiting, there was an email on u-d-d that you'd be best to answer - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-October/005931.html
<bryce> I can pass a reply along if you don't want to sub to the list (it's kind of a noisy list)
<wgrant> bryce: I'm subscribed, but don't normally keep up to date.
<wgrant> I bet he added the options to the Synaptics part of the fdi file rather than the ALPS one.
<wgrant> I'll reply shortly.
<wgrant> Thanks for pointing it out.
<bryce> great thanks
<wgrant> Still segfaults.
<wgrant> It must be a server-side change, I think.
<wgrant> The last updates in the amd64 chroot in which I'm testing were on the 11th, and I've only upgraded libxi6 and xinput since...
<wgrant> In fact, the last updates were the day I created the chroot, which means that same set of packages was working fine after that Atom size issue was fixed.
<wgrant> So it's not the client.
<wgrant> Ah, bug #283921
<ubottu> Bug 283921 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/283921 is private
<bryce> ew
<bryce> (private bugs ftl)
<wgrant> valgrind reports the same sort of stuff and dies similarly on a request that works, however.
<bryce> wgrant: I de-privated it
<wgrant> Those bad writes aren't healthy, even if they don't kill it in most cases...
<wgrant> And those don't happen on i386... so it's something like the same problem.
<wgrant> They're always of size 8... very suspicious...
 * wgrant will poke it after lunch.
<wgrant> You know, I bet it was http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/proto/inputproto/diff/XIproto.h?id=36c8a6f3faf56a8f8ca31455812c9132b379b1b3 (which we don't have)
<bryce> mm
<wgrant> AHA
<wgrant> (intrepid-amd64)root@fisto:/home/fujitsu/libxi-1.1.3# xinput list-props 3
<wgrant> Device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad': Device Enabled:		1 Synaptics Edges:		1632, 0, 5312, 0 Synaptics Finger:		25, 0, 30
<wgrant> It works.
<bryce> \o/
<wgrant> And the moral of the story is that defines suck.
<bryce> the hardest bugs always seem to end up being 1-line fixes
<wgrant> Now to work out what needs to be rebuilt...
<wgrant> libxi, at least.
<wgrant> bryce: It appears that only 5 uploads can have been affected by that bug.
<bryce> not bad
<wgrant> libxi, xorg-server, gnome-control-center, xf86-input-evtouch and xserver-xorg-input-evdev.
<wgrant> Nothing else uploaded since includes XIproto.h or anything else that includes it. 
<tjaalton> huh, I thought we had that already
<tjaalton> since wasn't that what made properties work on amd64?
<tjaalton> or, not fail for some
<tjaalton> oh sorry, it's undef, not the #define Atom CARD32 -change
<wgrant> tjaalton: Yes, so it's causing the opposite problem now.
<wgrant> I'm stupid, basically. I initially fixed it by replacing the Atoms in XIproto.h with CARD32s. I tested that thoroughly. But then upstream fixed it with #define Atom CARD32, so I did too. I then only did basic property getting/setting testing, and didn't try to list them again...
<tjaalton> don't worry, it's trivial to fix now
<wgrant> It's trivial to fix the header, sure.
<wgrant> But I had to script a grep through 300 packages to set what was going to need to be rebuilt.
<wgrant> It turns out to be these: https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive
<tjaalton> hum, ok
<bryce> hey tjaalton
<bryce> I've got a patch for 261977, let me post t
<bryce> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18655616/xorg-server_1.5.2-1ubuntu6.debdiff
<wgrant> bryce: I like your regression potential mitigation strategy for -synaptics.
<wgrant> You left the patch out of debian/patches/series...
<bryce> doh!
<wgrant> It'll need another upload once x11proto-input is fixed, anyway.
<bryce> I'll prep a debdiff to fix, sorry about that
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bryce> ping me when you want the timing is right to upload it and I'll  put it in
<wgrant> I'll need to convince somebody to let x11proto-input in first.
<bryce> lp #?
<tjaalton> bryce: hey, cool, I'll read it through
<wgrant> Bug #283921 is the main symptom, but there's no debdiff attached. I'll generate one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283921 in xinput "xinput crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283921
<bryce> ok
<wgrant> LP's package diffing is braindead. Why won't it diff from primary as well as the old version in my PPA!?
<tjaalton> bryce: looks good. for completeness sake it could check the system like later in the file (can't check the function now), but since we don't support !*x86 that doesn't matter much
<tjaalton> bah, cheese can't find my camera, daughter disappointed
<bryce> tjaalton: can do - it'd be helpful though first to just verify it does solve the bug
<tjaalton> bryce: sure
<wgrant> bryce: See the debdiff on bug #283921. All functionality tested with i386/amd64 clients and i386 server.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283921 in xinput "xinput crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283921
<tjaalton> hmm, looks like the gstreamer default video input device is wrong
<tjaalton> should be v4l2
<tjaalton> strange, mouse scroll changes the desktop even when the cursor is on some gtk-based progs
<wgrant> tjaalton: I noticed that, and presumed it was a feature.
<wgrant> Albeit an annoying one.
<wgrant> And it's only on some widgets, AFAICT.
<tjaalton> likely so
<tjaalton> but anywhere on the cheese window, for instance
<bryce> wgrant: with the x11proto-input debdiff, is that a complete fix for 283921 or a partial fix?
<wgrant> bryce: It will several no-change rebuilds afterwards.
<wgrant> +require
<bryce> ok
<wgrant> The changes are all in my PPA, but the rest are just rebuilds.
<elmargol> any ideas what temperatures are ok for a GeForce Go 7900 GS?
<wgrant> None - it's an nvidia card, so it is implicitly unOK.
<elmargol> I agree nvidia sucks bigtime
<elmargol> I'm nor sure what my problem is a) The fan starts to late or b) the memory gets unstable if the card gets hot
<elmargol> or c) the powermixer has a bug an clocks the memory wrong
<bryce> wgrant: uploaded x11proto-input
<wgrant> bryce: Great, thanks.
<wgrant> I really need to get myself some amd64 hardware at some point.
<elmargol> uhh there is a dell laptop controll daemon :D
<wgrant> For controlling what?
<elmargol> the fan
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> bryce: I suppose you don't want debdiffs for the rebuilds?
<bryce> wgrant: probably no need
<bryce> tjaalton: philip langdale of VMWare fixed -vmmouse for input-hotplug
<bryce> tjaalton: bugs 248521 and 285305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248521 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "vmmouse seems to register incorrect x,y values for mouseclick" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285305 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "vmmouse doesn't work with input hotplug" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285305
<bryce> for 248521, the new upstream version just had one patch so I've packaged it and uploaded it
<bryce> but 285305 is to add a hal fdi file.  If you have time could you look at that one?
<bryce> (or if we need to bug pitti about it, let me know)
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, read the bug. I don't know why it would need a callout script, just setting the driver in the fdi should work
<tjaalton> I'll add that to the bug
<bryce> ok
<tjaalton> ah, running vmmouse_detect is the reason
<tjaalton> he also mailed xorg@ about it
 * wgrant saw that.
<wgrant> Wasn't he saying that it only worked for USB?
<tjaalton> with evdev, this is needed for PS/2 emulation
<tjaalton> bryce: so, including the fdi file and callout-script to the package would fix both issues
<tjaalton> the script could go in /usr/lib/hal like debian-setup-keyboard
<bryce> sounds good
<bryce> wgrant: your builds should all be in now, assuming I did them right.  Can you doublecheck later on that they all got through okay, and let me know otherwise?
<bryce> ok, I'm too tired.  --> bed.  night
<wgrant> bryce: Thanks a lot! Night.
<tjaalton> night!
<elmargol> tseliot: did you see my comment?
<tseliot> elmargol: yes, I did
<tseliot> but it's not something I can fix
<tseliot> only NVIDIA can
<elmargol> tseliot: well nvidia does not care
<elmargol> tseliot: do you know a tool to control the gpu fan?
<tseliot> elmargol: try nvclock
 * munckfish rolls up sleeves to work on bug 281610 (and cries)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281610 in ubuntu-ps3-port "[regression, intrepid] Xorg servers broken "No core keyboard" and "failed to initialize core devices"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281610
<tjaalton> how do you install a ps3 nowadays?
<tjaalton> I've got one to try
<tjaalton> I'll ask upstream
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<Q-FUNK> how soon can we get around uploading the new geode to hardy-updates and close bug #255991 for good?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255991 in xserver-xorg-video-geode "xf86-video-geode:  DDC probing broken on GX2/CS5535 since 2.9.0 (patch)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255991
<tjaalton> is it in -proposed?
<Q-FUNK> it
<Q-FUNK> it's never been uploaded
<Q-FUNK> bryce had submited a debdiff and pitti approved it
<Q-FUNK> an actual package just needs to be produced and uploaded
<Q-FUNK> based on that diff
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> no patch system
<Q-FUNK> hm?
<tjaalton> should I apply the diff directly??
<Q-FUNK> I think that bryce didn't go as far as slicing his diff into a series of debian/patches
<tjaalton> no he didn't, but since it's your package you are welcome to do so :)
<Q-FUNK> but it would probably work to just throw the whole diff into debian/patches/ and enable the include for simple-patch.mk
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> lemme do that now, then we can uplaod
<tjaalton> don't forget the changelog, since you know the details
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> can I strip the extraneous debian/rules content too?
<Q-FUNK> there's duplicated lines that ended up there for no reason
<tjaalton> go for it
<wgrant> Grumble.
<wgrant> There is something still not entirely 64-bit safe there.
<wgrant> But it doesn't affect xinput, only syndaemon, so it's probably some header order issue...
<munckfish> tjaalton: you can install Ubuntu on PS3 from a daily cd takes about an 2 hours all in
<munckfish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<munckfish> Yesterdays was the first time for months I've been able to get all the way through an install
<munckfish> Unfortunately once installed the nightmare only begins
<munckfish> since last week everything changed
<munckfish> :D
<munckfish> tjaalton: I'm thinking of trying to do a git bisect between 1.5.1-1ubuntu2 and 1.5.1-1ubuntu3, do think that's a good first step ?
<munckfish> Or is there other info we could collect first that may help us guess the problem?
<munckfish> s/problem/problems/
<munckfish> Seems like there's two issues here: graphics and input, not sure if they're separate problems.
<tjaalton> I don't understand why it doesn't use evdev for the keyboard even with 1.5.1-1ubuntu2
<munckfish> tjaalton: it does use evdev
<tjaalton> a lesson for all; don't teach your daughter to play flash-games with an unstable platform
<munckfish> I just had to downgrade the xserver-xorg-input-evdev package to match with the 1.5.1-1ubuntu2 of the server
<tjaalton> no sound after suspend -> flash-games don't work -> disaster
<munckfish> ouch!
<munckfish> that's with Flash 10 on Intrepid?
<tjaalton> munckfish: well, I'll try to reproduce it
<tjaalton> yes
<munckfish> nightmare I was hoping flash was more stable in v10
<munckfish> :(
<munckfish> ho hum
<tjaalton> but the sound issue is some alsa trouble
<tjaalton> just that the flash game doesn't progress if there's no sound
<munckfish> tjaalton: if you decide to install to your PS3, you'll need a couple of workarounds to get to state where you can mess around with it
<tjaalton> ok, I'm all ears
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: debdiff and build log attached
<munckfish> bug 285231 - cjwatson fixed it last night I'm not sure it's on last nights daily build
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285231 in ubuntu-ps3-port "ps3-kboot fails to find rootfs so cannot boot system" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285231
<munckfish> basically if you can't boot that'll be why
<munckfish> next to stop usplash from hanging the system on boot (cries weeps)
<munckfish> you'll need to drop to a shell in kboot, remount the target partition and edit the bootloader config
<munckfish> best ping me when you get to that stage
<munckfish> just need to add in a "Recovery" boot config which boots with kernel parameter "single"
<wgrant> AH
<munckfish> then you can at least get to a root shell and start messing with X
<wgrant> Tracked down the synaptics 64-bit unsafeness issue.
<munckfish> all good fun!
<tjaalton> munckfish: heh, sounds like a lot of fun
<munckfish> Yeah and to think it was all working so nicely just a week ago
<munckfish> tjaalton: hmmm git bisect isn't going well
<munckfish> :(
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: ok, I'll look at it later
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: thanks!
<munckfish> it's landed me in commit 4e6cbd323854709ae00c44108c93ab6596151de2
<munckfish> with no debian/ dir, so I grabbed the debian dir from an earlier commit
<munckfish> but build is failing :(
<munckfish> dix/devices.c:99 error: 'XI_PROP_ENABLED' undeclared (first use ...
<tjaalton> you must have the latest properties-patch for the server
<jcristau> i'd just try to revert the 3 xkb commits between 1.5.1 and 1.5.2..
<tjaalton> so git-bisecting the ubuntu-branch probably doesn't work
<tjaalton> yeah, that could be it
<munckfish> right yes this is a nightmare with or without the debian dir, other deps are causing a pain the arse now
<munckfish> ok so I'll try to selectively revert different patches
<munckfish> jcristau: so that will deal with the keyboard issue, but I think need to deal with the no graphics at all issue first and that gets introduced in 1.5.3 as well I believe
<munckfish> duh
<munckfish> not 1.5.3
<munckfish> 1.5.1-1ububuntu3
 * munckfish slaps forehead
<wgrant> jcristau: That conditional redefinition of Atom depending on _XSERVER64's definedness just bit me. It's rather inconvenient!
<wgrant> There are some really strange things lurking in the depths of the X headers...
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: uploaded
<jcristau> wgrant: yeah, it's a mess
<wgrant> jcristau: -synaptics' config.h is included in both its driver and clients, and it includes xorg-server.h. Chaos ensues.
<jcristau> wgrant: hah. should probably have a separate config header for the clients, or something
<wgrant> For now I've worked around it in my PPA by wrapping the #include xorg-server.h in #ifndef SYNAPTICS_CLIENT_ONLY and defining those in the clients... but that's because I'm no good with autotools and can't work out how to do it properly.
<jcristau> yeah, that should work too
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: thanks!   can you post on the bug to show the upload has been done and close it?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> but it's only in proposed, so it's fix committed
<Q-FUNK> ah yes
<tjaalton> oops, bryce uploaded -evtouch when he meant to upload evdev
<tjaalton> and a wrong version at that
<tjaalton> -4 when we had -3ubuntu12 :)
<tjaalton> (-4build1 but still)
<tjaalton> well, ogra will fix it :)
<jcristau> shouldn't all of them have been XubuntuY instead of Xbuild1?
<wgrant> tjaalton: -evtouch was needed as well as -evdev.
<tjaalton> wgrant: how so?
<tjaalton> anyway, I think all the changes were dropped
<tjaalton> hmm, xorg-server 1.5.2-2build1
<wgrant> tjaalton: It built against the broken XIproto.h.
<tjaalton> I think xorg-server is busted as well
<wgrant> libxi too.
<wgrant> Just the versioning is wrong, but it's still a bit messy...
<Kano> hi, will u get new nv legacy drivers or not for release?
<tjaalton> Kano: there are no new legacy versions
<Kano> and what do you tell your users then ;)
<tjaalton> force them to nv
<Kano> nv does not work correctly, at least not for my nvidia 8800 gts 512
<Kano> when will the vesa override work?
<tjaalton> patch exists
<tjaalton> sorry, doesn't
<tjaalton> Kano: is there a bug about it, do you know?
<Kano> well not in lauchpad i guess, i told aaronp,but he said he has got no time for it
<tjaalton> I mean the xforcevesa not working
<tjaalton> wgrant: yep, the diff reveals that only the changelogs were modified
<Kano> tjaalton: if you did not add one, i only told it here
<wgrant> tjaalton: I checked them on LP and came to that same conclusion. Good.
<tjaalton> Kano: it might be filed already
<tjaalton> wgrant: now the question is, how to fix them :)
<wgrant> tjaalton: We can't until we merge from Debian.
<tjaalton> doesn't look like anyone has filed a bug about xforcevesa b0rkedness
<Kano> there are 20 bugs with xforcevesa...
<tjaalton> please tell me
<tjaalton> searching for it gave no results
 * wgrant wins.
<wgrant> I now have confirmation that syndaemon works without SHMConfig, even on amd64. Yay!
<tjaalton> hehe, bug 283979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283979 in xorg "I am having problems when I am typing anything the cursor moves and then I am typing in a different word.  What I mean is when typing I always have to be careful that I am not typing in another word.  IT HAPPENS A LOT.... I have tried to use the inset button but that doesn't work.  It mainly happens when I am emailing or when I am typing in word processor.  Can you please help me with this?  It is driving me nuts.  " [Und
<wgrant> What a summary.
<tjaalton> yep
<mnemo> if I have a BLAH.patch creating using git-format-patch, how can I apply that to a "apt-get source" tree? git-am won't work but I want to try this patch on the ubuntu version of this app
<jcristau> patch -p1
<tjaalton> Kano: so you have those 20 bug reports, please share them
<Kano> well i used the first search option
<Kano> but there is no specific bug against xserver-xorg with xforcevesa
<tjaalton> I get two bugs with 'xforcevesa'
<Kano> you can search on first page too
<tjaalton> what. first. page?
<Kano> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=xforcevesa
<tjaalton> right, so not searching the _bugs_
<tjaalton> and it also lists closed bugs
<tjaalton> but yes, no current ones filed
<tjaalton> now floorball ->
<mnemo> jcristau: thanks
<bryce_> bleah, I need to not do packaging until 2am
<bryce_> tjaalton: anything we can do to fix the version numbers?  I clearly wasn't thinking
<tjaalton> bryce_: hehe :)
<tjaalton> bryce_: well, maybe ask jcristau to release the versions, and we could merge them then. libxi has only received some packaging fixes which should be trivial, and xorg-server has one commit by lool (included in our package too)
<mnemo> bryce_: my G45 (desktop) machine current freezes directly after login and I now finally have some clues as to why
<mnemo> in fact I know a specific patch that makes EXA work for me
<mnemo> I've tried to apply this patch to ubuntu's intel-agp.ko and ti worked
<mnemo> the specific change that allows G45 to boot is this one:
<mnemo> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.c;h=f1fe7490131468b40c5817e232442026d9f8ff0d;hp=016fdf0623a4ce7b5f849efc8ab099a2c5026497;hb=2052746fc8397130c120f0194a89938b0b62b6cb;hpb=b34c87315b1a2822111fc8ef744ef504f9be2f85
<tjaalton> so it's a kernel bug?
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> file a bug on the kernel then
<bryce_> mnemo: cool, good work tracking that down
<mnemo> that change is VERY small and it's also "if its G45 then do blah" so maybe we can get it in?
<tjaalton> ask the kernel people
<mnemo> I will open a bug and nominate for intrepid and we'll see what happens
<bryce_> yeah, and also make sure to grab a kernel guy on irc, because I don't think there's much time left to get it in
<mnemo> true
<bryce_> nominating probably won't be sufficient at this point
<mnemo> ok
<bryce_> also (esp if you can't get a kernel guy), let the release managers know about it
<munckfish> hi still trying to get my head around bug 281610. Could someone gives me some tips as to where input device config actually gets into the xserver if not specified on the cli or xorg.conf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281610 in ubuntu-ps3-port "[regression, intrepid] Xorg servers broken "No core keyboard" and "failed to initialize core devices"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281610
<bryce_> like cjwatson, pitti, slangasek, or hobsee
<tjaalton> filed bug 285562 about the xforcevesa issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285562 in xorg "xforcevesa doesn't work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285562
<munckfish> I've been running gdb on xf86Config.c in checkCoreInputDevices but it just doesn't find any anywhere :(
<tjaalton> munckfish: have you tried reverting the three xkb related commits?
<munckfish> tjaalton: not yet, my build failed so I decided to grab the -dbg package and see if I could get any hints from that. I can revert those next.
<tjaalton> munckfish: please do, probably easier to get results that way
<munckfish> tjaalton: ok thx
<wgrant> tseliot: It seems that the dist-upgrader is commenting out the inputdevice sections, but not commenting out the lines in serverlayout. That causes problems.
<tseliot> wgrant: mvo wrote that script. From what I remember it should remove the entries in the serverlayout section too
<tseliot> I can talk to mvo again
<tseliot> wgrant: he didn't use my script that uses xkit because xkit removes comments (from sections) and doesn't comment things out
<wgrant> tseliot: Ah. I've seen at least two fairly sane reports of it on ubuntuforums.
<tseliot> wgrant: having the links to such reports would help
<wgrant> I'll see if I can find them again.
<tseliot> thanks
<wgrant> tseliot: Here's one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951659
<tseliot> ok
<wgrant> tjaalton: Shouldn't bug #285562 be High with an Intrepid task? Critical without an Intrepid task doesn't imply release-criticality.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285562 in xorg "xforcevesa doesn't work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285562
<tjaalton> wgrant: yep, milestone alone isn't enough I guess
<wgrant> tjaalton: Yep. There was an email about it a while ago.
<wgrant> Any idea how I make my joystick not be a mouse?
<wgrant> Even if I add it to the fdi file, it still breaks things.
<tjaalton> hrm
<tjaalton> how exactly does it break things? I keep hearing that a lot but I'm missing something
<wgrant> It it seems to scroll up. And up. And up.
<wgrant> I would xinput query-state it, but it's not easy!
<tjaalton> and there is no way to not let evdev grab them, at least no practical way (since they tend to have a input.keyboard capability)
<wgrant> What are other distros doing?
<tjaalton> launchpad is failing on me
<tjaalton> they don't care, or use input-hotplug?-)
<tjaalton> I'll check fedora
<wgrant> They don't use input-hotplug, you mean?
<tjaalton> haha
<tjaalton> they don't have -joystick
<tjaalton> I saw that earlier but forgot
<tjaalton> wgrant: right, not many distros do yet. fedora is one but I'm not aware of others
<tjaalton> besides us
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<tjaalton> duh, forgot that evdev refuses to use my joysticks
<wgrant> How!?
<tjaalton> (WW) Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB: Don't know how to use device
<tjaalton> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
<tjaalton> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB"
<tjaalton> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<wgrant> I wonder if we should try to harvest joystick names from xorg.conf.
<wgrant> tjaalton: I fixed that by adding it to the -joystick fdi file.
<tjaalton> yes, I don't have it installed atm
<tjaalton> rumblepad should be there already since I added it
<tjaalton> let's try with it
<wgrant>       <match key="info.product" contains="RumblePad">
<wgrant> Yep
<tjaalton> upstream master supports properties, but I sort of didn't care about it ;)
<wgrant> What do the properties allow?
<wgrant> This whole stack should be fairly nice for Jaunty, I must say.
<tjaalton> "Set type_name to XI_JOYSTICK. Let's not claim we are XI_MOUSE."
<tjaalton> I wonder if that would help
<tjaalton> should be yes
<wgrant> I tried that, but it's not actually defined anywhere.
<wgrant> And I don't think much uses the type at the moment.
<wgrant> synaptics only just started reporting itself as XI_TOUCHPAD within the last few months.
<tjaalton> ok, so with joystick it moves the mouse now
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Must be evdev being stupid.
<tjaalton> it's stupid only with evdev?
<wgrant> joystick hasn't traditionally performed mouse actions, so it must be evdev.
<tjaalton> not according to the log
<tjaalton> but:
<tjaalton> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB" (type: MOUSE)
<wgrant> I think that's fine.
<tjaalton> I mean that there's no evidence that evdev is handling it
<wgrant> Oh, indeed. There was for the failure when it wasn't in the fdi file, but you're right...
<wgrant> (**) Microsoft SideWinder Precision 2 Joystick: always reports core events
<wgrant> Shouldn't it not be doing that?
<tjaalton> there was a time when I was able to crash the server with this thing, and then evdev was handling it
<tjaalton> (**) Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB: always reports core events
<wgrant> What is the internal difference between a joystick and mouse?
<tjaalton> that's a good question, I don't know
<tjaalton> but there was a discussion about the patches a while ago on xorg@
<wgrant> tjaalton: I'm eating now, but try setting StartMouseEnabled to false in the fdi file.
<wgrant> It's exposed through properties now.
<tjaalton> wgrant: yep, that did the trick
<wgrant> tjaalton: I wonder why it's changed.
<wgrant> The option was added in January, but the default was TRUE before AFAICT.
<tjaalton> hm
<wgrant> I wish I'd thought to try a joystick earlier
<wgrant> I wonder which 64-bit-unsafeness bugs I'll find today.
<tjaalton> heh
<wgrant> One of the three was my fault, but still...
<wgrant> This joystick's axes are behaving decidedly mouselike
<wgrant> ie. only valuators 0 and 1 have values, only button 1, 2, 3 work.
<wgrant> The working valuators are also relative.
<wgrant> And affected by more than one real axis.
<wgrant> How odd.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> X didn't like me dropping a copy of -joystick master over the top of the old driver...
<wgrant> It crashed and hardlocked before I released enter!
<tjaalton> that's to be expected
<tjaalton> don't remember anymore how to prevent that from happening
<tjaalton> some option for cp or so
<wgrant> It is behaving exactly like a mouse now.
<wgrant> I can perform appropriate clicks with the first three buttons, drag, etc.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> The throttle scrolls, too.
<jcristau> tjaalton: --remove-destination
<wgrant> jcristau: Thanks.
<jcristau> otherwise you're truncating and modifying the file the server has mapped, which doesn't work too well :)
<wgrant> Indeed.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-19
<tjaalton> yep, that was it
 * wgrant thinks that X people need to sleep better.
 * tseliot agrees with wgrant :-P
 * tjaalton thinks sleeping is overrated
<tjaalton> hm, no munckfish
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-12
<alex_mayorga> Can you help me or point me to the right document, I have a problem when switching users and trying to back to the first one the screen goes blank and never recovers
<bdmurray> Are there any known issues with the Beta CD and a nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]?
<alex_mayorga> know issues with brightness levels reseting themselves on laptops with karmic?
<tormod> bryce, I wonder about the kwin mesa crash, shouldn't we upload a quick revert-patch while waiting for the real fix?
<bryce> tormod, good point
<bryce> tormod, any word from upstream on it so far?
<tormod> you saw maybe I pinged agd5f about it now, he hadn't looked at it (more)
<tormod> a quickfix would be courteous towards the KDE crowd :)
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-13
<BoNiTo> hi
<BoNiTo> I need some help :)
<BoNiTo> I installed ubuntu-x-swat repository trying to fix the flickering or my video card
<BoNiTo> now it just dump me to the text login screen
<BoNiTo> some1 know if I can ppa-purge this repository?
<apw> tseliot, i seem to be having trouble with the dell 10v dead area stuff
<apw> its doesn't seem to be taking my area thingy, has anything changed there?
<apw> yeah feels like its not longer a feature
<apw> could we have lost the patch?
<apw> tseliot, user error ... that 8 is an input channel and mine have randomly moved about today
<tseliot> apw: the patch should be there. Did you execute the xinput command in a script (pointing to device 8)?
<apw> yeah i used 8, which its not now, its 6, but that command takes the name as text, much better
<tseliot> right
<apw> tseliot, bryce, either of you got any bluetooth keyboards/mice ?  considering some fixes for them as they apparently appear but never dissappear and fill the X device slots ...
<apw> so wondering if either of you have stuff you could test the proposed fixes with?
<tseliot> apw: sorry, I don't have any
<apw> damn i was hoping you of all people might have
<tseliot> let's wait for bryce
<tseliot> tjaalton: do you have one? ^^
<tjaalton> tseliot: nope..
<tseliot> ok, thanks anyway
<tjaalton> should get one for my ps3 though
<Ng> so if you'd been dragging a window around with alt-button1 and X got a bit confused and kept that pointer and wouldn't let you click on anything, what would you do? :)
<Ng> your available tools are a terminal and/or a console :)
<Ng> it appears to persist across suspending
<apw> try hitting all the meta keys, crtl, alt etc to make sure they are all released
<Ng> no joy :/
<jcristau> sounds like the window manager getting confused and not releasing a grab
<Ng> jcristau: another interesting idea. bouncing compiz in the face didn't help (although maybe it wouldn't)
<bryce> no bluetooth gear myself
<bryce> jbarnes, mind taking a look at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24383 ?   It's our one last release-important X bug on -intel
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24383 in Driver/intel "[KMS] Black screen when xserver is reset (KDE logout)" [Normal,New]
<bryce> there's a patch for it, however I don't want to include it without upstream's review
<jbarnes> sounds like the regen bug?
<jbarnes> oh hm yeah the patch makes some sense
<jbarnes> bryce: I'll push that patch upstream
<jbarnes> feel free to include it
<bryce> jbarnes, excellent thanks
<jcristau> jbarnes: maybe cherry-pick to 2.9 as well?
<jbarnes> jcristau: sure I guess that makes sense
<rickspencer3> bryce, hi, have all three of those radeon bugs been resolved now?
<bryce> rickspencer3, 2 of them have.  Need to check in on the 3rd
<rickspencer3> is the third one for that ancient chip?
<bryce> rickspencer3, aforementioned discussion is regarding the KDE/X bug listed on your karmic status page; fix was taken upstream so I'm uploading it presently.  :-)
<bryce> rickspencer3, that's right
<rickspencer3> so is the last bug a ship stopper?
<bryce> rickspencer3, also I took a look at his configuration closer and it's a bit non-standard so I'm having him create a cleaner test environment to re-verify.  I'll follow up.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so, seems that there are no further issues?
<bryce> not in my opinion
<rickspencer3> and xorg stack is more or less in the can, modulo this upload that you would be dong if I weren't pestering you for status?
<bryce> there are still some bugs that people are passionate about, but to be honest I think people have some widely varying ideas of what constitutes "show stopper" 
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> are these bugs new due to the mesa update, or unrelated?
<bryce> oh completely unrelated
<rickspencer3> well then
<rickspencer3> that's just normal "fix bugs in priority order" work
<bryce> most of these that I'm looking at right now are long-standing issues that have had patches posted to them in recent months, that I just hadn't had time to review before now
<bryce> right
<rickspencer3> alrighty, talk to you later
<bryce> I'm just harvesting targets of opportunity that look safe
<rickspencer3> righto
<bryce> rickspencer3, great, cya
<rickspencer3> sounds great
<ilmari> huh, X eats 100% CPU and can't switch VTs when started before acpid
<jcristau> it has nothing to do with acpid.
<ilmari> restarting X after acpid has started or adding "and started acpid" to the gdm upstart job fixes it
<jcristau> it still has nothing to do with acpid.
<ilmari> might be something else that it needs to wait for
<jcristau> that's bug 439138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in cryptsetup "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138
<ilmari> cryptsetup?
<ilmari> ah
<ilmari> okay, but X still complains about not being able to open acpid.socket
<ilmari> (if gdm is started before acpid, that is)
<ilmari> what does X not being able to open ACPI affect?
<jcristau> nothing
<jcristau> well it generates wrong impressions like yours that it matters
<ilmari> why does it try to open acpi or apm then?
<Afzal> hi! need help for nouveau-kernel-source & xserver-xorg-video-nouveau in my newly upgraded ubuntu9.10
<Afzal> any suggestion  is appreciated
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-14
<tseliot> apw: what value do you use for the MovementBottomEdgeArea or whatever is called of your touchpad
<tseliot> ?
<apw> 4100 i think
<apw> are we aiming to get that to happen magically ... its pretty annoying
<apw> xinput set-int-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Synaptics Area" 32 0 0 0 4100
<apw> tseliot, ^^
<tseliot> apw: yep, this is why I asked
<hyperair> speaking of touchpads, for some reason, my bottom left corner has become trigger for circular scrolling that scrolls horizontally
<hyperair> not that i'm complaining or anything, but isn't there documentation about this?
<hyperair> it seems like an unexpected and welcome feature that's undocumented and may have been the result of some bug or other
<tseliot> hyperair: circular scrolling? Isn't that disabled by default?
<hyperair> yes it is
<hyperair> (i wish it were enabled by default though)
<hyperair> or at least some way of configuring it in gnome
<hyperair> i've got circular scrolling explicitly enabled in an fdi file here
<tseliot> a UI should be available for Lucid
<hyperair> that's nice
<hyperair> while that's done, i think it'd also be awesome to enable middle button configuration for both mouse and touchpad
<hyperair> in particular, my use case is middle button emulation for touchpad but not mouse
<hyperair> bunch of fdis to handle that
<jcristau> doesn't the gnome pointing device stuff handle those things?
<tseliot> that depends on the gnome-settings-daemon
<jcristau> ah..
<mac_v> tormod: hi... regarding comment > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/436546/comments/6  i'm on x-updates ppa.. how do i revert to the karmic mesa? doesnt the x-updates have the fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436546 in cairo-dock-core "X crashes when using compiz cube and cairo-dock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tormod> mac_v: ppa-purge
<tormod> mac_v: x-updates does not have the fix, because it is just upstream, packaged
<tormod> mac_v: there hasn't been an upstream fix yet
<mac_v> tormod: isnt the ppa purge only for edgers?
<mac_v> rather from edgers ppa
<tormod> mac_v: no it purges any ppa you specify
<tormod> mac_v you can also use apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION or PACKAGE/karmic
<mac_v> tormod: is the ppa purge available only from the edgers ppa?... i cant seem to find it
<tormod> mac_v: yes it's only there ATM
<mac_v> ah... thanks. will do
<tormod> reminds me I have been working on it and I should publish a new version
<tormod> can't believe they're so slow fixing that mesa crasher upstream though. it's crashed, regression, and in the 7.6.1 release
<tormod> *crasher
<mac_v> tormod: its crashing even when i switch windows a tad faster :/   
<tormod> guess it doesn't help that the guy who wrote that code seems to have vanished
<mac_v> lol
<tormod> mac_v: it crashes with the new karmic packages?
<mac_v> tormod: no , the x-updated one..
<tormod> oh good :)
<mac_v> havent yet ,switched to karmic packages
<tseliot> apw: the next revision (i.e. ubuntu7) of synaptics will have that option set to 4100 by default. Just FYI
<apw> tseliot, cool, is that just for dell 10v, presume so
<tseliot> apw: yes, it's just for 2 models
<apw> very cool
<tseliot> :-)
<mac_v> hmm , the ppa purge wasnt very useful for x-updates... how do i revert the x-updates packages all at once? is apt-get for the individual packages the only option?
<mac_v> bryce_: any suggestions? ^ how to revert from x-updates back to karmic packages
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-15
<bryce_> jbarnes, there's a perf regression on -intel 2.9.0 - bug 24537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24537 in courier "courier-imap-ssl: 2004-10-24 Testing update causes imap ssl to cease working (dup-of: 24551)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24551 in courier "Courier IMAP SSL broken after update" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24551
<jbarnes> bryce_: sounds like fun...
<dmandell> bryce_: Is there anything in particular you'd like me to do to further diagnose the problem?
<dmandell> Are you able to reproduce it yourself?
<bryce_> dmandell, since you know that version 2.8.1 works, this suggests that git bisection would be effective at narrowing in on which change introduced the regression
<bryce_> dmandell, if you're game I can give you a link on how to do this
<bryce_> (it'll require rebuilding -intel and a series of X restarts)
<dmandell> bryce_:  Sure, the caveat is that I'm unavailable until about 10pm tonight because I have an art class.
<dmandell> If you want to email me instructions on what I need to do, I'd be glad to do it once I get home.
<bryce_> dmandell, ok, I'll be around then, give me a ping
<bryce_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bisecting
<dmandell> Let me take a look at it quickly and see if I have any questions.
<dmandell> How much of a pain will it be to get everything back to normal once I'm done?
<dmandell> I use the laptop for work, so it would need to be available for my use tomorrow during the day.
<bryce_> dmandell, should be a matter of just reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dmandell> Ok, cool.
<ScottK> Since the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel I've been having trouble with screen locks on my Dell Latitude D430 (this is on Kubuntu Karmic).  For other reasons ubuntu-bug is broken on KDE right now, so I'll report the bug tomorrow.  Currently every time I close the lid and the screen blanks it will not come back on.
<bryce_> ScottK, um... that is the patch that you'd asked me to put in earlier.  Have you changed your mind?  ;-)
<tseliot> bryce_: I've marked bug #365943 as fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365943
<bryce_> thanks
<bryce_> tseliot, I made a list of X packages with patches and have been going through and reviewing them the past few days
<tseliot> bryce_: excellent
<bryce_> tseliot, I noticed a number of bugs in -synaptics, -nvidia, and -evdev where you had done a patch, or someone else had done one and you commented, but it was a bit ambiguous whether I should pull the patch or wait
<bryce_> so mostly I opted for the latter
<bryce_> it would be great if in LL we could get all those resolved
<bryce_> tseliot, if you were to update the bug reports and simply say, "please pull this patch" then I could take care of the rest
<bryce_> tseliot, if you will be at UDS, I bet you and I could just spend an hour and go through them all.  Will you be at Dallas?
<tseliot> bryce_: do you have any bug numbers I can have a look at?
<bryce_> sure
<bryce_> one sec
<tseliot> bryce_: no, unfortunately I won't be there (personal reasons) but I'll participate from home
<bryce_> tseliot, http://people.canonical.com/~bryce/patches.html
<bryce_> I've whittled that list down from what it was but it's still longer than it should be
<tseliot> bryce_: nice
<bryce_> tseliot, if a bug report is still valid, but the patch that was attached to it is not valid, what I've been doing is editing the attachment and remove the [x] patch checkmark.  That's sufficient to get it off this list.
<bryce_> tjaalton, ^^ you might find this report of interest as well
<tseliot> bryce_: ah, ok so removing a patch will do it
<bryce_> btw the list does not update itself automatically (at least not yet), due to the huge number of bugs it has to process.  But I can update it manually as needed.
<tseliot> good to know. It's still better than having to look for patches manually on launchpad
<bryce_> yeah it is good for finding patches in packages I don't often look at
<ScottK> bryce_: Maybe.
<ScottK> It may be something else because it only seems to be after lid close/open.
<bryce_> ScottK, try downgrading to the previous -intel and reproducing
<ScottK> bryce_: I will.
<ScottK> bryce_: I'll be offline most of today, so I'll report back tonight.
<bryce_> ScottK, as you wish
<CShadowRun> i just confirmed and added a workaround for my first ubuntu-x bug \o/
<apw> tseliot, which of the settings daemon and the config deamon are responsible for suspend initiation?
<tseliot> apw: what are you trying to do?
<apw> find out who to blame if one suspends on ac then removes ac and resumes then the machine resuspends ... from the pm-utils logs it is being asked to suspend 2x times
<apw> so its something above pm-utils i want to blame for the bug :)
<apw> perhaps devicekit-power 
<tseliot> apw: it could be. You might want to ask pitti about it
<apw> tseliot, yeah thanks
<tseliot> np
<superm1> apw, ah that's the scenario that's causing it?  it's been annoying the heck out of me, but seemed so "random"! :)
<apw> yeha was random to me also ... but someone on a kernel bug worked out the 100% trigger
<apw> very very rare 1 in 20
<apw> now i can get it all the time :)
<apw> tseliot, confirming your dell 10v dead strip of touchpad is applying auto now
<tseliot> apw: great, it's good to know that it works well
<apw> superm1, that double suspend is bug #425411 ... working it with pitti
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425411 in devicekit-power "Computer suspends immediately after resuming if power is unplugged while suspended" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425411
<superm1> cool thanks
<tjaalton> bug 452296.. wtf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452296 in xorg "GLX 1.3 is not supported for bugs.freedesktop.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452296
<jcristau> pointless bug of the day
<tjaalton> something like that
<ScottK> bryce_: Intel driver is off the hook.  I downgraded and still had the problem.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<tormod> bryce: mesa: I wonder how you got 109_revert-dma-reuse.patch to apply :) it patches the same file 4 times through symlinks. I am not sure quilt is good at symlinks.
<tormod> oh I get it, because I am trying on git tree with symlinks, and the orig.tar.gz has already dereferenced them
<bryce_> tormod, right yeah that was a pain
<tormod> confused the hell out of me for a while !
<bryce_> I had to hand-edit the patch to remove the stuff for the symlinked files
<bryce_> dunno if there's an easier way
<tormod> well you had to add the stuff, not remove, right?
<bryce_> I had to remove, otherwise the patch didn't apply
<tormod> to apply on a git tree yes, but in the diff.gz patch it needs to be four-fold
<tormod> I added this patch to the x-updates snapshot, seems like upstream are not exactly rushing to fix this
<bryce_> do we need to fix the patch in karmic?
<tormod> bryce_, no it is fine, it is four-fold -> works with orig.tar.gz
<bryce_> ok cool
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-16
<quentusrex> Can I have some help with a high cpu usage bug I've found?
<quentusrex> I have a print screen that will help
<quentusrex> http://imgur.com/UKPEP
<quentusrex> Basically X, and the dbux-daemon are using HUGE amounts of cpu....
<quentusrex> xchat and pidgin are running, but I'm getting ~1.80 load when they are idling....
<quentusrex> with ~30% cpu usages on each of the 4 cores....
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-17
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Powerplay support is still not shipped with the Radeon driver.
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-18
<CShadowRun> Anyone here happen to know if flashing an Asus EN8800GT with an EVGA bios would cause explosions?
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-18
<bryceh> yes
<simar> Hey how can I determine that what graphics driver I'm using nv vesa or nvidia
<simar> or noveau
<tjaalton> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<simar> tjaalton, ya I both the nv neva listed in Load Module
<simar> see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9990275#post9990275
<simar> tjaalton, If you can me i'm trying to get you as close to problem as possible here's another link
<simar> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2156321&postcount=47
<simar> does anyone know which driver maverick uses by default?
<tjaalton> it tries several as you can see
<tjaalton> none of them work on the vaios
<tjaalton> well, it tries nv and vesa
<simar> tjaalton, but still i have a working display in karmic with this log file .. but it goes off if i upgrade to lucid
<tjaalton> erm, no. the xserver fails and there's no way that logfile is from a working setup
<simar> tjaalton, but it is indeed..
<tjaalton> no it isn't
<simar> hey my live installation in a pendrive is not booting up.. Is there a way that I can enter a recovery mode like we have when we install ubuntu in hard disk.??
<simar> tjaalton, could you help in this matter?
<tjaalton> simar: sorry, can't. try asking on #ubuntu-installer
<simar> tjaalton, ok thanks
<vish> Sarvatt¦ hi, i think the fix for this is causing the problem :(   http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26302  this is not yet in upstream kernel as mentioned in the last comment..  re: Bug 652934
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 652934 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[RV515] Guest session causes screen to flicker violently and session is unusable (affects: 2) (heat: 324)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652934
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 26302 in Driver/Radeon "[M7 LW] desktop runs out of video memory on ATI Radeon Mobility 7500" [Major,New]
<vish> i'v nearly narrowed down the kernel, I'm still yet to test the kernel 32-19.28 , and -18.27 /again/ to fully confirm it again...
<ilmari> after I upgraded to maverick, the stripy background on http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/ is causing terrible flicker on my laptop LCD
<ilmari> thinkpad x201s, core i7/arrandale graphics
<ripps> How stable is Xorg and the -ati driver in xorg-edgers right now?
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-19
<Sarvatt> hmm haven't seen that before (output at the end) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57782879/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.mesa_7.10.0%2Bgit20101017.98b3f274-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz 
<RAOF> Hey, cool.
<RAOF> We've got some 64bit cleanliness detection going on.
<RAOF> Of course, 64bit cleanliness is not exactly the worst problem pipe_i965 has :)
<bjsnider> do the built-in graphics on the corei chips work with any distros right now?
<RAOF> bjsnider: They work with 10.10 just fine.
<RAOF> (FSVO just fine, obviosuly)
<RAOF> Hey, cool.  Did you know it's possible to get the hardware cursor to hang around at the VT sometimes? :)
<ilmari> bjsnider: for me (core i7) they work better on 10.04 than 10.10
<ilmari> 10.10 has annoying flicker (on a laptop lcd!) with dark stripy patterns
<ilmari> like the background on bbc.co.uk/iplayer
<lyhana8> please patch is to be done on fglrx kernel module to compile again on kernels with CVE-2010-3081 fixed
<ubot4> lyhana8: The compat_alloc_user_space functions in include/asm/compat.h files in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36-rc4-git2 on 64-bit platforms do not properly allocate the userspace memory required for the 32-bit compatibility layer, which allows local users to gain privileges by leveraging the ability of the compat_mc_getsockopt function (aka the MCAST_MSFILTER getsockopt support) to control a certain length value, related to a "stack pointer unde
<lyhana8> need for ubuntu 10.04
<Sarvatt> lyhana8: do you have lucid-updates disabled or something? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-September/011740.html
<lyhana8> Sarvatt: I'm on Linux Mint
<jcristau> then you should probably talk to linux mint people..
<lyhana8> Sarvatt: it's a ubuntu-based (10,04)
<tjaalton> lyhana8: so you ask the mint people to pull that update from lucid
<lyhana8> tjaalton: it's fine, they use Ubuntu repo in addition to their own
<lyhana8> my problem was that install the fglrx driver trigger this error: http://pastebin.com/3QbWsruq
<lyhana8> see my Xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/mNdEsHLg
<tseliot> as I said in #ubuntu-kernel, it's not the same problem
<Sarvatt> looks like you have switchable graphics and need to set it to use the discrete in your bios
<bjsnider> not all bios has that switch
<domi007> hello everyone
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mouse anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea?
<domi007> anyone here?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, i hope you will also add natty packages to edgers ppa :-)
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-20
<Sarvatt> i guess uploading 88 packages when there is a 16 hour queue doesn't help anything, will have to start adding natty later
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-21
<Sarvatt> hmm, wonder if there is a way to use vga=ask for the first boot after a blob is installed, record the mode picked then use that for later boots
<Sarvatt> "We have no plans at this time to add framebuffer console support to the driver. We recommend that you use Xorg if you want to use graphics." yay nvidia
 * Sarvatt misses xsplash
<tseliot> :/
<tseliot> Sarvatt: but it should work if we use the vga16fb module
<tseliot> as we have a plugin for that in plymouth
<Sarvatt> people just complain about how ugly it is then though, can't win
<tseliot> I know but it's better than the text plugin
<Sarvatt> vesafb is loading too late for some people in maverick it looks like
<Sarvatt> no /dev/fb0 when plymouth is starting so it falls back to text in these logs
<tseliot> furthermore vesafb means broken/unreliable suspend & resume
<tseliot> ah
<Sarvatt> err vesafb didnt even load at all http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56950180/BootDmesg.txt
<jcristau> how often do people boot to care about how it looks?
<Sarvatt> thats how I feel about it but it's kind of ridiculous how many complaints there are about it. boots are so fast now i think it would look nice just being all black even
<tseliot> yes, and even with radeon I see the bootsplash for about 2-4 seconds
<bjsnider> boots would be faster without the arbitrary 10 second timeout in ubuntu's grub
<tjaalton> only if you have $otheros installed
<bjsnider> just a black screen for 30 seconds would leave users asking what is going on
<tjaalton> it doesn't show the menu if ubuntu is all you have
<bjsnider> but it does have the 10 second timeout
<tjaalton> the grub timeout is ~3s iirc
<tjaalton> uh, seems it's back to ten with grub2
<bjsnider> and why 10?
<tjaalton> maybe upstream default
<bjsnider> very conservative though
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-22
<RAOF> bjsnider: I don't have a grub 2 timeout at all, and this is a default install.  It's occasionally annoying.
<Sarvatt> yeah its only shown by default if you have more than one OS
<RAOF> And if it's not shown, then there's no timeout.
<bjsnider> that's not what happened when i clean installed lucid
<bjsnider> RAOF, the setting is in /etc/default/grub, if you want to change it
<RAOF> bjsnider: Oh, I know.  It's not *that* annoying.
<bjsnider> just had a long chat with the gnome developers. there's a lot of acrimony between them and canonical. gnome-shell and unity appear almost the same in terms of look and feel, and even the underlying code. and i am not sure why two groups are working on desktop shells that are so imilar
<RAOF> Although I haven't brosed it recently, I don't think the underlying code is particularly similar, outside of the architecture of “desktop-shell in mutter plugin”.
<bjsnider> RAOF, you know what unity currently looks like, right?
<RAOF> Yes, I do indeed.
<bjsnider> i was just looking at the screenshots in ryan paul's article on ars today, that's how i know
<bjsnider> here's the latest gnome-shell mockup:
<bjsnider> http://blogs.gnome.org/fmuellner/files/2010/10/Pantallazo.png
<RAOF> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing there.
<bjsnider> that's gnome-shell with a few open windows in a desktop in overview
<bjsnider> libv, i see there's been a lot of openchrome development recently
<bjsnider> "There hasn't even been any activity on the openchrome-devel mailing list since April of this year, which according to VIA is their "best friend" and where they plan to host much of this development work."
<lordofthenoobs> anybody out there?
<tjaalton> the truth is
<lordofthenoobs> the truth cant hold a good conversation though on account it has no fingers to type
<tjaalton> huh, no sense of humour..
<tseliot> tjaalton: I guess some people forgot about the X-Files ;)
<tjaalton> tseliot: or were born not-too-long-ago ;)
<tseliot> tjaalton: ouch, that makes me feel old now... :P
<tjaalton> yeah, join the crowd..
<tseliot> :D
<nigelb> X-files? what? where?
<tseliot> nice try ;)
<tjaalton> yeah, you have to do better than that :)
<libv> bjsnider: http://openchrome.org/trac/timeline
<libv> bjsnider: and the litle work that has been done in the last year was not exactly earthshattering
<libv> bjsnider: not that i should speak, all i do, now that i do pvr stuff, is pluck unichrome based hw off of ebay. seems i am pretty much the only person still interested in buying any via crap :)
<bjsnider> libv, i think "via" and "crap" are synonymous
<ScottK> There's a recommendation in a Debian bug to use "ServerArgsLocal=vt7 -br -nolisten tcp" with KDM instead of "ServerArgsLocal=vt7 -nr -nolisten tcp".  Man X doesn't cover -nr or -br.  Where whould I find these options documented?
 * ScottK would like to understand it and see if it might be related to a bug with similar symptoms I'm seeing in Kubuntu.
<jcristau> ScottK: Xserver(1) iirc
<ScottK> jcristau: Thanks.
<jcristau> -nr doesn't exist upstream or in debian
<jcristau> and it seems the ubuntu (well, fedora) patch adding it doesn't have a manpage bit
<ScottK> Lovely.
 * ScottK wonders what it does.
<jcristau> +    ErrorF("-nr                    create root window with no background\n");
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: thats for the seamless plymouth-X transition, a bit more description of it here: http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg-devel@lists.x.org/msg09360.html
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Thanks.
<Sarvatt> slackware 14 without that is hitting the same problem without any of the copyfb stuff - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/call-for-testing-xorg-updates-20100830-a-829336/page8.html#post4115059
<Sarvatt> ScottK: any reason why you dont just make TerminateServer=true the default so it doesn't rely on server regen for logout while its getting tracked down? this seems to be a recurring problem
<jcristau> +1
<jcristau> i've suggested that to the debian kde people multiple times..
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/Hj6SzjP4
<ScottK> Sarvatt: I guess it depends on how long it's going to take.
<jcristau> regen is always going to be fragile
<jcristau> pretty much nobody tests it, it only affects kdm
<ScottK> Sarvatt and jcristau: The bug I was looking at was Bug 641712.  I was looking at Debian Bug #586540 and was wondering if there might be some relationship.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 641712 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick) (affects: 2) (heat: 112)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<ubot4`> Debian bug 586540 in kdm "kdm on initial start at kfreebsd bootup does not allow keyboard input" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/586540
<jcristau> oh, the race with getty
 * ScottK would love suggestions.
<jcristau> seems weird that it doesn't happen for the first user
<ScottK> First user provides the password to the installer, so it doesn't come up.
<Sarvatt> jcristau: intel does server regens now too so it's not just isolated to KDM as much anymore :(
<Sarvatt> after a gpu hang
<jcristau> oh.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, any idea what's going on here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2335524&postcount=14
<vish> Sarvatt¦ re: Bug #652934 , i'v confirmed that the problem is only since 2.6.32-19-generic #28-Ubuntu , how do i proceed? it seems that upstream has /just recently/ merged the patch into mainline too :(
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 652934 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[RV515] Guest session causes screen to flicker violently and session is unusable (affects: 2) (heat: 188)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652934
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: they are trying to run jockey-kde as root from a terminal (they need to use sudo jockey-text as their user instead if they want to do it that way), it'll show up fine in the gui once they have nvidia-common installed and reboot like they said they would
<Sarvatt> vish: reassigned it to linux, are you saying mainline daily kernels are giving the same behavior now too or you think it will because they merged it?
<Sarvatt> if its the former we need to upstream it
<vish> Sarvatt¦ my comment about it being 'merged in mainline too', was from reading Alex's comment http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26302
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 26302 in Driver/Radeon "[M7 LW] desktop runs out of video memory on ATI Radeon Mobility 7500" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<vish> Sarvatt¦ i'v now downloaded mainline .36 and am testing with that..
<vish> hehe, kernel bug! so need to actively try to test a lot more.. ;)
 * vish shakes fist at everyone else filing kernel bugs and overloading lp.. MY BUG IS MORE IMPORTANT! [jus cause i filed it] ;p  <pouts>
<Sarvatt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commit;h=160ae3be8d42701afc19cf71d6e0d2c0a6160e82
<vish> hmm..
<vish> yea that one..
<Sarvatt> yay CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--disable-accelerated-compositing" in /etc/chromium-browser/default makes scrolling usable again with html5 video
<bjsnider> accelerated compositing should be a good thing
<Sarvatt> apparently only on windows
<Sarvatt> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=59302 -- funny because I can reproduce it both with intel and the blob :)
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-23
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, there's a problem with the blob, and i'm wondering if it's just an oversight or intentional
<bryceh> vish, heh I can't even get kernel team attention on kernel bugs anymore myself...  ;-)
<soreau> Sarvatt: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=1a0d9324b3d9fd93e685066e0e5cea0611878c0d
<hyperair> hmm is there a way for X to automatically detect when a new display is plugged in and launch gnome-display-properties?
<jcristau> depends on the driver
#ubuntu-x 2010-10-24
<soreau> When trying to start a game fullscreen with xorg-edgers and gallium on rv350, I keep getting this xserver segfault with various games http://sprunge.us/ZVYi
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> anyone knows if r600g driver is already usable? what packages should I use?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-17
<nmpribeiro> hi there! can someone help me put x server allowing TCP connections please?
<nmpribeiro> tried the security/DisallowTCP=false, rebooted and netstat -an | grep -F 6000 just brings nothing
<maco> heya, i'm looking at bug 666509 and found that bug 721453 is similar but names another possibly missing package. looking at pkg-config's rdepends id be unsurprised to find it missing on a default kubuntu install, but can anyone nvidia-knowledgeable confirm that it is indeed needed by nvidia-settings? i dont think nvidia-specific stuff will be happy in a vm to test it with...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666509 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "kubuntu - needs python-gtk2 in order to save to /etc/X11/xorg.con (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666509
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721453 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "nvidia-settings should depend on pkg-config and python-gtk (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721453
<maco> nevermind. code inspection wins.
<RAOF> cnd: Do you have any ETA for multitouch-on-1.11 landing?  If it's a ways away I might try my hand at refreshing the existing patches for 1.11 so we can push 1.11 to precise nice and early.
<cnd> RAOF, it'll be at least a month I think
<cnd> due to the design sprint and uds
<cnd> RAOF, it would be awesome if you could forward port the patches from oneiric
<cnd> but fair warning:
<cnd> the input side has changed some (function consolidation type changes)
<cnd> and the code changes for multitouch are very hairy
<cnd> so if you do venture in, bring your hat and whip
<cnd> no telling what you find in there :)
<cnd> it's also ok to upload without the multitouch patches for now
<cnd> so don't let that gate your development for precise
<RAOF> Doesn't unity fail to load when gestures aren't available?
<cnd> RAOF, there was a bug with that, but it was unity failing to verify that geis initialized properly
<cnd> so the fix for that is just to make unity not be dumb :)
<cnd> however, that has nothing to do with multitouch :)
<cnd> not yet at least
<cnd> when you forward port the patches, do forward port the gesture extension
<RAOF> Right.
<bryceh> if unity simply needs a check on geis, maybe that'd be the easiest/safest way to go?
<RAOF> Geis still looks for that?
<cnd> RAOF, yeah, geis currently only looks for the gesture extension
<cnd> we will be starting the geis backend for using the new multitouch-based architecture shortly
<cnd> bryceh, that's the easiest way to get things working for now
<cnd> and not having any gestures right now is ok
<cnd> so if time is really an issue, feel free to just comment out all of our patches for the X server :)
<RAOF> I'd kinda like to have an existing implementation to compare against when the new multitouch lands.
<RAOF> But if that turns out to be annoyingly difficult I'll drop it like a stone :)
<cnd> RAOF, ok
<cnd> and I'm happy to answer any questions you have
<cnd> RAOF, if you are interested in helping out beyond just getting it to work, you could really help by porting it to match the upstream protocol at the same time
<cnd> there's two major changes, implementation wise, and a bunch of minor changes
<cnd> like renames
<cnd> but that could easily be more work than you have time for :)
<bryceh> weird; Ubuntu-X's subscription to xserver-xorg-video-ati seems to have been dropped in the past week or two
<cnd> RAOF, bryceh: DBO says he'll fix the unity-geis bug
<cnd> I asked him if he could since he wrote the code and would probably be faster at fixing it
<RAOF> Woot!
<bryceh> cnd, great to hear
<bryceh> RAOF, got a thumbs-up from keith on our libxrandr-utils plan
<RAOF> Also woot!
<RAOF> I guess we'll do some design at UDS?
<bryceh> good idea
<bryceh> I'm unsure if we want to schedule a session for it; this type of project's something that'd pull in a huge peanut gallery which could be a distraction
<bryceh> but might be hard to set aside a time otherwise
<cnd> bryceh, RAOF, what's this libxrandr-utils plan?
 * cnd is curious due to potential overlap with touchscreen to display mapping
<RAOF> Yeah, it might well overlap.
<RAOF> The idea is to factor out the RANDR-specific stuff from gnome-desktop and xrandr (and also from kde) into a helper library.
<cnd> ok
<RAOF> What do you need for touchscreen to display mapping?  This'd be done in a client app?
<RAOF> I mean, and X client would be responsible for setting up that mapping, right?
<cnd> yes, though I would hope at some point we should be able to determine what the mapping should be at startup too
<cnd> I don't have any fully-fleshed ideas
<cnd> but I would like to be part of any discussion that could make touchscreen mapping easier (or at least make it non-existent :)
<RAOF> Determining the mapping at startup suggests that you'd want policy in the server, right?
<cnd> oops, s/non-existent/existent/
<cnd> RAOF, I dunno if it's policy per se
<cnd> policy suggest you use heuristics to determine the best choice
<cnd> we really just need a way to say "this touchscreen is physically attached to this display"
<cnd> and the only policy is that by default, a touchscreen should be mapped to its attached display
<cnd> right now, all touchscreens (if you actually have multiple of them on one machine) are mapped across the entire screen
<cnd> by default
<RAOF> Yeah.  Which is obviously suboptimal.
<cnd> the first step should be to figure out how to determine what is attached to what
<cnd> but the second step would be to allow configuration of the mapping in a nice utility
<cnd> the current xinput coordinate transformation approach uses pixels as offsets when you need to translate the input in the screen
<cnd> so any xrandr changes need to propagate to the coordinate transformation
<cnd> or something like that
<cnd> so I think there's potential for overlap in the utils, and also in the xrandr change propagation
<cnd> so if you're going to have a discussion somewhere, physical or virtual, please count me in
<RAOF> Ah, right.  I see.
<RAOF> You'd need either (a) an in-server hook between xinput and xrandr, or (b) a settings-daemon plugin that listens for xrandr events and does the appropriate changes.
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> (b) is probably better
<RAOF> Right.
<cnd> I'm not a big fan of the server messing with properties of my input device
<cnd> even if it probably does know better
<RAOF> And for that, you need some way to easily *identify* which display is which, and that's totally in-scope for (my idea of) xrandr-utils :)
<bryceh> sounds in-scope in my idea of libxrandr-utils as well
<RAOF> It looks like we *might* want a UDS session for this after all :)
<cnd> heh
<bryceh> RAOF, maybe; I still worry we would get too many people and wouldn't get much actual design work done.  Maybe a multimonitor configuration session in addition to the design session?
<RAOF> Possibly we want a xrandr-utils requirements-gathering session and a private design session; I don't think that code design is well-suited to UDS fishbowls, but we should know what we're designing *for* :)
<cnd> bryceh, I worry about turning people away who would like to at least watch any designing
<bryceh> cnd, why?
<cnd> could we make it clear that it's specifically for designing and only for those who really understand or just want to watch?
<cnd> it just feels un-uds
<cnd> (says the tech lead in product strategy...)
<cnd> I'm just throwing that out as an option
<cnd> I understand the interest in keeping it more private :)
<bryceh> cnd, we've tried that with other xorg things in the past, but haven't hit on the right signal to send; they always seem to end up overpopulated
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> it seems like something we should keep trying though
<RAOF> I think we could happily sit in a room with the microphones on and IRC.
<cnd> with canonical and ubuntu being more at the forefront of design and implementation
<cnd> than we have been in the past
<RAOF> But I don't think low-level API design really benefits from more than a couple of people being audiable at a time.
<cnd> I agree that it doesn't fit in with the current uds session setup though
<cnd> I think irc would be a waste of time, because it would be too hard to get things done if you included people on irc
<bryceh> normally I wouldn't argue the point of having visibility and soliciting input and feedback, but we've had multimonitor uds discussions pretty much every uds the past few years
<cnd> heh
<cnd> is this really the multimonitor that people are interested in though?
<bryceh> I seriously don't think we are going to tap a lot more value there, we pretty much know all the issues and what people expect and so on
<cnd> yeah, it's not about tapping more value per se
<cnd> I would hope someone interested would be able to just drop in and learn more, I guess is the value I would like to see
<cnd> in a non-participating way
<cnd> but it may just be a pipe dream :)
<bryceh> it's hard for me to get enthused about people who aren't going to be participating ;-)
<RAOF> This would be a significantly different session to our previous multi-monitor ones though, right?  This would be low-level, API & code design, rather than "what behaviour would we like to have".
<bryceh> I'm sure whatever we do it's going to be posted to phoronix and sliced / diced / criticized to the nth degree regardless
<bryceh> RAOF, right
<RAOF> It's probably worth publishing the results & justifications of that design discussion; publishing the live stream of us talking about it wouldn't be terrible :)
<bryceh> one other thing I want to avoid is building up expectations sky high, like seems to always happen (wayland, etc.)
<cnd> true
<cnd> I'm fine with this being private, I just wish we had a way to make a design session work as well as other ubuntu sessions do
<cnd> some of them at least :)
<RAOF> I think this is a different case, really.
<RAOF> And calls for a different type of transparency.
<cnd> yeah, it is
<RAOF> The set of people who will actually be users of this code is small.
<bryceh> and fwiw it's not that it needs to be done private, there's nothing secret, just that we want to discuss it more closely than can be done in a room full of people
<RAOF> So as to avoid a camel :)
<bryceh> exactly
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-18
<bryceh> cnd, I've subbed you to the google doc btw
<cnd> a camel?
<cnd> bryceh, thanks
<bryceh> cnd, a camel is a horse designed by committee
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> makes too much sense :)
<cnd> bryceh, RAOF: you have quite a bit scoped out here, nice :)
<cnd> I didn't realize you were this far along
<bryceh> thanks
<AlexzAK> Hi! Can you advice what to do with bug #805154?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805154 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm-simple-slave crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_compat_getpwnam_r() (affects: 95) (dups: 27) (heat: 480)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805154
<tjaalton> AlexzAK: wrong channel for that
<bryceh> hi tjaalton 
<tjaalton> hey bryceh 
<tjader> Can someone help me with a problem? I don't think I have enough for a bug report, but I'm not sure where to look next. My problem is that the mouse suddenly stops working
<tjader> The pointer still moves, but clicking does nothing and xev doesn't even register the movement
<tjader> This has started happening when I updated to 11.10
<tjaalton> can you change to a virtual terminal? (ctrl-alt-F1 etc)
<tjader> Yes.
<tjaalton> ok, so some client has a grabbed the focus
<tjaalton> what apps do you have running?
<tjader> I think it may be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/41301, but that is a years-old report with no movement for a few months, and my problem started with this last update
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 41301 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Mouse clicks stop working sporadically (affects: 64) (dups: 6) (heat: 317)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tjader> gnome-terminal, chromium, firefox
<tjaalton> it's not a driver bug
<tjader> When this happens I can also no longer lock the screen with gnome-screensaver
<tjaalton> so, you can kill apps one at a time from the vt, then change back if it helped or not
<tjaalton> +to see
<tjader> I killed chromium and firefox and got no better
<tjader> I'll kill the terminal now
<tjaalton> using unity?
<tjader> killing the terminal solved it :D
<tjader> tjaalton: nope, awesome
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> maybe g-t doesn't work properly with awesome
<tjader> Thankfully that's easy to operate mouseless :p
<tjader> I've used it for months with no problem
<tjader> It was some change in karmic to oneiric that triggered this
<tjader> do the gnome people in ubuntu have a irc channel?
<tjaalton> #ubuntu-desktop
<tjader> Thanks.
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> i have a problem with my touchpad
<Dice-Man> i can't drag and drop anymore :(
<Dice-Man> or even move windows i'm using unity someone could help me please ?
<Dice-Man> any answers about my problem ?
<Dice-Man> if someone has a solution please forward it to kinouchou 
<maco> related to yesterday's question... I sent a message to Debian's nvidia devel list about the missing python-gtk2 and pkg-config dependencies, and the response came back that it has a fallback if pkg-config isn't there but asking a few questions that I can't answer. http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-nvidia-devel/2011-October/006721.html Any here know what the answer is?
<ricotz> RAOF, Sarvatt hello
<ricotz> it looks like "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libegl1-mesa:amd64.symbols" causes some trouble and let dpkg-shlibdeps fail with "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: package. is not a valid version"
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-19
<cnd> bryceh, RAOF: I have a small patch for oneiric's x server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712635
<cnd> it's an obvious fix for a code path that I must have missed testing
<cnd> but it is hit everytime a touchpad gesture is accepted by our new gesture recognizer
<RAOF> Causing a memory leak?
<cnd> what's the best way to get this into oneiric, since precise won't have these patches
<cnd> RAOF, no, dereferencing a NULL ptr
<cnd> it's not obvious from the patch
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<cnd> but the if statement is literally "if (first)"
<cnd> the if statement that you can't quite see at the top of the patch
<RAOF> Nothing in oneiric actually hits this, right?  At least, *my* touchpad gestures don't seem to crash the server :)
<cnd> no, you'll only hit it if you are using touch grabs on trackpads
<cnd> which I am doing with my new gesture recognizer
<RAOF> But it's still SRUable even if it doesn't apply to precise.
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> so that's my question
<cnd> should I just leave precise as is?
<cnd> create a new git branch for oneiric
<cnd> and then upload following the sru procedure?
<cnd> because precise hasn't actually deviated from oneiric yet, has it?
<cnd> so I *could* upload it to precise too
<RAOF> Precise hasn't deviated just yet, no.
<RAOF> I've got an ubuntu+1 branch already which will become ubuntu once it's ready.  Until then, feel free to push to ubuntu and from there to oneiric-proposed.
<cnd> RAOF, so I should skip precise?
<RAOF> We can copy the upload from oneiric-proposed into oneiric-updates & precise (if we haven't already uploded a new server to precise, in which case we don't need to anyway ?)
<RAOF> In short: yeah, skip precise.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> RAOF, bryceh: I'm going to upload to oneiric-proposed
<cnd> heads up, just in case you were working on an sru too
<bryceh> alright
<cnd> RAOF, are you able to release a package into -updates?
<RAOF> I am, yes.
<cnd> there's an sru that has passed verification (though hasn't been tagged), and it's been a week
<cnd> I was wondering if you could take a look
<RAOF> Why hasn't it been tagged?
<cnd> not sure
<RAOF> Unless it's tagged it doesn't show up as green on the SRU page.
<cnd> who is supposed to tag it?
<cnd> bug 827958
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827958 in libgrip (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_get_xid() (affects: 36) (dups: 6) (heat: 160)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827958
<RAOF> Anyone can tag it; the person who's done the verification is fine.
<cnd> oh, in the past someone always came by and tagged it for me
<cnd> they read the comments, and then tagged it as appropriate
<maco> oh oh there are people
<maco> can someone help me with how to respond to http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-nvidia-devel/2011-October/006721.html ? when you're done with that bug
<cnd> RAOF, I may see the issue
<cnd> I'm moving bugs to fix committed
<cnd> instead of leaving them as in progress
<cnd> RAOF, wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU says the SRU team will set the verification tags as appropriate
<RAOF> Fix committed is the right status for "uploaded to -proposed".
<cnd> ok
<cnd> nm then
<RAOF> Yeah.  We do set those tags.
<cnd> hmmm, who sets the verification-needed tag?
<RAOF> The person who accepts it into -proposed.
<cnd> there seems to be a whole in the process, according to the wiki page
<cnd> oh, I'm getting ahead of myself
<cnd> the bug has verification-needed
<RAOF> I think one reason that bug hasn't been tagged as verified is that it's not immediately obvious that it did succeed.
<cnd> that's one thing I worried about
<RAOF> So people browsing through their SRU mail won't necessarily go "ok, time to set verification-succeeded"
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> RAOF, does this bug look ok to you for being verified?
<RAOF> And it's perfectly reasonable to raise these to ubuntu-sru members.
<RAOF> It does, yes.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> it's only been 8 days, so just one day past the waiting period
<cnd> so I didn't want to grab someone too fast
<cnd> I just happened to notice that you are an sru member :)
<RAOF> Marked as verification-done; once I've got through the pending-sru queue I'll run through the srus that are verified.
<cnd> RAOF, ta!
<cnd> maco, if you need info on the nvidia binary driver, tseliot would be the one to ask
<maco> cnd: as far as i can tell, he's NEVER on irc
<cnd> maco, he's in italy
<cnd> maybe your timezones aren't overlapping
<cnd> you could also email him at alberto.milone@ubuntu.com
<maco> i'm in the eastern us. we should overlap at least for the morning
<cnd> yeah, I know he's on in the morning
<maco> i'll look again tomorrow then
<cnd> I can try to ping him tomorrow morning as well
<cnd> but I'm on the west coast, so I may not catch him either :)
<cnd> maco, he'll be in orlando next week too
<cnd> so you should be able to catch him on irc during the day then as well
<cnd> oops, nm, looked at the wrong alberto
<cnd> he'll be at uds in a week and a half
<RAOF> maco: nvidia-settings is open-source, though.  I've not checked the source, but the fallback-to-compile-time-variable sounds like it would work.
<maco> yeah i missed that bit of the code when i was going "see if it makes a call to pkg-config...oh hey look it does, ok i guess that bug reporter is right"
 * RAOF is surprised by "do_butmap_changed"
<ara> hey!
<ara> is there any main bug where you guys are tracking the issue with jockey and hybrid gpu systems? 
<ara> (where jockey will show drivers, but will be unable to load them)
<tjaalton> ara: maybe filed against jockey, dunno
<ara> tseliot1, ^ any ideas?
<tseliot1> ara: no, sorry, I've never seen that bug report
<ara> OK, thanks, then I will suppose that the master bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/660443
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660443 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Recommended drivers don't work with Nvidia Optimus (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ara> although it is strange to not see more activity on it
<tseliot1> ara: yes, that one should work as the master bug
<eltocia> Hi, my keyboard and mouse are forzen at log in (11.04 64), I edited xorg.conf adding AutoAddDevices false, and only the mouse came back. I reinstalled xserver-xorg and fglxr with no success. Any suggestion? thx
<tjaalton> "frozen" means you have no mouse/kbd
<tjaalton> if you add that option you're on your own
<eltocia> yes, they are dead at log in. but I can switch to terminal with alt F1, after pressing alt-sysrq-r. I tried to restore a backup'd copy of xorg.conf, too. But it didn't work
<tjaalton> file a bug without the AutoAddDevices-nonsense
<eltocia> ok, I'll do it. With that line in xorg.conf I'm able to use the mouse, though. With the original conf, or with a new one generated with X -configure, mouse doesn't work, unless I edit the config
<tjaalton> what if you start it without xorg.conf?
<eltocia> they're still dead
<tjaalton> install pastebinit, and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<tjaalton> post the link here
<eltocia> ok, I'll need to reboot to do that, because I'm using an other OS right now. I'll come back as soon as I have done it. 
<tocia> Hi, here's my log as requested before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/713097
<tjaalton> tocia: nope, you have the xorg.conf in place
<tocia> I suspect it could be a layout issue, since HAL is working, xorg is working and it's not the hardware. But I still can't understand why the mouse is dead until I add the option AutoAddevices "False". Well, I'll need to look for something else, or just do a clean install and see if it works
<tjaalton> HAL isn't used
<tjaalton> udev is
<tjaalton> why can't you just move the xorg.conf aside and redo what I asked
<tocia> I did boot without xorg.conf, mouse and keyboard are still dead, but in this case when I switch to a terminal with alt F1 my screen freezes
<tjaalton> for starters, purge fglrx
<tocia> done, nothing changed, I purged xserver-xorg, too
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> no need to do that
<tocia> it was a suggestion, I tried lot of things this two days
<tjaalton> suggestion by whom?
<tjaalton> anyway, unless you've rebooted and removed the xorg.conf, you still have the fgrlx module loaded etc
<tocia> It was a suggestion in the ubuntu chat, I don't remember who said that to me. I did reboot when I rm the xorg.conf
<tjaalton> so did you purge the 'fglrx' package before reboot?
<tocia> yes
<tjaalton> what does 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-evdev' tell
<tocia> I need to reboot to do anything on ubuntu, with no keyboard on the GUI, I have to browse the internet on win7.
<tjaalton> you don't need to browse internet..
<tocia> and to chat here, too
<tjaalton> i suspect you don't have -evdev installed
<tjaalton> reinstall xserver-xorg and see if it installs the missing drivers
<tocia> I already did a reinstall of that package after I purged it. But I can do it again. along with fglrx
<tocia> Anyway, Is that right to purge fglrx? sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<tocia> I purged fglrx, reboot, reinstalled xserver-org, reboot, same as before. apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-evdev says: Installed 1:2.6.0-1ubuntu12/ Candidate 1:2.6.0-1ubuntu12/ Version Table:/ *** 1:2.6.0-1ubuntu12 0/500 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages/ 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tjaalton> ok, so pastebinit Xorg.0.log
<tjaalton> it worked with 11.04 at some point?
<tocia> It worked since last weeks, I upgraded to 11.10, I had some problems and I reinstalled 11.04, it worked for a couple of days until I had this problem. When I was installing some package with Synaptic suddenly mouse and keyboard frozen, I rebooted and they were still dead
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> i'd rather fix the issues with 11.10 though
<tocia> I had black screen and fglrx problems after the second reboot of the installation, I wasn't able to resolve them, so I reinstalled 11.04. I'll come back with the log in 5
<tocia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713160
<tjaalton> tocia: and again, you have the xorg.conf there..
<tjaalton> tocia: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tocia> mmh, I lookd for the xorg.conf after the reinstall of xserver-xorg and I didn't find it, now I see it's been used, too
<tocia> that's the old one I used before the issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/713172/
<tocia> now I reboot and look if there's a new one
<tjaalton> doesn't the default ati driver work, or why do you use fglrx?
<tocia> yes, they work, but I'm using the fglrx since very long without any problem
<tocia> I'll try to switch back to ati drivers and see if something changes
<tjaalton> but had issues in 11.10.
<tjaalton> i'd say install that and use the default driver..
<jjohansen> So I have been suffering from an odd corruption for a while
<jjohansen> http://people.canonical.com/~jj/screeshot.png
<tocia> Ok, I'll give a shot at that.
<tjaalton> jjohansen: xterm?
<tjaalton> oh
<jjohansen> tjaalton: no not just xterm, all windows
<tjaalton> not just the term
<jjohansen> goes away when the window get refreshed
<tjaalton> which hw/driver?
<jjohansen> tjaalton: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jjohansen> 	Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<maco> tseliot1: hello?
<jjohansen> sorry, was doing lspci in a terminal on the wrong machine at firts :)
<tseliot1> maco: hi
<maco> tseliot1: i need help replying to debian nvidia people
<maco> tseliot1: can you look at http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-nvidia-devel/2011-October/006721.html ?
<tjaalton> jjohansen: this with oneiric?
<jjohansen> tjaalton: yes and natty
<jjohansen> tjaalton: actually I can't say most recent natty, I upgraded the machine early in the cycle
<tjaalton> my x61 seems to work fine
<jjohansen> hrmmm, I was afraid of that.  Possibly a hardware issue on my end
<tjaalton> is this with dualscreen or some other special case?
<jjohansen> nope, regular laptop, shows up after a day or two uptime, no suspend needed
<jjohansen> even
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<tjaalton> tbh i don't use the machine much anymore
<maco> tseliot1: this was related to bug 721453
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721453 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "nvidia-settings should depend on pkg-config and python-gtk (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721453
<tseliot1> maco: yes, sorry, I'm multitasking (poorly). I'll have a look at it
<maco> thanks
<jjohansen> tjaalton: well it is getting a little long in the tooth, but I haven't found a machine to replace it with yet.  It has a nice 12.1" 1400x1050 ips display and they don't see to do anything close anymore
<tseliot1> maco: oh, so the fix is already in
<maco> tseliot1: in ubuntu, yes, i was suggesting it to debian as well and then the usefulness of adding pkg-config came up and i dont really know
<maco> i know its on my system and nvidia-settings works for me!
<tseliot1> maco: do they use my code to make use of policykit (through pygtk2) in Debian?
<maco> i dont know. is that whats breaking it here? ubuntu-specific patchiness?
<tseliot1> maco: I'm wondering why the package would need pkg-config at runtime
<tseliot1> maco: screen-resolution-extra is what the nvidia-settings panel uses (thanks to an Ubuntu patch) to allow users to write xorg.conf through policykit (i.e. without having to run the whole app as root)
<maco> tseliot1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/nvidia-settings/precise/view/head:/src/XF86Config-parser/Generate.c i was looking at line 217 when i went "hey yep that sure looks like it uses pkg-config"
<maco> what i missed was line 248 
<tseliot1> maco: now, that's new to me. Forget what I said about policykit, it their code that's using pkg-config at runtime.
<tseliot1> maco: do you need anything else from me to help you reply that email?
<maco> tseliot1: is it that netiher is required in debian?
<tseliot1> maco: I believe that pkg-config is needed in debian (since the Nvidia code calls it) but pygtk2 is not (as we use it only in Ubuntu). Good catch BTW
<maco> tseliot1: debian people said that with the fallback they dont think pkg-config is necessary either
<tseliot1> maco: if the problem doesn't affect debian users, then I guess they're right. This would mean that, somehow, the fallback is broken in ubuntu. I don't think our move to multi-arch could have caused this. Did you see what find_libdir() returns when using the fallback?
<maco> no. im leaving a message on the bug asking the original reporter how he determined pkg-config was needed
<Dice-Man> hey guys
<Dice-Man> i got a problem with my touchpad
<tseliot1> maco: it sounds like a good idea ;)
<bryceh> heh, ironically just had the most annoying tech support call ever, with my mother, setting up dual head
<mdeslaur> bryceh: hehe :)
<bryceh> she wanted the displays mirrored but at their own native resolutions
<bryceh> secondary problem - seems to be no way in gui to set which monitor is primary, so with it !cloned everything was on the wrong monitor
<mdeslaur> bryceh: remind me to buy your mother any hardware I need fixed :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> it's funny to realize the dorky minuscule things that roadblock non-technical users
<bryceh> like, dragging the panel toolbars from screen to screen is hard because there's no visual clue that things are "dragging"
<bryceh> or in the monitor gui that you have to click on the laptop box to set the laptop settings.  _quite_ perplexing to mom
<mdeslaur> yeah, doing tech support for non-technical users is a real eye opener for details like that
<mdeslaur> my mother in law used to click column titles in evolution to sort her mail by date or subject, and if she moved the mouse by a couple of pixels while clicking, evolution thought you were trying to drag away the column to delete it.
<bryceh> yeah my dad has shaky hands and so certain seemingly simple tasks can be kind of challenging for him
<bryceh> and touchpads are right out
<mdeslaur> bryceh: now fix my bugs, or I'll send you mom a poulsbo
<mdeslaur> :)
<bryceh> heh
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-20
<maco> mdeslaur: the column dragging thing: ouch! needs a higher threshold for sure
<maco> ive noticed people who didnt grow up on computers having trouble *not* dragging when they click
<mdeslaur> maco: yeah, luckily it's been fixed in later versions. I had to actually create an icon on her desktop called "FIx Email" cause she was breaking it a couple times a week.
<maco> ouch
<maco> i put a script on my friend's debian laptop that rewrites xfce's stored session with a backed up working one and gave her instructions for how to run it from a terminal if her xfce saves a crashed state
<maco> apparently im the only debian support she's got because some guy she went on a date with put it on her computer at the end of the date then stopped respnding to phone calls and email
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-21
<jcristau> mdeslaur: what's USN-1232-2 about?
<mdeslaur> jcristau: USN-1232-1 broke glx on lucid. USN-1232-2 reverted the fix, USN-1232-3 fixed the fix
<jcristau> yeah i was wondering what the regression was
<jcristau> found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/877905
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877905 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "[lucid] glx regression after upgrading xorg-server packages to versions in USN-1232-1 (affects: 50) (dups: 1) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mdeslaur> jcristau: the security patch was supposed to contain 8 commits, and one of them was missing. the commit that was missing relaxed some of the security checks to work with older mesa that got some of the length calculations wrong.
<jcristau> mdeslaur: right, ok.  i was worried that i'd miss something upstream :)
<mdeslaur> jcristau: no, totally my fault :)
<Sarvatt> hmm update-manager -d from natty to oneiric after ppa-purge xorg-edgers doesn't work anyway because libffi6 and libglapi-mesa get left behind
<Sarvatt> better put a note about that on the ppa page
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-22
<Sarvatt> nvidia bug with 1.11 is finally fixed in 290.03, the debian bug madness will stop soon :)
<bjsnider> i didn't see that in the changelog
<jcristau> bjsnider: "Fixed a bug that caused trapezoid and triangle rendering to be very slow on older GPUs with xorg-server 1.11"
<bjsnider> missed that one
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-23
<LLStarks> hi sarvatt, do you have any recs to make synpatics edgers usable again. a lot of patches got dropped and sensitivity is through the roof.
 * Duke` just upgraded to 11.10
 * Duke` will downgrade to 11.04 very soon :x
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-15
<mlankhorst> morning
<bryceh> heya mlankhorst 
<mlankhorst> so judging from desktop chan, french is our official language for 12.10, better get learning :)
<jcristau> there is no french cabal
<mlankhorst> Perish the thought!
<bryceh> heh
<mlankhorst> well cleaned up my other patch parts of cross-device reservations too, now time to retest :>
<psivaa> Just noticed an issue on mac mini with external display, bug 1066883. Did not appear to have seen it before
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066883 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066883
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-16
<tjaalton> RAOF: yo, could you accept -wacom for precise-proposed, bug 1038615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038615 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu Precise) "Wacom Intuos 5 button touch moves the cursor to the top left corner" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038615
<RAOF> tjaalton: Most assuredly!
<tjaalton> gracias!
<RAOF> tjaalton: That's a really bad SRU request, you know ☺
<tjaalton> is it?
<tjaalton> maybe a bit terse
<RAOF> Yeah - it doesn't have a clearly written test case, and there certainly isn't *no* regression potential.
<tjaalton> oh test case
<tjaalton> I can add those
<tjaalton> also, seems that powering down my monitor crashed i915, nice
<RAOF> Woot!
<tjaalton> on precise though, so too old to care
<RAOF> I've accepted xf86-input-wacom by the way.  I'm just commenting that the SRU bug is a little bite too far on the terse side :)
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> updated
<jibel> anyone could look at bug 1066883 and bug 1066228 and give an opinion. They appeared recently and it's really worrying as the release is in 2 days
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066883 in xorg (Ubuntu Quantal) "Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066228 in xorg (Ubuntu) "After updates quantal doesn't boot into graphics mode on my ivybridge system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066228
<jibel> someone in the qa team has a mac mini with an intel card on which he can reproduce reliably, if you need more info
<tjaalton> jibel: sounds like a race in plymouth vs. xserver
<jibel> tjaalton, any idea to investigate it further ? 
<tjaalton> jibel: not sure, aiui it's been there for a long time
<jibel> hm, the mac mini worked nicely until recent release candidates. 
<tjaalton> so you have one?
<tjaalton> try an older quantal kernel
<jibel> tjaalton, yes, someone in my team have one and can do some testing.
<jibel> tjaalton, I'll ask him to find the last known good image and to diff the manifests
<tjaalton> so there should be an older kernel still available, try to bisect if it was some change there
<tjaalton> bisect as in testing the kernel packages
<tjaalton> jibel: um, unless it has been reinstalled with the rc there's no need to do that
<tjaalton> or just install a mainline 3.5.x
<jibel> tjaalton, ok
<tjaalton> the current one is based on 3.5.5
<tjaalton> so maybe try a mainline 3.5.5 and if able to reproduce with it, go back with 3.5.4 etc
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> did anyone see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1048142 and has an opinion about it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048142 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "fglrx-updates 2:8.982-0ubuntu0.1: fglrx-updates kernel module failed to build [Error! Application of patch fix-build-issue-on-i386-where-TS_USEDFPU-is-no-longe.patch failed.]" [High,Triaged]
<tjaalton> tseliot: ^
<tseliot> dholbach: yes, I think I've fixed that in quantal
<dholbach> tseliot, ah, so it can be closed?
<tjaalton> it was filed on precise though
<tseliot> dholbach: we should add a task for precise
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> tseliot, perfect - will you take care of it?
<tseliot> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> tseliot, grazie mille
<tseliot> dholbach: di niente ;)
<mlankhorst> RAOF: is it too early to SRU something for xxv nouveau yet on quantal?
<tjaalton> nope
<tjaalton> just target -proposed
<tjaalton> zero-day updates is nothing unheard of
<mlankhorst> I'm hoping for some other patch first so I can sru both
<mlankhorst> "[Nouveau] [PATCH] dri2: Fix potential race and crash for swap at next vblank."
<seb128> bryceh, mlankhorst, RAOF: hey, #ubuntu-release pinged us about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1066883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066883 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "[Macmini 5,1] Fatal server error: Can not run in framebuffer mode on reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> could one of you have a look and try to figure if that's an xorg or kernel issue?
<tjaalton> jibel asked about it earlier
<mlankhorst> definitely interesting what is going on there though..
<seb128> tjaalton, and what was the outcome?
<mlankhorst> race between plymouth and x server
<psivaa> seb128: mlankhorst. the issue is not occurring when i tried with an older image 20120724.2  (alpha 3)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hum, and any clue on how to address that race?
<psivaa> the login screen comes up even when the latest kernel (3.5.0.17 ) was installed on that old image
<tjaalton> ss
<tjaalton> psivaa: that's an ancient image, not really helpful to know it worked
<psivaa> tjaalton: ok, bug 1066228 was reported on 20120905.2, so i tested with older than that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066228 in linux (Ubuntu) "After updates quantal doesn't boot into graphics mode on my ivybridge system" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066228
<psivaa> well this was the original image and the bug was reported on 13/10 after upgrade, i have 20121018.1 and ill try with that now
<tjaalton> if 20120905 means the date, then there's more than a month between the image and the bug?
<tjaalton> I'm confused, was 20120905 a working one or not?
<psivaa> fresh install with 20120905 works
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> no need to test older ones then
<psivaa> im sorry it did *not* work with 20120905 according to bug 1066228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066228 in linux (Ubuntu) "After updates quantal doesn't boot into graphics mode on my ivybridge system" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066228
<tjaalton> did you file that bug?
<psivaa> no
<tjaalton> ok so your bug was another one, got it
<tjaalton> if you can narrow it down further then
<tjaalton> would be cool
<psivaa> im installing with 20121018.1 and let you know
<tjaalton> ok
<psivaa> tjaalton: it works ok with 20121001 but fails on 20121011
<psivaa> i am getting 20121005 now to try, do you want me to try anyother image between 1001 and 1011?
<tjaalton> psivaa: i guess that should be enough
<tjaalton> or maybe just upgrade select packages from the working one to see where it breaks
<psivaa> tjaalton: ok, ill do that thanks
<tjaalton> -intel was uploaded on sep 29th
<tjaalton> no big changes to the xserver either
<tjaalton> try updating the kernel then
<tjaalton> pretty sure the issue is there
<psivaa> tjaalton: i have tried rebooting about 10 times after kernel upgrade to 3.5.0.17 to the working image (20121001) the issue is not reproduced
<psivaa> tjaalton: if you want any other pkg to be upgraded, i could try that
<Sarvatt> psivaa: it'd be worth trying to update xserver-xorg-core just in case
<psivaa> Sarvatt: ok thanks, trying that
<psivaa> Sarvatt: updating xserver-xorg-core does not break either
<bryceh> morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> psivaa: try xserver-xorg-video-intel next
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: is the backport stack installable again?
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: not yet unless mvo fixed that bug yet
<tjaalton> ok
<mlankhorst> well it will install as long as you don't use multiarch
<tjaalton> so I wonder if getting gpu hungs on precise twice today is due to some update or what
<tjaalton> hungs?
<bryceh> tjaalton, is it well hungs?
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> i really hope this is just what other folks are seeing all the time, and not something new
<tjaalton> precise has been quite stable for me for the past few months
<tjaalton> on ivb
<bjsnider> ricotz, was dropping the xvmc lib the only change to the newest blob?
<psivaa> tjaalton: xserver-xorg-video-intel does not break either
<ricotz> bjsnider, i hope so
<tjaalton> psivaa: well that's weird then
<tjaalton> hmm what about grub?
<tjaalton> psivaa: also, verify that the kernel _image_ was upgraded, 'apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic'
<ricotz> bjsnider, this is nothing for x-updates though, since beta and dropped support for geforce 6
<bjsnider> i don't put betas in there anyway
<ricotz> ;)
<psivaa> tjaalton: that returns, 'Installed: 3.5.0-17.28'
<psivaa> tjaalton: just updated grub, trying reboot
<tjaalton> psivaa: ok, so it's the latest
<psivaa> tjaalton: yes
<tjaalton> psivaa: once you're done with it, please run 'apt-get install pastebinit; apt-get -s dist-upgrade | pastebinit'
<tjaalton> and give the url
<psivaa> tjaalton: ok will do
<psivaa> tjaalton: so i go on to update all the packages?
<psivaa> tjaalton: no its just two of them for pastebin, my bad
<tjaalton> yeah, install pastebinit and then simulate the dist-upgrade
<tjaalton> and pipe it to pastebin
<psivaa> tjaalton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283497/
<tjaalton> psivaa: ok, try upstart next
<psivaa> tjaalton: upstart does not seem to break either
<Sarvatt> lightdm would be the next i'd try
<tjaalton> oh yes
<Sarvatt> if its not that i'm completely confused
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> "new upstream stable release", bumping the version 1.3.3->1.4.0
<Sarvatt> yeah exactly what i just saw
<psivaa> tjaalton: Sarvatt: lightdm 1.4.0 does not break either, 5 reboots without failure
<tjaalton> meh
<Hunan> itsswift@swift-UX31E:~$ chmod a+x enable-rightbutton.sh
<Hunan> itsswift@swift-UX31E:~$ ./enable-rightbutton.sh 12 
<Hunan> property Synaptics Right Button Area doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<Hunan> Any help on that?]
<Hunan> ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad  Is the touch pad type
<tjaalton> it's most likely not using synaptics, but the evdev driver
<Hunan> Alright. Any idea how I enable right click on the evdev driver ? Or how I switch to synaptics? Whichever is better
<tjaalton> xinput list-props 12
<tjaalton> "Evdev Third Button Emulation"
<tjaalton> probably
<Hunan> When I did ixinput list-props 12 pretty much everything is synaptics
<Hunan> So I' guessing I'm not using evdev
<tjaalton> then fix the script
<Hunan> Novice struggles. I ouldn't know what I was doing hahah
<Hunan> Back to windows
<Sarvatt> Hunan: save this as /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283654/
<Hunan> Ermmm I dont have permissions to save files in tht locations.. what' the best way to get around that. I'm not sure hwo to ake a file in terminal
<Sarvatt> alt+F2, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Hunan> Perfect
<Sarvatt> it should work when you reboot now
<Hunan> Brbbrbrb
<Hunan> Log out or full reboot?
<Hunan_> It worked thanks a bundl
<Sarvatt> Hunan_: no problem, where did you find that enable-rightbutton.sh btw? a wiki somewhere? that only worked on a very early version of the clickpad support, not what went into final 12.04
<Hunan_> I found it through googling, but it pointed to a wiki page at some point
<Hunan_> I can dig it up if you'd lik
<Hunan_> Also any thoughts on getting three and four finger gestures to work?
<Sarvatt> wow, it's on the debugging touchpad problems page
<Hunan_> Yahhh
<Hunan_> I was really confused about why it wouldn't work cause it came from official pages.. Also the AsusZenbook Community page states that my trackpad should work out of the box.. it clearly doesnt haah
<Hunan_> Also while I've got someone who's nice and helpful is there a way to set my default brightness to the lowest setting ubuntu keeps bumping me back up to max..
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-17
<tjaalton> someone complains that libdrm in x-updates "broke multiarch"
<tjaalton> fails to install both amd/i386 versions
<tjaalton> or upgrade in this case
<bryce> hrm
<tjaalton> which sounds really weird though
<tjaalton> it's been M-A: same for ages
<bryce> tjaalton, looks like that was a sync from debian git; is it missing some necessary multi arch patch or something?
<tjaalton> I'll forward it to ubuntu-x
<tjaalton> no, quantal is fine
<tjaalton> *it's fine on quantal, no reason why it wouldn't be on precise
<tjaalton> unless there's some apt/dpkg bug
<tjaalton> unfixed
<yofel_> tjaalton: that mail was from me, need some more info?
<tjaalton> yofel: ah right
<tjaalton> was about to forward it to ubuntu-x@
<tjaalton> yofel: anyway, no reason why it wouldn't upgrade just fine
<tjaalton> nothing wrong in the package
<tjaalton> source package
<yofel> well, the only thing I could think of would be gzip putting out different data on i386 and amd64...
<tjaalton> yes
<yofel> tjaalton: nvm, downloading the debs straight from launchpad installing them with dpkg worked now. Seems like the amd64 deb wasn't downloaded right. (Except that dpkg didn't notice that)
<tjaalton> yofel: ah, yeah I think there's a dpkg bug for that
<yofel> ok, thanks anyway :)
<tjaalton> np
<mlankhorst> ok burning a quantal cd
<seb128> mlankhorst, waouh, some people still do that in the age of USB sticks? ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: didn't want to look into how to make a quantal netboot cd..
<mlankhorst> I have 4 netboot filesystems for testing instead
<mlankhorst> of course simply right clicking iso and hitting burn fails on size estimation..
<mlankhorst> oh now it works, might have been failing on my custom kernel
<mdeslaur> any ETA on releasing the mesa packages in precise-proposed and oneiric-proposed? We'd like to publish a security update, and are waiting for those two to go to -updates first...
<mlankhorst> seb128: well can reproduce it at least, how silly
<seb128> mlankhorst, which one? the xrestop issue?
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: bryce has been working on the precise update
<mlankhorst> nah the quantal crash
<mlankhorst> I'll try with valgrind next
<seb128> mlankhorst, oh, ok ;-)
<tjaalton> what quantal crash?
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1065113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065113 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Quantal) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in free()" [High,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: not sure about oneiric
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: meh, don't think anyone cares about oneiric anymore, so I guess you can override the current version there and drop the commit
<tjaalton> been nearly three months without a verification
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: ok, thanks...for precise, I'll wait for bryce to give me an update
<mlankhorst> hmmz
<mlankhorst> now I have a zero width window for quitting installation
<mlankhorst> and other fun
<stefan``> hi guys - i'll probably be the 1000s person to annoy you with that
<stefan``> ... but any news on bugs 1061073 or 1065125?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<mlankhorst> but I did find some suspicious valgrind errors about that, which might explain why it was zero-width too
<ScottK> Dear Ubuntu X people: Any suggestions on how to reply to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-October/006446.html
<tjaalton> try gles
<Sarvatt> ScottK, stefan``: was kde-workspace upgrading from 4.9 to 4.9.2 in the same timeframe ruled out? we've had mesa 9.0 snapshots going in for a few months and didn't have any reports of problems also, perhaps testing some of those to locate where the regression introduced might be helpful if it's really recent http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285353/
<ScottK> OK.  I'll see if I can find a suitable victim to do the tests.
<Sarvatt> shame stefan`` left since he just reported hitting it this morning, darn
<Sarvatt> following up on his bug 1061073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<tjaalton> well there is the regression in rendering, which doesn't affect unity anymore since it's using gles now
<tjaalton> in i915_dri so gen3
<bryce> mdeslaur, yeah sorry; the precise update is still on my todo list but had other pressing priorities lately.  Presently it looks like there are some issues which are going to take some work to get resolved.  I don't know the status of what's going into oneiric.
<tjaalton> there was one nouveau patch in oneiric-proposed waiting for feedback since mid-july, so probably ok to drop it?
<mlankhorst> well yeah :)
<ScottK> I have a victim <- <- <- tester.
<ScottK> Sarvatt: <StFS> ScottK: ok I'm using 9.0-git20120903 now and it sucks :(. Major artifacts and the desktop effects are very slow.
<ScottK> So it's not a recent change.
<ScottK> Hello StFS.
<ScottK> Sarvatt: StFS has an affected system as well.
<StFS> Hi
<StFS> Sarvatt: ahh... you're the kind sould who's helping me on my bug on launchpad :)
<StFS> I just commented. I installed mesa 9.0 git20120903 and the bug is present there... don't think there's much use in trying out the other two versions you mentioned since it clearly came before the 20120903 version.
<mdeslaur> bryce: ok, thanks for the update. I guess we'll ignore it then and just do our update.
<ScottK> mdeslaur: Would it make sense to copy the mesa in precise-proposed to -updates and you base off of that?  Except for your comment about the security issue, it's otherwise ready to release.
<mdeslaur> ScottK: huh? bryce said there are issues with the package in -proposed
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> All the bugs are marked verified.
<mdeslaur> ScottK: well, if that's the case, it should get pushed to -updates
<ScottK> bryce: Should I remove mesa from precise-proposed so it doesn't get released by accident?
 * ScottK waits for bryce.
<bryce> ScottK, there are no known user issues.  The problem is that a couple test cases changed behavior.  According to Intel those are test suite issues not indications of user affecting problems
<ScottK> So you'd recommend to release it?
<bryce> ScottK, I'd have no problem releasing it.  It works fine on the hardware, aside from the piglit irregularities (which would be hard to track down)
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<tjaalton> then we can push 8.0.5 to proposed after the security update :)
<ScottK> bryce and mdeslaur: Done.
<mdeslaur> bryce, ScottK: thanks
<bryce> thanks
<maxb> Really really weird problem on an Asus UX21A ... Pressing Fn+F5 ("brightness down") works as expected but Fn+F6 ("brightness up") when pressed multiple times seems to block until notify-osd has timed out for each level of brightness increased before the next keypress is honoured.... any thoughts? :-)
<RAOF> I concur; that's a really weird problem :)
 * maxb wonders if this is actually -kernel, -x or -desktop territory :-/
<RAOF> Likely to be -desktop territory, I think?
<bryce> maxb, there's a Hotkeys page in wiki with some tips on debugging / isolating bugs like that
 * maxb goes to read
<maxb> I have a sinking feeling that it could be the BIOS being dumb. The events show up delayed in xev
<maxb> Aaanyway, looks like it's off to kernel land for me
<RAOF> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to kern'l we go!
<bryce> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
<bryce> Raring Ringtail
<RAOF> Hello Possums! </edna>
<bryce> RAOF, don't forget to snag a micro-usb (male) to usb (female) on-the-go adapter, in case you need to connect a keyboard
<RAOF> Will do. Thanks.
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-18
<tjaalton> so no rocky raccoon then
<mlankhorst> morning
<bryce> heya mlankhorst 
<mlankhorst> heya bryce :)
<bjsnider> i wonder if it's a coincidence that nvidia released that driver today that fixes the unity issue
<bryce> bjsnider, how so?
<tjaalton> of the 304 series, 310 already had it
<bjsnider> well, because today quantal is released
<bryce> well, the timing was perhaps coincidental but the fact they pushed a fix out was not; I'd flagged this for them a bit ago.
<bjsnider> no new nvidia-settings tarball yet
<cos-> this comes a bit late, but would someone from helsinki want the elographics touchscreen for debugging?
<cos-> i'm coming to wärk:fest tomorrow and could bring it if needed
<ricotz> bjsnider, oh you were fast :)
<bjsnider> ricotz, when you send in the blob to xorg-edgers, do you run the regen-from-templates target first?
<ricotz> bjsnider, hmm, no
<bjsnider> someone sent me an email with some info that the module isn't being renamed to nvidia_current
<bjsnider> that's in dkms.conf
<bjsnider> the only thing i could find wrong with it is maybe the package version isn't being updated
<bjsnider> can't be sure though
<bjsnider> that breaks the alias, but it does allow the module to load at boot time because it ends up being called nvidia
<ricotz> bjsnider, this target is triggered automatically while building the source package
<bjsnider> yeah i know
<ricotz> i will take a look
<bjsnider> well i can't figure it out
<ricotz> this is just an issue with the edgers packages?
<bjsnider> it's dkms that's supposed to rename the module though
<bjsnider> no, with x-updates
<bjsnider> i don't know if it's happening in edgers
<ricotz> bjsnider, i see, are you syncing the packaging with newer archive versions?
<bjsnider> i'm using the scripts in each distro
<ricotz> "scripts"?
<bjsnider> packaging scripts
<bjsnider> i didn't make any changes
<ricotz> the upstream scripts?
<bjsnider> i can't test it myself because i'm on intel exclusively
<ricotz> oh :\
<bjsnider> ricotz, i use the nvidia-current packaging from lucid to package the lucid version, natty's packaging for natty etc.
<ricotz> alright
<bjsnider> ricotz, are you using nvidia gpu?
<ricotz> the changelog doesnt suggest that though
<ricotz> the precise packaging seems to be based on  295.20-0ubuntu1 rather than 295.40-0ubuntu1.1
<ricotz> yes i have a 7900gtx and gtx460 here and intel
<bjsnider> ok
<ricotz> not sure if you are updating the other file and just forgot the changelog
<bjsnider> i don't think so
<ricotz> bjsnider, how are you building the package?
<ricotz> simple uupdate ... and debuild -S
<ricotz> ?
<bjsnider> yep
<ricotz> ok
<bjsnider> ricotz, are you using the blob right now?
<ricotz> i am using the x-updates ppa on the 7900, i didnt noticed problem, but i cant see the boot screen while the monitor's edid is a bit broken
<ricotz> yes, but 310.14 on gtx460
<bjsnider> find /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current -regex '.*\.ko$'
<ricotz> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/310.14/build/nvidia.ko
<ricotz> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/310.14/3.5.0-17-generic/x86_64/module/nvidia_current.ko
<bjsnider> that's what it should be
<bjsnider> this guy says the second line ends with nvidia.ko
<ricotz> that is the edgers package though
<bjsnider> i don't see how dkms can be doing everything right except that stage, and producing no error message
<ricotz> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/304.51/3.2.0-32-generic/x86_64/module/nvidia.ko
<ricotz> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/304.51/build/nvidia.ko
<ricotz> that is the x-updates install
<ricotz> so i can confirm it
<bjsnider> thanks
<bjsnider> it's ignoring line 5 of dkms.conf
<bjsnider> he's got 304.43 in -proposed so i'll just use the scripts from that
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-19
<tjaalton> tseliot: should fglrx get removed on upgrade to 12.10 if the hw isn't supported anymore?
<tseliot> tjaalton: I don't think we have some code that does that
<tjaalton> that's.. critical
<tjaalton> a friend just hit it
<tjaalton> they get a broken desktop then
<tjaalton> no unity
<tseliot> :/
<tseliot> tjaalton: it's something that update-manager should do
<tseliot> mvo: ^
<tjaalton> right, not possible to do it in the package itself
<mvo> tjaalton: could you please mail me the logs of this upgrade? if fglrx is remove it should automatically revert to the ati driver (same for nvidia) 
<mvo> i mean, there is code for that
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> mvo: I'll ask him to provide them, in case he actually did use u-m and not apt-get
<mvo> tjaalton: please do, there is a xorg_fix_proprietary.py file in the release upgraer that will also write a log, so everything from /var/log/dist-upgrade/* will be useful
<tjaalton> mvo: ok that's a relief :)
<tjaalton> since it's not the first time hw support has been removed from a driver
<mvo> tjaalton: well, sort of - if it works :) if ther eis a bug …
<tjaalton> I guess we'd have a lot of bugs, which doesn't seem to be the case
<mvo> tjaalton: meeeh, hold on a sec, so the flglrx driver is still installed but the driver simply dropped support?
<tjaalton> mvo: that's my guess, he's not at the machine right now, but said it has some radeon on it
<tjaalton> installed 12.04 last week, maybe installed the blob too since it's suggested..
<mvo> tjaalton: ok, let me double check the code
<mvo> tjaalton:  I think we will need this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/warn-on-dropped-fglrx-support 
<mvo> tjaalton: would be great to get a proper bugreport and maybe your friend can help with the real-word verification?
<tjaalton> mvo: sure, I'll ask
<tjaalton> he's a power user, but max/solaris mostly :)
<tjaalton> mac even
<mvo> tjaalton: cool, once there is a bugreport, please link to this branch and we can do a SRU
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<cheshair> hi! i have problems with my nvidia gt520 and ubuntu 12.10. can you give me any tips?
<cheshair> i found this: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-30460-in-ubuntu.html
<cheshair> do you think it is a good way to have nvidia working on my new 12.10?
<mlankhorst> mvo: ping ;)
<mvo> mlankhorst: hi, sorry, just setting up a chroot now to test - what ppa do need to use to get xserver-server-lts-quantal
<mlankhorst> ubuntu-x-swat/q-lts-backport
<mvo> thanks
<mlankhorst> i have ia32-libs package + wine1.5 from ubuntu-wine/ppa installed
<mlankhorst> then apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-{glx,dri}-lts-quantal{,:i386} should probably be enough to trigger it
<mlankhorst> i guess as long as you have the unrenamed 32-bits packages first its enough
<mvo> ok
<mvo> mlankhorst: as you probably noticed I can reprdoce the issue which is a good step forward
<tjaalton> woohoo, bug 1067872 was invalid after all :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067872 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Updating to xserver-xorg-video-intel Version: 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4.2 busts X" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067872
<twoxyo> Hi
<twoxyo> Do you plan to build x-updates/nvidia-current for quantal ?
<twoxyo> because when i try to install the precise version, i have unmeet dependency (xorg-video-abi-11)
<bjsnider> it should be added to quantal very soon
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-20
<cheshair> hi! i have a gt520 nvidia card and can't get it working with my ubuntu 12.10. I tried both nvidia proprietary drivers and the nouveau ones. Anyone who can help me?
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-16
<tjaalton> lightdm login screen doesn't seem to switch the display off after awhile
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: fyi, I'm preparing xorg-server security updates, and they will collide with stuff in -proposed unfortunately
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: I can rebase the stuff in -proposed when I'm done if you'd like
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: CVE-2013-4396?
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the doImageText function in dix/dixfonts.c in the xorg-server module before 1.14.4 in X.Org X11 allows remote authenticated users to cause a denial of service (daemon crash) or possibly execute arbitrary code via a crafted ImageText request that triggers memory-allocation failure. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4396)
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: that and CVE-2013-1056 in our xkb caching patch
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-1056)
<tjaalton> I uploaded that one yesterday and it got through aiui
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: for saucy yes, I'm doing the stable releases
<tjaalton> ah
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: thanks for saucy btw
<tjaalton> yeah I forgot about the stable ones :)
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: eep stable releases :)
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: sorry for the collision, it's rather unfortunate and a PITA part of the security update process
<mlankhorst> yeah :/
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> yeah I had a few oem-priority fixes there..
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: in raring-proposed?
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: or the one mlankhorst just uploaded to precise-proposed?
<tjaalton> quantal
<tjaalton> and the backport
<tjaalton> to precise
<tjaalton> 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.3
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: if all goes well, I'll be publishing them tomorrow, so we can re-upload to -proposed after that
<tjaalton> this one didn't even get accepted
<tjaalton> yet
<mdeslaur> it depends how long it's going to take me to rebuild half of the backported raring stack into the -security pocket *sigh*
<mlankhorst> always fun :P
<mlankhorst> too bad we have to keep changelog history, it would be so much easier without..
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-17
<bjsnider> tseliot, i've got a guy in the other channel that is running nvidia's module with nouveau's glx links because the alternative didn't switch over
<tseliot> bjsnider: what room? And how doesn't it switch to nvidia?
<bjsnider> +1
<bjsnider> i can get him in here
<tseliot> bjsnider: yes, please
<bjsnider> ok, it's superlag
<bjsnider> so he installed nvidia-319 twice and manually ran the --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-319/ld.so.conf 8602 command
<SuperLag> yep
<bjsnider> SuperLag, you didn't get any errors when you installed the 319 package right?
<SuperLag> bjsnider: no errors
<bjsnider> tseliot, so there you have it
<bjsnider> when he runs readlink /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf it's the mesa link
<tseliot> SuperLag: why did you run that command manually?
<SuperLag> tseliot: which one?
<tseliot> SuperLag: update-alternatives --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-319/ld.so.conf 8602
<bjsnider> i told him to
<tseliot> you shouldn't have to do that
<bjsnider> yep
<tseliot> SuperLag: have you used the NVIDIA installer before on the same ubuntu installation?
<bjsnider> he says he didn't ever use the nvidia-installer
<SuperLag> negative
<bjsnider> haha i axed him
<bjsnider> he did use xorg-edgers though
<SuperLag> which I purged
<SuperLag> and I also did dpkg --purge nvidia-*
<tseliot> SuperLag: can you please type "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-319" and show me the output of "update-alternatives --display  x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf"
<tseliot> ?
<SuperLag> sure... stand by
<tseliot> (use pastebin please)
<bjsnider> i don't think it's useful that the update-alternatives command is run, fails, and doesn't produce any useful message about it
<SuperLag> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf (i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in auto mode <-- this was part of the apt-get purge output
<SuperLag> for the record, I'm on an x64 system
<SuperLag> Linux beast 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251670/
<SuperLag> more info... this was an install from a Daily image, and I've kept it updated after that. If you guys thing I broke something internal, and should reinstall to fix it, I'm willing to do that. I've got ~, /usr/local/, and /opt isolated... so it's almost painless. :)
<bjsnider> it would be better to find out what's wrong than to just reinstall to fix it. someone else could have this problem
<tseliot> SuperLag: ok, now "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-319" and the output of "update-alternatives --display  x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf" again
<SuperLag> no problem
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251715/
<tjaalton> "manual mode"
<SuperLag> tjaalton: that's from when bjsnider had me run that command
<tjaalton> well it's still in manual mode, need to remove it manually then too, I guess
<tjaalton> but yes, a big loud warning when it's in manual mode would be nice
<tjaalton> or just override it
<tjaalton> since installing the package without overriding it will break things, no?
<SuperLag> How do I remove it?
<bjsnider> it failed the same way before he switched to manual mode
<bjsnider> sudo update-alternatives --auto x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<tjaalton> could work
<bjsnider> the priority numbers say that it should switch to nvidia
<bjsnider> since recent studies have shown 8602 is higher than 500
<SuperLag> :D
<bjsnider> did that change it?
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251780/
<bjsnider> so why was that alternative in manual mode
<SuperLag> no clue... but it didn't fix it.
<SuperLag> rebooted and I'm still in 640x480
<bjsnider> you must be using all nvidia now
<bjsnider> glxinfo?
<bjsnider> maybe the auto command should be added to the postinst and prerm scripts
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251785
<bjsnider> and is the alternative still nvidia?
<bjsnider> if so, run ldconfig and reboot
<SuperLag> root@beast ~ # readlink /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<SuperLag> /usr/lib/nvidia-319/alt_ld.so.conf
<bjsnider> yeah run ldconfig and reboot
<SuperLag> done. black screen, after giving my creds to lightdm
<SuperLag> I can log in on SSH though
<bjsnider> the keyboard fails to respond?
<SuperLag> well, the screen isn't lighting up when I press the keyboard, if that's what you mean
<SuperLag> but I do have an SSH session
<tseliot> SuperLag: sudo ldconfig; sudo update-initramfs -u
<tseliot> then reboot and if it fails, please get /var/log/Xorg.0.log from ssh
<SuperLag> funny... when I rebooted, the Ubuntu logo showed up
<tjaalton> cat /proc/cmdline
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251830/
<SuperLag> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=7b1e1618-46be-496c-bc93-58b3be8bdc3f ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<tseliot> SuperLag: what does this command say? dkms status
<SuperLag> nvidia-319, 319.32, 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64: installed
<SuperLag> vboxhost, 4.3.0, 3.11.0-11-generic, x86_64: installed
<SuperLag> vboxhost, 4.3.0, 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64: installed
<SuperLag> I have no issue with dumping vbox, either, if needed.
<SuperLag> I use VMware, and was just tinkering with vbox
<SuperLag> Done. vbox gone.
<tseliot> SuperLag: what about "dmesg" ?
<tseliot> as the nvidia module doesn't seem to be loaded
<tseliot> at least according to the X log
<tjaalton> it doesn't exist
<tjaalton> [     5.228] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<tjaalton> oh right
<tjaalton> hmm no
<tjaalton> I'll just leave you to it :)
<bjsnider> how can it not exist if dkms says it's installed
<bjsnider> another user complained about this exact problem a short time ago
<bjsnider> bringing him in here
<exalt> hi
<exalt> hello, i installed ubuntu on an optimuslaptop in discrete mode,i then installed nvidia-319 with nvidia-prime and rebooted, all i see is a blurredscreen. what do i do now ?
<bjsnider> exalt, i thought you said earlier you had a black screen
<tseliot> bjsnider: well, if he's running 3.11.0-11-generic instead of 3.11.0-12-generic he won't have that module
<bjsnider> yep
<SuperLag> it loads, but then it looks like it switches to vesafb
<bjsnider> 12 should be on top of the list though
<tjaalton> make sure linux-image-generic is installed and all headers too
<tjaalton> that it should pull
<SuperLag> exalt: what laptop do you have?
<exalt> thinkpad w520
<SuperLag> exalt: and what do you mean by "blurred screen"
<SuperLag> yeah... mine is a W530
<tseliot> SuperLag: it shouldn't load vesafb
<SuperLag> tseliot: I could be reading it wrong... but yeah.
<tseliot> SuperLag: can you pastebin dmesg, please?
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251923/
<SuperLag> tseliot: search for NVRM
<SuperLag> tseliot: the vesa stuff comes immediately thereafter
<tseliot> SuperLag: there's something wrong. What's the output of "grep -Rl vesa /etc/modprobe.d/" ?
<exalt> http://i.imgur.com/JygFuPP.jpg
<exalt> sorry it tokesomentime
<exalt> doing it on tablet
<tseliot> exalt: can you ssh into the system?
<SuperLag> root@beast ~ # grep -Rl vesa /etc/modprobe.d/
<SuperLag> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<exalt> i can get in commanline
<tjaalton> so a hybrid system, didn't it need that the driver is installed via jockey? ;)
<tseliot> exalt: good. So please type the following: "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh"
<tseliot> tjaalton: I think he installed manually
<tseliot> which should work
<tjaalton> does it install nvidia-prime?
<tseliot> he installed both packages manually. There's no jockey in saucy
<tjaalton> ok i missed that phase
<exalt> its complete
<SuperLag> tseliot: should vesafb be blacklisted, as well?
<tseliot> exalt: good, so that has created a tarball that I will need later. Now, let's get the system up & running again. Type: "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-319 nvidia-prime" and reboot
<tseliot> SuperLag: the only thing (that I know of) that can possibly load it is grub but nvidia blacklists that too
<SuperLag> tseliot: this blows. :/
<tseliot> SuperLag: but anyway, does "lsmod | grep nvidia" say anything?
<SuperLag> tseliot: oh yeah, it's loaded
<tseliot> SuperLag: can I see the new X log, please?
<SuperLag> nvidia               9430350  0
<SuperLag> drm                   296739  1 nvidia
<SuperLag> tseliot: coming right up.
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251985/
<exalt_lap> hello
<SuperLag> tseliot: that's after uncommenting the vesafb line and rebooting.
<exalt_lap> i got visuals again :P
<exalt_lap> now lets get nvidia to work -_-'
<SuperLag> what a cluster
<tseliot> exalt_lap: please upload the tarball somewhere
<tseliot> SuperLag: please type the following: "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh"
<tseliot> there must be something that I'm missing...
<exalt_lap> exalt.nu/nvbr_exalt.log.gz
<SuperLag> tseliot: had to find it, as it's not on $PATH
<tseliot> exalt_lap: you seem to only have one graphics card. Are you sure that your system has two cards?
<exalt_lap> tseliot: as i said i booted in in discrete mode, SuperLag said that was the way to go
<tseliot> exalt_lap: if you boot in discrete mode you disable the integrated card. This means you don't need the nvidia-prime package. You should install only the nvidia driver
<SuperLag> tseliot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/913175/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<exalt_lap> ahh
<exalt_lap> ty brb i reboot and put it on again
<tseliot> SuperLag: Error (404)
<exalt_lap> SuperLag: that link is private lol :)
<SuperLag> Oh yeah. Since the system didn't completely start, Dropbox didn't start. Try now. Same link.
<tseliot> err: ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo
<tseliot> 	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff89dac000)
<tseliot> 	libGL.so.1 => not found
<tseliot> SuperLag: what does "ldconfig -p | grep GL" say?
<exalt> okay strange ... i installed nvidia again with optimus enabled and i hear the login sound but screen stays black
<tseliot> exalt: if optimus mode is enabled you need both nvidia-319 and nvidia-prime. In discrete mode only nvidia-319
<SuperLag> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252082/
<exalt> yes thats what i did : sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings-319
<SuperLag> :)
<SuperLag> exalt: I think you misunderstood him
<exalt> i enabled optimus mode
<exalt> im no longer in discrete
<exalt> still think i misunderstood?
<tseliot> exalt: my best guess is that, since you can enable and disable the nvidia card from the BIOS, your system has a MUX. I'm not sure that would work.
<exalt> tseliot: u think i should reinstall ?
<exalt> the whole system? 
<tseliot> SuperLag: that's kind of broken. No nvidia libraries there
<tseliot> exalt: not really
<tseliot> exalt: what happens if you remove nvidia-prime and keep nvidia-319 in optimus mode? (And reboot)
<tseliot> SuperLag: it looks like you're still using the wrong alternative or ldconfig fails to understand that
<SuperLag> tseliot: how do I fix it?
<tseliot> SuperLag: if the alternative points at /usr/lib/nvidia-319/ld.so.conf and "sudo ldconfig" doesn't change "ldconfig -p | grep GL" then I have no idea and you should probably reinstall the system
<SuperLag> tseliot: ugh
<tseliot> SuperLag: wait a second...
<tseliot> SuperLag: no, never mind
 * tseliot -> off
<SuperLag> wait
<SuperLag> tseliot: does the fact that alternatives still have some i386 entries, rather than x86_64 like I'm running, pose problems?
<bjsnider> 32bit vdpau?
<SuperLag> I gave up. *sigh*
<SuperLag> Retrieving file 16 of 69....
<bjsnider> did you try ldconfig again?
<SuperLag> yes
<SuperLag> and no
<SuperLag> made no difference
<SuperLag> Xorg log looked the same, and I still had VGA session
<SuperLag> only a VGA session, that is
<mdeslaur> FYI, I pushed out the xorg-server updates to the stable releases, so let me know if things explode
<bjsnider> SuperLag, https://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers/blob/319/debian/nvidia-319.postinst
<bjsnider> SuperLag, the command to create the alternatives is lines 129-154
<bjsnider> if you want to run it you would then have to switch back to auto and run ldconfig both as sudo
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: ok, thanks
<exalt> hello can anyone explain this to me ? http://i.imgur.com/NzLajGe.png
<exalt> it ocurred afther the nvidia driver installation reboot
<exalt> this is the bug i suffer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1227747
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227747 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xrandr]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> SuperLag, let me know if everything's fine after your wipe/reload
<bjsnider> i have to report to my red chinese masters
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> bjsnider: just finished my reload. I'm installing Nvidia throught the "Additional Drivers" section in Settings
<bjsnider> coolio
<SuperLag> funny.... the "Settings" icon isn't showing up on the menu bar
<SuperLag> YEAH BABY.
<SuperLag> Nvidia goodness.
<bjsnider> works now huh?
<SuperLag> I know... I know... I'm an OSS infidel... but nouveau just *SUCKS* compared to the closed source driver.
<bjsnider> not really
<bjsnider> it's quite impressive actually
<bjsnider> it may not drive your particular hardware well
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-18
<SuperLag> bjsnider: okay... I'm thinking the issue definitely has something to do with VMware Workstation.
<SuperLag> bjsnider: I just installed it on here, and nvidia would no longer load.
<SuperLag> uninstall it, and all is good :(
<bjsnider> i haven't seen their packaging scripts so i don't knwo what it's doing
<bjsnider> i guess it builds a kernel module
<SuperLag> yep, a few of them
<SuperLag> including a video driver
<bjsnider> you should report this to them
<SuperLag> I guess it's time to learn KVM too.
<bjsnider> the kernel guys complain about virutalbox screwing things up
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-20
<hyperair> bleargh, so evdev thinks my bluetooth keyboard is a mouse
<hyperair> =_=
<hyperair> oh wait, it works after all
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-15
<Sarvatt> jcristau: thanks a ton for taking all those videos, much appreciated
<MpEbUtCh3r> lo all, I have a question about using both cuda and opengl>2 on ubuntu?..I haven't manage to use both at the same time when i install nvidia-331-updates the GL work well but not cuda and when I install a nvidia-xx-uvm cuda works but not the GL
<MpEbUtCh3r> Have any clues..?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: glad if it's useful
<tseliot> MpEbUtCh3r: you need both packages
<MpEbUtCh3r> tseliot: thanks..in fact it fails only the first launch after driver change...perhaps something in my code..
<tseliot> MpEbUtCh3r: if you install nvidia-331-updates you should also install nvidia-331-updates-uvm (or nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-uvm)
<tseliot> it has to be the same flavour
<MpEbUtCh3r> yes i know thx
<MpEbUtCh3r> in my case it can also be a driver issue.. I have a lot of driver crash under win32...so a lot of freeze under linux
<sarnex> hi, i want to use the canonical x staging PPA to install xserver 1.16 on ubuntu 14.04, how can i do this without it breaking aton of packages and uninstalling many core compenents?
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-16
<mlankhorst> it's not ready yet..
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-12
<mamarley> ricotz: Looks like the first nvidia 358.xx beta is out.  I am going to start with packaging nvidia-settings, only because I have no idea what the official procedure for packaging a new major release of the drivers themselves is.  I have done it a few times, but like everything else I was doing it was probably wrong.
<ricotz> mamarley, nice, there are probably some more delicate changes which needs some packaging adjustments, but I can't look at it today, maybe tomorrow
<mamarley> I will do my best and at least get an orig.tar.gz uploaded so you don't have to wait around for that.
<ricotz> hehe, I can upload it too just take a bit longer ;)
<mamarley> ricotz: nvidia-settings packages are up: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<mamarley> And 358.09 actually packaged cleanly using the debian/ directory from 355.11.  Let me see if it will actually install...
<ricotz> mamarley, did you read the changelog?
<ricotz> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/884727
<mamarley> About nvidia-modeset?  Yeah, I saw that.  I am going to see if I can get that compiling with dkms next.
<mamarley> I am just trying to get it working one step at a time.
<ricotz> ok
<mamarley> I have nvidia-modeset compiling with DKMS now too.
<mamarley> I may very well have done something wrong, but hopefully this will at least save you a bit of time tomorrow.
<mamarley> ricotz: So the 358.09 package I uploaded to my staging PPA works, but it is necessary to manually load the nvidia-modeset module before it will work.  I will troubleshoot that, but I need to go do something else at the moment.
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-14
<Tex> We've just rolled out a new install of 14.04 LTS Server running LTSP. I've been chatting with the ltsp free node channel about a problem where xrandr fails to disable the LVDS on some thin clients. Adding XRANDR_COMMAND_0="xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off" or running from the command line doesn't work on some client machines (these are Shuttle bookshelf style units w/o disks.) Looking for some assistance to getting this corrected as the s
<Tex> actual monitor and half on the non-existent virtual display.
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-15
<Tex> I've been chatting with the ltsp free node channel about a problem where xrandr fails to disable the LVDS on some thin clients. Adding XRANDR_COMMAND_0="xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off" or running from the command line doesn't work on some client machines (these are Shuttle bookshelf style units w/o disks.) Looking for some assistance to getting this corrected as the splash screen shows half on the actual monitor and half on the non-exis
<mamarley> ricotz: I have nvidia-settings 358.09 and nvidia-352.55 ready in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging.
<mamarley> I also have a wily build of 358.09, but that isn't working right because the nvidia-modeset module is not loaded automatically and I am not sure of the correct way to make that happen.
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: I can probably help with nvidia-modeset
<tseliot> I'll write a udev rules for that
<tseliot> *rule
<ricotz> mamarley, sorry, been busy, I will try to take a look
<mamarley> OK
<ricotz> mamarley, 358 is a no go in this condition, e.g. no orig.tar, what was wrong with it?
<ricotz> mamarley, the modset one should not be in the fragment, it needs to be built on i386 too
<mamarley> Um, I'm not sure where it went.  I definitely uploaded it...
<mamarley> OK, I will move the modeset module out of the fragment.
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/5520316/+listing-archive-extra
<mamarley> I'm not sure why the orig.tar.gz is missing.  It was definitely uploaded by dput...
<ricotz> mamarley, it *was* there https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/5492382/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> why the reupload?
<mamarley> In the first upload, I realized that I had named the directory wrongly.
<ricotz> mamarley, it nice to have it named propertly, but it isnt that much important
<mamarley> Sorry, I am being called away to do something else.  I will be back in a bit.
<ricotz> mamarley, uploading 352.55 with some fixes
<ricotz> https://paste.debian.net/plain/315950
<mamarley> ricotz: I think I have the dkms.conf stuff fixed now, but I'm not sure how to force it to upload a new orig.tar.gz.
<mamarley> Nevermind, I think I got it.
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-17
<soee> hmm, i have installed kernel 4.8.2 today and my nvidia driver works now 
<tseliot> ricotz, mamarley: what did you do to include the vulkan debug layers? (I think I missed that discussion)
<mamarley> I checked and all the libraries shipped with the driver are packaged, so I couldn't find anything to do.
<tseliot> mamarley: oh, ok, I might have a look at the vulkan package myself too, since the developer is still complaining about things being missing, and I am completely unfamiliar with vulkan
 * mamarley also knows very little about Vulkan.
<tseliot> I'm pretty sure I've never ever downloaded the source package
 * mamarley is just a packager droid.
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-18
<mamarley> ricotz: I uploaded 367.57 for Xenial, Trusty, and Precise and a new build of 370.28 for all Ubuntu versions.  All of these contain the fix for not failing if update-initramfs is not installed and the Provides for CUDA 8.
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<ricotz> mamarley, great, thanks! will take a look later
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-19
<tseliot> ricotz: so the lines to install the layers were commented out in the vulkan package
<tseliot> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/286736001/vulkan_1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1_1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1~gpu16.10.1.diff.gz
<tseliot> I'm wondering why
<tjaalton> just because
<tseliot> right :)
<tseliot> oh but those are just the json files
<tseliot> and here is why we are not getting the actual layers
<tseliot> -option(BUILD_TESTS "Build tests" ON)
<tseliot> -option(BUILD_LAYERS "Build layers" ON)
<tseliot> +option(BUILD_TESTS "Build tests" OFF)
<tseliot> +option(BUILD_LAYERS "Build layers" OFF)
<tjaalton> it's disabled because layers need SPIR-V nowadays
<tjaalton> to link against
<tjaalton> the layer lib that is
<tseliot> tjaalton: and I assume we don't have that?
<tseliot> (SPIR-V)
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> fedora integrates that in the same source, perhaps we could do that
<tseliot> oh, I might have a look at the Fedora package then
<tjaalton> does the blob need that?
<tjaalton> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/vulkan.git/tree/vulkan.spec
<tseliot> I think icculus emailed us about the missing layers
<tseliot> or somebody who has an account on icculus.org
<tjaalton> who's that?
<tjaalton> ah, porter
<tseliot> icculus = Ryan C. Gordon
<tseliot> but this was from trick at icculus.org , so I'm not sure
<tjaalton> this needs to happen on debian too
<tjaalton> just don't know what would be the best approach
<tseliot> yes, that would be better
<jcristau> that spec file looks scary as hell
<tjaalton> yeah they get away with that..
<tjaalton> dunno if anything else would find spir-v useful if it would be packaged
<tjaalton> ah there's glslang too
<tseliot> yes, so we would need both glslang and spirv-tools in the archive
<tseliot> apparently, the Vulkan SDK includes them
<tjaalton> right, but they're all moving targets and I think having the runtime in the distro should be enough
<tjaalton> glslang and spir-v have no releases
<tseliot> do you mean in the same vulkan sources
<tseliot> ?
<tjaalton> vulkan runtime
<tseliot> oh
<tjaalton> fedora doesn't package the sdk either
<mamarley> ricotz: I also went ahead and uploaded 370.28 for Zesty.  None of the other supported releases needed it because they were already up-to-date in Yakkety and got copied forward.
<ricotz> tseliot, tjaalton, thank you for looking into this!
<ricotz> mamarley, I see, I basically copied the yakkety pocket to zesty already, no need to rebuild them
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<tjaalton> anyone know how gdm should be restarted from the console? it just ends up in a restart loop
<tjaalton> looks like it killed the system :P
<tjaalton> essentially
<tjaalton> because the old gdm didn't actually stop
<ricotz> tjaalton, $ systemctl stop gdm.service
<tjaalton> nope
<tjaalton> didn't work
<tjaalton> running that from a vt doesn't work
<tjaalton> after sudo -s
<tjaalton> the main pid is dead, but the session is still alive in vt1
<mamarley> ricotz: If you don't mind me asking, how do you copy forward a package to the same PPA but a newer distro release?  Whenever I try to do this, it yells at me for "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive".
<ricotz> mamarley, copy-with-binaries
<mamarley> Ah, OK, a binary copy.  I guess rebuilding doesn't make much sense at this point since Zesty is still practically the same as Yakkety.
<ricotz> and rebuilding nvidia-blob makes even less sense, since it isn't actually a build, but just copying
<mamarley> Indeed.
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-20
<ChrisWarrick> Trying to run `startx` as a regular user leads to a crash wtih xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted) and a segfault. How do I fix this? (16.04 on VirtualBox with guest additions)
<ChrisWarrick> It looks like it’s a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/1562219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562219 in xinit (Ubuntu) "xinit will not work as non-root. " [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-21
<soee> NVIDIA 375.10 Linux Driver Released, Supports GTX 1050 Series
<soee> mamarley: :D
 * mamarley trout.
<soee> :(
<mamarley> soee: Don't worry, I will package the drivers.  I just trout you whenever you announce new software releases!
<soee> i'm kinda interested about this new options related to pipeline
<soee> some reports if fixes a bit tearing on optimus machines  and i have one
<mamarley> soee: It will probably be a bit later today.  They changed around some stuff with EGL and glvnd, and that requires some fixing.
<mamarley> ricotz: ^Just so you know, I'm already working on it. :)
<soee> mamarley: will it works fine with kernel 4.8 ?
#ubuntu-x 2016-10-22
<ricotz> mamarley, I am testing 375 a bit, no more freezing is a good thing ;) (compared to 370)
<soee> mamarley: how is the driver packaging going ?
<ricotz> soee, looks first ;)
<soee> i have installed if from mamarley staging ppa
<soee> seems to work fine
<mamarley> ricotz: soee: Either one of you using KDE?  I find that 375 makes the KDE lock screen crash on exit, causing it to be restarted and therefore making it impossible to unlock the screen.  (At least without a non-security-conscious hack I have created.)
<soee> mamarley: it was like that for a long time already
<soee> weeks i think, this is not new drier issue
<mamarley> ricotz: Also, I have failed to compile nvidia-settings 375.  It now depends on nvml.h, which after some research I determined was provided by the nvidia-cuda-dev package.  However, even after installing that, it still complains of missing symbols.
<soee> oh wait, lock screen or shutdown screen ?
<mamarley> Lock screen.  When I enter the password, it crashes and restarts, displaying the password prompt again.
<soee> mamarley: works for me, just tested but i'm on Plasma 5.8
<ricotz> mamarley, GNOME here, so far no issues, I take it those packaging changes are needed now
<mamarley> soee: How did you get 5.8?
<ricotz> soee, maybe try 367 to confirm which is the most support currently
<soee> mamarley: i'm on Neon and i am using dev/unstable 
<mamarley> ricotz: Which packaging changes?
<ricotz> mamarley, I might have some time later to look at nvidia-settings
<ricotz> mamarley, regarding glvnd?
<soee> ricotz: confirm what ?
<mamarley> ricotz: Yeah, without those changes, EGL does not work anymore.
<ricotz> soee, your problem with kde
<ricotz> mamarley, I see
<mamarley> I think they changed EGL to use GLVND now, so I had to delete the non-GLVND EGL library and install the 10_nvidia.json configuration file in the proper place to tell GLVND to use the NVIDIA EGL.
<mamarley> There wasn't any documentation about where that was though, so I straced es2_info to figure out what file it was trying to open.
<soee> ricotz: i think those are some changes in Plasma thah are my problems root. For example sddm failes a bit with propriety driver - it does not focus on password field or does not render properly on primary screen - will talk with d_ed anout it. Second issue is that when i switch profile on my optimus machine logout screen crashes as it can't find opengl or something
<mamarley> KDE is very picky about OpenGL these days.
<soee> right, as i said after switching profile opengl crash makes some ininite loop crash for logout screen and drkonqi :D
<ricotz> mamarley, ok, remember to put new stuff at the proper places, e.g. insert things alphabetically
<ricotz> seems to be fine regarding armhf since it built ok
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/XZ5tA99.jpg
<mamarley> ricotz: How should the alphabetization be handled with all those substitution variables?  I'm looking at nvidia-graphics-drivers.dirs.in and not really seeing a pattern.
<ricotz> mamarley, e.g. debian/templates/nvidia-graphics-drivers.dirs.in
<ricotz>  /lib/udev/rules.d
<ricotz>  /usr/share/vulkan/icd.d
<ricotz>  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ricotz> +/usr/share/glvnd/egl_vendor.d
<mamarley> Yeah, I see I got that wrong, but I am wondering why, for example, the /usr/share stuff is not above /usr/src since "h" comes before "c".
<ricotz> I know there are issues everywhere, just saying no need to make it worse, I won't reject it for that though
<mamarley> ricotz: OK.  I guess I should put the GLVND thing right above the Vulkan thing then?  I can make these changes and then include them with the next 375 upload.
<mamarley> Also, I'm not the only one seeing applications crashing on exit with 375: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/972736/linux/some-applications-crash-on-exit-with-nvidia-375-10
<ricotz> mamarley, ok, better hold it back then
<mamarley> OK.  Can I at least keep it in my staging PPA though?
<ricotz> sure
<ricotz> mamarley, regarding nvidia-setting, no idea what they are smoking ;) but moving this nvml dependency from optional to mandatory is bad
<mamarley> Yeah, that was what I thought too.
<mamarley> I wondered if maybe even they intended to include nvml.h in the nvidia-settings source, but somebody forgot to do a "git add" ?
<ricotz> packaging this 1.9gb monster won't happen, so reverting those few bits to have it optional again seems reasonable
<mamarley> What is the 1.9GB monster?
<ricotz> this doesnt look like dlopen so without the actual library ...
<ricotz> cuda 8
<mamarley> That is already packaged in Yakkety and Zesty, but even then the nvml.h in it is missing symbols.
<mamarley> (But yeah, I definitely wouldn't want to have to deal with backporting that, and having to install 1.9GB of crap just for nvidia-settings is dumb.)
<ricotz> ah, right
<mamarley> This is one of those times I wish I could just talk to aaronp directly and ask him a few questions…
<ricotz> mamarley, why can't you?
<ricotz> he is pretty responsive on irc
<mamarley> Oh, he is on IRC?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> #nvidia
<mamarley> Cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-16
<Paddy_NI> Hi I am setting up a pc for a client/friend of mine and I am having tremendous difficulties figuring out how to get a resolution of 1920x1080 out of a GTX 1050 ti using the proprietary drivers.  So far I used the default driver upon inserting the card (nouveu) and it gave 1920x1080.  The 390 driver and the lower numbered one, both of which gave terrible low resolutions (1600x900 being the highest, although gets cut 
<Paddy_NI> off at the edges of the display). xrandr fails to addmode (supposedly due to a restriction in the proprietary driver) and the 396 and 410 drivers both give the same low resolutions.
<Paddy_NI> Reverting back to the Nouveu driver is also a failure in that it has reportedly reverted back however I now only have a single tiny resolution (800x600 I think or perhaps lower)
<Paddy_NI> I have removed the xorg.conf a number of time in order to make sure it is not being influenced by previous driver configurations, still not working as expected
<Paddy_NI> adding a modeline entry to xorg.conf broke X too
<Paddy_NI> Running Ubuntu MATE 18.04
<Paddy_NI> Is there anyone here?
<tjaalton> you need to purge the nvidia driver in order to use nouveau again
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: I have done, it's using Nouveau now although it does not have it's original list of resolutions namely 1920x1080
<Paddy_NI> It's actually running at 640x480
<tjaalton> lsmod |grep nouveau
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: No results :-(
<tjaalton> so you have it blacklisted still, meaning you didn't remove nvidia hard enough
<Paddy_NI> Oh?
<Paddy_NI> I did sudo apt purge nvidia-driver* and sudo apt autoremove. I also removed the contents of the blacklist file, well the entries relating to nouveau
<tjaalton> and rebooted?
<tjaalton> dunno then
<Paddy_NI> Should I delete this file entirely "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf"
<tjaalton> most likely
<Paddy_NI> Okay
<tjaalton> also need to run 'update-initramfs -k all -u
<tjaalton> '
<Paddy_NI> I did "update-initramfs -u"
<Paddy_NI> no the -k all -u
<tjaalton> should do
<Paddy_NI> I am doing your one now too
<tjaalton> it just updates it for all kernels
<Paddy_NI> Ah I see
<tjaalton> not the one you're running
<tjaalton> not just
<Paddy_NI> Okay so now I'll reboot
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. still 640x480
<Paddy_NI> And no results for lsmod | grep nouveau
<Paddy_NI> I am completely baffled 
<tjaalton> did you install the kernel manually+
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> or is it from the disto
<tjaalton> distro
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: From the distro
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu MATE 18.04
<Paddy_NI> I did in my desperation add the graphics drivers ppa
<Paddy_NI> Would that have caused any trouble?
<tjaalton> maybe
<Paddy_NI> oh
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<tjaalton> dmesg|grep nvidia
<tjaalton> or, grep nomodeset /proc/cmdline
<Paddy_NI> No results
<Paddy_NI> No results for that either
<tjaalton> check dmesg
<tjaalton> search for nouveau or drm
<Paddy_NI> Do I just run "dmesg | grep -i nouveau" or "dmesg | grep -i drm"?
<Paddy_NI> No results for nouveau
<Paddy_NI> $ dmesg | grep -i drm
<Paddy_NI> [    2.152418] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
<Paddy_NI> [    2.155624] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
<tjaalton> ok
<Paddy_NI> I am just going to make a cup of tea, might calm my nerves :-)
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: I do appreciate your help very much by the way. Thank you
<Paddy_NI> I honestly have no idea what to do
<tjaalton> sounds like nouveau is still blacklisted
<tjaalton> try loading it manually
<tjaalton> modprobe nouveau
<Paddy_NI> Will try that right now
<Paddy_NI> $ sudo modprobe nouveau
<Paddy_NI> [sudo] password for caoimhin: 
<Paddy_NI> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off'
<Paddy_NI> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'off': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> dmesg|tail
<Paddy_NI> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D5Kwh6Z2Y7/
<tjaalton> ok, wonder if that means it's blacklisted
<tjaalton> grep -r nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/
<Paddy_NI> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist nouveau
<Paddy_NI> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist lbm-nouveau
<Paddy_NI> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:alias nouveau off
<Paddy_NI> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:alias lbm-nouveau off
<tjaalton> heh
<Paddy_NI> Okay so I deleted those entries
<tjaalton> just ppa-purge the ppa
<Paddy_NI> Should I update initramfs again?
<Paddy_NI> ah okay
<Paddy_NI> Okay I removed those entries from the blacklist file, purged the ppa and performed and update on initramfs. Should I also delete that "/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf" file?
<Paddy_NI> I thought I had previously deleted it
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps it was a different file or it was recreated by something installed via that ppa
<Paddy_NI> Okay so reboot
<Paddy_NI> I probably should have checked to see if there was a "xorg.conf" needing deleted
<Paddy_NI> Oh it's looking like it's 1080p now!
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: It's 1080p now :-)
<tjaalton> cool
<Paddy_NI> I wonder how on earth I am going to get the proprietary driver installed and running at 1080p
<Paddy_NI> My client/mate will be using this for gaming
<Paddy_NI> tjaalton: By the way thank you for your patience
<tjaalton> np
<Paddy_NI> I am just going to run "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390" to see what I get this time.  Perhaps the same but, fingers crossed
<Paddy_NI> Okay so I installed "nvidia-driver-390" and reboot.  It seems to have installed successfully however I believe it's still using the Nouveau driver
<tjaalton> you probably have no blacklist
<tjaalton> I think some package was left in a conf-installed state and you removed the configs by hand, so it's not going to replace them
<Paddy_NI> Oh, does this mean I am screwed?
<Paddy_NI> Sorry I really need to grab a drink of tea
<Paddy_NI> be straight back
<tjaalton> someone who knows the nvidia driver better might be able to help with that..
<Paddy_NI> Okay thank you tjaalton, I wonder if there is ever a good time to be on this channel for help.  It seems awfully quiet.
<tjaalton> it usually is, until there's a new nvidia version out..
<Paddy_NI> Ah I see
<Paddy_NI> Makes sense
<mamarley> Speaking of new NVIDIA releases being out… https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/138959/en-us :)
<tjaalton> so it's out of beta now?
<mamarley> Apparently. :)
<soee> 410.66 driver released ;)
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-17
<mamarley> ricotz: 410.66 is ready in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages :)
<ricotz> mamarley, great, thank you
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-21
<tjaalton> 
<tjaalton> sigh
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-17
<mamarley> ricotz: 440.26 is in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages :)
<ricotz> mamarley, great :) , please push to the ppa if you think it is works, I don't think I will have time to look at it
<mamarley> ricotz: OK.  I haven't actually had a chance to test it while physically looking at the monitor of the PC I installed it on, so after I do that, I will push it.
<mamarley> (I only tested it over VNC.)
<ricotz> mamarley, thanks!
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-18
<soee_> mamarley: 440 driver needs some fixes in bionic?
<soee_> Atm. when installing it i have this error Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.0.0-31-generic (x86_64)
<mamarley> soee_: I apologize for your difficulties.  It should say to consult a specific log file for the exact error.  Could you please pastebin that file?
<soee_> mamarley: no need to apologize :) I like to test driovers, softwere etc.
<soee_> mamarley: https://pastebin.com/yvQZHZ7j
<soee_> i hope it helps somehow
<soee_> Uh there are Polish texts inside
<mamarley> That's not something I've ever seen before…
<mamarley> It would appear to be some incompatibility between the driver and the kernel, but that typically only happens for new kernels.  I honestly don't know why that would happen, sorry.
<soee_> Hmm now after purgin it isntalled fine i think oO
<mamarley> That's even weirder.
<soee_> https://pastebin.com/dtC2zPJD
<soee_> This isn't a problem i think: Warning: The home dir /nonexistent you specified can't be accessed: No such file or directory ?
<soee_> I wonder wgy it mentions: dpkg-query: no packages found matching libnvidia-gl-435
<soee_> anyway brb, reboot
<mamarley> There's something in the installation script that checks for old versions.  I don't know why because I didn't write that part.
<soee_> Works https://i.imgur.com/vukr1gF.png :)
<soee_> Great job, as always mamarley :)
<mamarley> Thanks!
<tjaalton> mamarley: someone emailed to me that 440 doesn't build on eoan
<mamarley> tjaalton: Yeah, I responded to that.  The person didn't provide enough information for me to do anything.  I definitely tested the driver on my own Eoan system though and had no problem.
<mamarley> I'm wondering if it is the same problem soee had earlier.  His problem was fixed after purging, but he didn't say whether he purged the old driver or the new one before reinstalling.  That would point to some kind of garbage getting left behind from the old driver, but I'm not sure how that could cause the error soee saw.
<mamarley> (I always purge the old driver before installing a new one, which could explain why I didn't encounter any problem.)
#ubuntu-x 2019-10-19
<mamarley> soee_: tjaalton: The problems that you guys had/heard about were caused by a but in the conftest.sh, but I uploaded a new package that has a patch that fixes it.
<soee_> mamarley: cool, though i reverted to 435 as Steam was yelding about some *GL lib
<soee_> it was strange because it worked than after steam upgrade stopped :)
